# Clasically Modern (Hopefully) Kickin' Hivemind Thread



## Angel Tarragon

And......we're off!

Oh for crying out loud, that is the third time that freakin' e-squirrel has taken off with my email account!! I'm starting to get annoyed!


----------



## Bront

Wow, and the other hivemind dies an early death.  It had 50 posts left to go.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

It hasn't been locked yet.


----------



## Bront

Yeah, but I try to be good and leave for a new thread when it's started.  2 hives does no hiver any good.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> Wow, and the other hivemind dies an early death.  It had 50 posts left to go.




I've seen them die earlier than that. Some have just gotten over 1000 posts before someone started a new one and the old one got locked.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

It's gloomy and rainy here. Which killed our group trip to the Ren Fair.


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Even though you're not the one walking around in assless chaps....



You sure about that?  


			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I've seen them die earlier than that. Some have just gotten over 1000 posts before someone started a new one and the old one got locked.



Yeah, I refused to jump the gun when I did it, so we were within 10, if it wasn't over already.


			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It's gloomy and rainy here. Which killed our group trip to the Ren Fair.



That sucks.  I need to go to a Ren Fair again.  Haven't been in years, and now I have money (well, I will next year).


----------



## Angcuru

Rainy rainy rain rain.  Ugh.  It shouldn't be this humid in October.  :\


----------



## Aeson

I'm sure you guys have missed me. I bet you didn't even know I was gone.

I have been out of state working. I was in Ohio last week and Pennsyvania this week and next week Virginia and maybe Floridia the next week. I really want to return to Georgia. I really like it here in PA. Some really neat old towns and mountains. I hate the roads. It looks like the roads were designed by a man on a 5 day drinking binge also there seems to be toll booths every 5 feet. Anyone know what happens when your EZpay stops paying? Our EZpay conked out on us last night and has yet to recharge even though money has been put in it. The Engineer riding with me insisted we just keep driving. I'm not going to get into any serious trouble for not paying a toll am I? I guess I shouldn't care too much its a company car. 

In case you were wondering. I am driving an Engineer as he tests cell phone signals. We are spending between 10-14 hours a day, 6 days a week driving. I never knew how tiring driving could be. I'm glad it was only 7 hours today and a WHOLE day off tomorrow.


----------



## Aeson

Anyone planning to watch Dungeons & Dragons II tonight? I've seen it and its better than the first one. I know thats saying alot but it is actually much better. It's on Scifi at 9. I'm trying to decide if I'll watch it or AVP which I have also seen before. I may watch something I have on my laptop to watch on my trip. I'm thinking of watching Steamboy. Anyone seen it? Should I bother?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'll be watching DnD II tonight, less than 5 hours till it starts! Woo Hoo!


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> Anyone planning to watch Dungeons & Dragons II tonight? I've seen it and its better than the first one. I know thats saying alot but it is actually much better. It's on Scifi at 9. I'm trying to decide if I'll watch it or AVP which I have also seen before. I may watch something I have on my laptop to watch on my trip. I'm thinking of watching Steamboy. Anyone seen it? Should I bother?



I don't get SciFi anymore.  It's a digital only chanel.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> I don't get SciFi anymore.  It's a digital only chanel.



Wow, that certainly stinks.


----------



## Aeson

Scifi should be standard issue with basic cable. Actually I think it should be a broadcast network.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Actually I think it should be a broadcast network.



I have a friend that would agree. He can't afford cable or satellite, but loves the shows programming, not including the movies they show though. He is pretty happy though that South Park is now being aired on the WB.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Wow, that certainly stinks.



Yeah.  I was pondering going Digital soon anyway, but I didn't care for being forced to.  But, honestly, as much as I love Sci-Fi, I hardly watched it (though I've had an inkling to since it disapeared).  I'll live I guess.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I am always on the lookout for their Saturday night movies. I must have at least one-eigth of their original movies on VHS. I've got about 15 minutes or so till DnD II starts. Man, I am stoked.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I am always on the lookout for their Saturday night movies. I must have at least one-eigth of their original movies on VHS. I've got about 15 minutes or so till DnD II starts. Man, I am stoked.



I'd have to record things, since I work overnight (I'm at work now)


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Is anyone else having the thing where nothing appears as a new message anymore unless it is posted while you are actually on site...meh, oh well.  I wish I had cable or dish or something.  I miss so many good things.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> I'd have to record things, since I work overnight (I'm at work now)



Must be a cushy job if you can lurk and work at the same time.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Must be a cushy job if you can lurk and work at the same time.



It can be, or it can suck royaly.  It's either full speed overdrive, or extremely quiet.  It pays the bills though.


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Is anyone else having the thing where nothing appears as a new message anymore unless it is posted while you are actually on site...meh, oh well.  I wish I had cable or dish or something.  I miss so many good things.



No, never had that problem.  The biggest problem I've had is things being listed as a new message when it's not, and the First Unread link seems to not be working correctly for me anymore.


----------



## Angcuru

Review of DnD 2 - 

Bad Guys had Bad Acting.  Good Guys had OK Acting.  Plot = Acceptable.  Execution = Acceptable.  Visuals = Good.  Overall = Acceptable.


----------



## Bront

Sounds like they could have done worse.  I'll have to find a way to see it someday.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm sure you guys have missed me. I bet you didn't even know I was gone.
> 
> I have been out of state working. I was in Ohio last week and Pennsyvania this week and next week Virginia and maybe Floridia the next week. I really want to return to Georgia. I really like it here in PA. Some really neat old towns and mountains. I hate the roads. It looks like the roads were designed by a man on a 5 day drinking binge also there seems to be toll booths every 5 feet. Anyone know what happens when your EZpay stops paying? Our EZpay conked out on us last night and has yet to recharge even though money has been put in it. The Engineer riding with me insisted we just keep driving. I'm not going to get into any serious trouble for not paying a toll am I? I guess I shouldn't care too much its a company car.
> 
> In case you were wondering. I am driving an Engineer as he tests cell phone signals. We are spending between 10-14 hours a day, 6 days a week driving. I never knew how tiring driving could be. I'm glad it was only 7 hours today and a WHOLE day off tomorrow.




Can you hear me now?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Anyone planning to watch Dungeons & Dragons II tonight? I've seen it and its better than the first one. I know thats saying alot but it is actually much better. It's on Scifi at 9. I'm trying to decide if I'll watch it or AVP which I have also seen before. I may watch something I have on my laptop to watch on my trip. I'm thinking of watching Steamboy. Anyone seen it? Should I bother?




We got together as a group and watched it over at a friend's house. There was some silly comments thrown at it but it was better than the first one. The D&D commercials were cute and funny. Especially the "rules" one.... right before #2 was broken. And I'd seen #1 broken as well.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> I don't get SciFi anymore.  It's a digital only chanel.




If so, then why am I getting it? (I only have standard cable service)


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> If so, then why am I getting it? (I only have standard cable service)



I meant on my local Comcast service.  Not in general.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

i don't get Sci Fi either...stupid antenna.


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> i don't get Sci Fi either...stupid antenna.



Eww.

I don't even have an Antenna (Well, I do, but the cable broke so I can't hook it up to the TV downstairs.


----------



## Crothian

Cable good


----------



## Bront

Welcome back to the Hive Mr Ooze.


----------



## Crothian

I didn't know I left.....


----------



## Steve Jung

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm sure you guys have missed me. I bet you didn't even know I was gone.
> 
> /snip/
> Anyone know what happens when your EZpay stops paying? Our EZpay conked out on us last night and has yet to recharge even though money has been put in it. The Engineer riding with me insisted we just keep driving. I'm not going to get into any serious trouble for not paying a toll am I? I guess I shouldn't care too much its a company car.



Welcome back, Aeson. You should tell your company. Maybe the paying account was switching without telling the EZpass guys. Your company may get tickets for the missed tolls.


----------



## Bront

Crothian said:
			
		

> I didn't know I left.....



Don't see you here much, figured you might have moved on from the hive like many others (Deluded).


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I never left!  I just got a little sick.


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I never left!  I just got a little sick.



Given some of what's posted in the Hive, I think we're all a little sick


----------



## Angcuru

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> We got together as a group and watched it over at a friend's house. There was some silly comments thrown at it but it was better than the first one. The D&D commercials were cute and funny. Especially the "rules" one.... right before #2 was broken. And I'd seen #1 broken as well.



Yeah, those were cute.

It was funny watching the Cleric run out in front of the dragon.  He might as well have laid down on the floor, started flopping about and screaming "LOOK AT ME I'M A BIG SLICE OF BACON!"

It was interesting to see spells used right out of the game.  The Ring of Striking was a nice effect too.  Go Ram, Go!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> I meant on my local Comcast service.  Not in general.




Goes to show Comcast sucks.   



			
				Lady Acoma said:
			
		

> i don't get Sci Fi either...stupid antenna.




For that you need those special $3999 ones from Acme.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> Given some of what's posted in the Hive, I think we're all a little sick




A little?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Yeah, those were cute.
> 
> It was funny watching the Cleric run out in front of the dragon.  He might as well have laid down on the floor, started flopping about and screaming "LOOK AT ME I'M A BIG SLICE OF BACON!"




Cleric-'cicle anyone? All you have to do is peel and serve! Flash frozen for your convenience!


----------



## Jdvn1

Ooh, a new hive thread. Shiny.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

My precious!![/Gollum]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Given some of what's posted in the Hive, I think we're all a little sick



True, true. You tell it Brother Bront!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ooh, a new hive thread. Shiny.



Hivemind good, less furry.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hivemind good, less furry.




Except for you and Ashwyn....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Except for you and Ashwyn....



I meant as per the title of the hivemind.


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Except for you and Ashwyn....




so you are like really shaved then??


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I meant as per the title of the hivemind.




That too.


----------



## Ashwyn

I'm not furry, I'm fuzzy.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Crothian said:
			
		

> so you are like really shaved then??



Um...you already know the answer to this about me don't you?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> so you are like really shaved then??



No, I haven't shaved off my beard yet. Though I might do it soon, it is starting to bother me again. Thing is my facial hair grows back pretty fast. If I shaved it off tomorrow morning, I'd have a light beard by Thursday evening.


----------



## Steve Jung

Are you like Homer Simpson? Immediately after the razor leaves your face, does a five-o'-clock shadow appear?


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Um...you already know the answer to this about me don't you?



 Isn't it, "I don't have to shave since the fire burned all my hair off"?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Isn't it, "I don't have to shave since the fire burned all my hair off"?



Yes...that is the answer I am going to go with...yes...


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Yes...that is the answer I am going to go with...yes...


----------



## Bront

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Are you like Homer Simpson? Immediately after the razor leaves your face, does a five-o'-clock shadow appear?



Yes


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Are you like Homer Simpson? Immediately after the razor leaves your face, does a five-o'-clock shadow appear?



Pretty much.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I'm bored, someone talk before I have to go to therapy and cry for an hour...that really takes all the fun right out of a girl.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I'm bored, someone talk before I have to go to therapy and cry for an hour...that really takes all the fun right out of a girl.




The fact you should take Richard with you? The poor chap's losing it. Badly. And all he's got to rely on is his friends. But he wants more than friends but has to make that first step himself. To get past the hurt and worrying about that women won't like a poor man....

The times I've been to therapy years ago, I'd never say too much. Clam up. It's not everyone I pour out my emotional crap to. My grandmother thought I was messed up because I was shy and introverted and my sister was hanging out with the wrong people in the bad parts of Winston-Salem...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Pretty much.





Heck. Just trim it. Alot of guys look good with beards, including you.   It's probably better than shaving it, regrowing it, shaving it.... repeat cycle.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> The fact you should take Richard with you? The poor chap's losing it. Badly. And all he's got to rely on is his friends. But he wants more than friends but has to make that first step himself. To get past the hurt and worrying about that women won't like a poor man....
> 
> The times I've been to therapy years ago, I'd never say too much. Clam up. It's not everyone I pour out my emotional crap to. My grandmother thought I was messed up because I was shy and introverted and my sister was hanging out with the wrong people in the bad parts of Winston-Salem...



Oh I don't say much, just cry and leave.  Actually my therapist calls me a therapist slayer because I have gone through so many of them that just give up on me cause obviosly I hurt, but I can out think them on everything they throw at me and throw it right back. 

If Richard needs to take that step what is stopping you from making the step for him?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Oh I don't say much, just cry and leave.  Actually my therapist calls me a therapist slayer because I have gone through so many of them that just give up on me cause obviosly I hurt, but I can out think them on everything they throw at me and throw it right back.




They seem to think all their patients are a bunch of gibbering idiots.... and freak when proven wrong.



> If Richard needs to take that step what is stopping you from making the step for him?




His getting past his damn ex girlfriend. I think he, with that going, needs to make that first move and let that part of his past go. He cries about being lonely but needs to take that first step towards alleviating that. He's stated friends won't help in that regard... but then worries about his poverty level. I think that we should look past how much he's got in the bank or the wallet and look at the man himself. Money isn't everything in this world.


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I'm bored, someone talk before I have to go to therapy and cry for an hour...that really takes all the fun right out of a girl.



Do they charge by the tear or by the sob?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I dunno, I am crau enough not to pay the bills!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I dunno, I am crau enough not to pay the bills!




"Crau"... now that's a new word there.....   

I think the "modest hero" is feeling better now.... even though he claims he's "just a man" and not a hero....   ::cough::bullcrap::cough::


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Well I still think you should make a move on the modest hero.  I think the other stuff you are saying is a bit of bullcrap cause you are afraid of being shot down, but so what if you are?  It's not like you have to loose a friend then.


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I dunno, I am crau enough not to pay the bills!



crau?

I wish I didn't have to pay my bills


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I'm to lazy to fix my spelling...


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I'm to lazy to fix my spelling...



Crau, Lazy, Naked, On Fire, anything else?


----------



## Sniktch

Back in the old days, just about everyone in the Hive posted their pictures in the thread so we knew what each other looked like.  I was the exception.  For one, I never really had a picture available in electronic format to post.

Well, I finally do, so here it is.  Bonus if you can guess which one is me:


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Well I still think you should make a move on the modest hero.  I think the other stuff you are saying is a bit of bullcrap cause you are afraid of being shot down, but so what if you are?  It's not like you have to loose a friend then.




Stuff that I've written him after his latest depression and which he hasn't had the courage yet to respond to:



			
				Richard said:
			
		

> I just don't know what i did wrong for my family not to love me. that's all.. how can a woman love me, when my own family doesn't.






			
				Me said:
			
		

> All I have to say is that I love you as a friend and it pains me to see and hear you hurt so bad both mentally and physically. There's nothing I can help for the latter but I can help with the former. I may not like your family but I like you. There's a big difference there. A big one. You're, and I will repeat this as necessary, a good man.
> 
> But you have to quit ignoring my emails and help me help you. He's not responded to this email and at least one other where I go after his personal stuff... You can't do this alone. You need help. And since professional counseling is out due to finances, you have to lean on us, your friends, for the emotional support you so desperately need. I noticed you responded to this guy's emails but not mine. Why? Do I hit too close to the nerves for your comfort? If so, good. You need to "wake up and smell the coffee" so to speak. You're a friend of mine and I want to help as much as I can. But this goes both ways, amigo.




And don't let me get started into posting that rant I had with him and his parents abusing him and also the abuse I've seen given to his 4 year old nephew......    OY! That gets me really pissed off. And he thinks he's to blame for why they hate him... I told him in 2 different emails, that he's not to blame for their hatred. And that he's a good man despite that hatred.

There's only so much I can do from 2 hours away.... It'd be nice to go do stuff with him... but I wouldn't unless that's confirmed with him or else I'd probably waste gas (and money I don't really have...)

And, despite how much he denies it, he's STILL A HERO!!!   A modest and bashful hero, but a hero nonetheless....


----------



## Sniktch

_*Sniktch beats Darth K'Trava with a stick*_

I've been waiting for a chance to do that.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I'm to lazy to fix my spelling...




So's Richard... you should see his "typing skillz" when he's on his medication...... They're hilarious. And make little sense without having to look at it several times.... worse than his "flee like [crap]" one.... Although that was the funniest one he's done.     

If one didn't know he was on meds when he types some stuff, you'd wonder just where that 180 IQ he claims to have went....   

My fav typo I've done (and not realized it) was typing prostrate cancer (instead of prostate) in that thread awhile back about the episode of Robot Chicken where Optimus Prime "dies" of prostate cancer, which I hadn't seen at the time of that posting. I didn't change it because at least one person had already commented on it....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Sniktch said:
			
		

> _*Sniktch beats Darth K'Trava with a stick*_
> 
> I've been waiting for a chance to do that.




You must get off on doing stuff like that..... you're a sick, sick little man....   

*chops Sniktch in half with a lightsaber* HA!


----------



## Sniktch

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You must get off on doing stuff like that..... you're a sick, sick little man....
> 
> *chops Sniktch in half with a lightsaber* HA!




Leave out the little part.  Sickness I won't deny.    

Your lightsaber is powerless against me.  Fighting will only make this worse.  

_*Sniktch skitterleaps out of the path of the saber, reappearing behind Darth K'Trava and patting her lightly on the head, as one would a cute little puppy.*_

Try it again and you'll get beaten like a bad dog.


----------



## Sniktch

Hmm, that was easy.  They sure don't make Sith Lords like they used to.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

*peeks head in*

Hey, Hive!  Sup?


----------



## Sniktch

*yawn*  I think we're all sleeping.  And I'm headed out again...


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Sniktch said:
			
		

> *yawn*  I think we're all sleeping.  And I'm headed out again...



 Hmmm - I wish I was sleeping.  But no - I'm skipping class to do homework.  That seems backwards...


----------



## Crothian

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Hmmm - I wish I was sleeping.  But no - I'm skipping class to do homework.  That seems backwards...




When you skip class you can't do homework.  And you can't stay home and do something you nomrally do.  When you skip class you have to go out and do something differnt, something odd...that way you know you skipped class for a good reason....or at least a differnet reason.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

A bright good morning to all!


----------



## Crothian

afternoon.....I've been up for like 8 hours!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> afternoon.....I've been up for like 8 hours!!



Well, it is 10:30 am here. BTW I have been up for 16 hours.


----------



## Crothian

you keep the oddest hours.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Hmm, that was easy.  They sure don't make Sith Lords like they used to.




That's what you think, petty mortal.   

You're just not worth the time nor the bother..... :evilgrin:


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, it is 10:30 am here. BTW I have been up for 16 hours.




I was up for about 20 hours on Monday.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> you keep the oddest hours.....



so you've noticed, eh?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I was up for about 20 hours on Monday.



I'm shooting for 24. That'll be 6pm tonight, AZ time.


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> so you've noticed, eh?




hard not to.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> hard not to.....



Okay, what the heck do you mean by that?


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Okay, what the heck do you mean by that?




well, when it's 10:30 your time and you say say you've been up 16 hours, its hard not to notice that those are not the usual hours people stay up.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> well, when it's 10:30 your time and you say say you've been up 16 hours, its hard not to notice that those are not the usual hours people stay up.



Well, I don't see how it is that unusual. We have plaenty of stores in the area that are open 24/7. People gotta work those dark-thirty shifts. It isn't really _that_ unusual now, isn't it?


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, I don't see how it is that unusual. We have plaenty of stores in the area that are open 24/7. People gotta work those dark-thirty shifts. It isn't really _that_ unusual now, isn't it?




Not terribly unusual no, but I also don't know many people working the third shift these days so it becomes unusual to me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> Not terribly unusual no, but I also don't know many people working the third shift these days so it becomes unusual to me.



Ah. Well, my body always seems to prefer being active in the evening/ early morning hours, for some reason. I don't care for it too much though. I ususally try to get back to the up in the morning, in bed at night routine, but it usually doesn't stick for too long. I am the only one in my family with the problem.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm shooting for 24. That'll be 6pm tonight, AZ time.




Honestly, I wasn't aiming for that at all. It was just my worrying about my friend that kept me from that afternoon nap I usually get.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Honestly, I wasn't aiming for that at all. It was just my worrying about my friend that kept me from that afternoon nap I usually get.



Well, I'm shooting for it to try to get back on my 'day' schedule.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

I worked nights for a long time.  My "awake hours" shifted from about 7pm to 11am.  It was a very strange experience and it took forever for me to shift back to "normal" awake hours... especially considering my body's natural schedule would have me go to sleep at 9pm and getting up at 5am.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Crothian said:
			
		

> When you skip class you can't do homework.  And you can't stay home and do something you nomrally do.  When you skip class you have to go out and do something differnt, something odd...that way you know you skipped class for a good reason....or at least a differnet reason.



 This is usually what I do when I skip class.  But - usually - my homework load isn't quite so enormous and I don't have to travel back to South Dakota for funerals over the weekend.  As such, I'm a *little* behind.     :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Yeah, it certainly is a pain in the butt!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, it certainly is a pain in the butt!



 School is a pain in my butt.  I spend a least an hour every day talking myself out of quitting.  It's physically impossible for me to be a "bad student" and so it takes up so much time and energy! 

*slams fist on desk*  Stupid school making me feel obligated to get A's!  YARG!


----------



## Crothian

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> This is usually what I do when I skip class.  But - usually - my homework load isn't quite so enormous and I don't have to travel back to South Dakota for funerals over the weekend.  As such, I'm a *little* behind.     :\




Ya, it happens.  Is Kennon doing okay?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> School is a pain in my butt.  I spend a least an hour every day talking myself out of quitting.  It's physically impossible for me to be a "bad student" and so it takes up so much time and energy!
> 
> *slams fist on desk*  Stupid school making me feel obligated to get A's!  YARG!



I'm looking forward to starting school again. And you don't have to get A's, you just have to do the very best you can.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, it happens.  Is Kennon doing okay?



 I think so.  He's not one to be overly-emotional, though.  We knew that grandpa Vernon wasn't going to make it much longer, but it's always hard to lose a grandparent... even harder to lose your last grandparent.  The funeral was very touching.  Military honors and Masonic funeral rites made for an interesting and very emotional burial...

However - Kennon was able to deliver the eulogy at the funeral without cracking even once.  Grandpa Vernon put a lot of significance on the ability to be a good public speaker... he would have been proud.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm looking forward to starting school again. And you don't have to get A's, you just have to do the very best you can.



 *chuckles*  Tell that to the Scholarship Review Board.  

If I don't keep my GPA above a 3.5, I lose my scholarships and grants (and that pays for a little over half of my 30k tuition and fees).  Ahhh private school rocks!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

What is your major, if you don't mind my asking? And just out of curiosit what are the minimum grades for a 3.5 average?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What is your major, if you don't mind my asking? And just out of curiosit what are the minimum grades for a 3.5 average?



 I'm a history major.  An "A" is a 4.  A "B" is a 3.  So, at the very lowest, I need to maintain grades around B+/A-.

(I don't do math, so my vague explanation will have to be good enough.   )


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I'm a history major.  An "A" is a 4.  A "B" is a 3.  So, at the very lowest, I need to maintain grades around B+/A-. (I don't do math, so my vague explanation will have to be good enough.   )



That is cool, what are you hoping to do with it after you graduate?


----------



## Crothian

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I'm a history major.  An "A" is a 4.  A "B" is a 3.  So, at the very lowest, I need to maintain grades around B+/A-.
> 
> (I don't do math, so my vague explanation will have to be good enough.   )




a- is a 3.75 and a B+ is a 3.25 but just get straights A's and you don't have to worry about the rest  

Oh, and History Major is a little vague since there seems to be a lot of history in the world.  What area do you concentrate on?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Crothian said:
			
		

> a- is a 3.75 and a B+ is a 3.25 but just get straights A's and you don't have to worry about the rest
> 
> Oh, and History Major is a little vague since there seems to be a lot of history in the world.  What area do you concentrate on?



 Well - as an undergrad - you don't really have a "focus" so to speak.  They want you to explore all different fields of history and see which one you like best so that you can pick a "focus" when you start your MA/PhD.

However - the bulk of my classes (and my undergrad thesis) focus on Antebellum America/Era of the New Republic from the Revolutionary War to just before the Civil War started.

I want to take this degree and become a high school history teacher.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> a- is a 3.75 and a B+ is a 3.25 but just get straights A's and you don't have to worry about the rest



In a lot of schools, A- is a 3.67 and a B+ is 3.33.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

What is happening Jdvn1? I haven't seen you in a while. Is all well?


----------



## Sniktch

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That's what you think, petty mortal.
> 
> You're just not worth the time nor the bother..... :evilgrin:




Of course I'm not; I'm a man.  If I were Lady Acoma you'd be sniffing me to see where I'd been right now.    

Mortal?  Gah.  Newsflash:  you've got a few years on me, and if my family history is any indication, you'll be in the ground long before I will.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Of course I'm not; I'm a man.  If I were Lady Acoma you'd be sniffing me to see where I'd been right now.
> 
> Mortal?  Gah.  Newsflash:  you've got a few years on me, and if my family history is any indication, you'll be in the ground long before I will.



Hehehe...I'm not sure if that is an insult or compliment for my end of that but I like it either way.


----------



## Steve Jung

Cool. A pic of the elusive Rat bastard.


----------



## Dungannon

The Rat Bastard is only elusive if you don't know the right bait.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

<puts the right bait on the fishing hook and casts away>

Cool, I hope a get a few bites.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Of course I'm not; I'm a man.  If I were Lady Acoma you'd be sniffing me to see where I'd been right now.




If you want someone sniffing your ass, get a dog. Or go away. I don't care.



> Mortal?  Gah.  Newsflash:  you've got a few years on me, and if my family history is any indication, you'll be in the ground long before I will.




So? Do I give a frack? No. I don't. You don't mean jackcrap to me, petty twit.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Hehehe...I'm not sure if that is an insult or compliment for my end of that but I like it either way.




From that lowlife? Probably an insult. Especially when I'm not in the mood for that.


----------



## Bront

Crothian said:
			
		

> you keep the oddest hours.....



The question is, does he share them with the rest of us?


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, I don't see how it is that unusual. We have plaenty of stores in the area that are open 24/7. People gotta work those dark-thirty shifts. It isn't really _that_ unusual now, isn't it?



Strangely, in downtown Chicago, it's hard to find any place that's open after 7 PM or on the weekends.  So says a 3rd shift worker in Chicago.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> The question is, does he share them with the rest of us?



Of course I do. I am here almost all the time!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Strangely, in downtown Chicago, it's hard to find any place that's open after 7 PM or on the weekends.  So says a 3rd shift worker in Chicago.



Well, that certainly is odd.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, that certainly is odd.



It's full blast or nothing down here.  It's hard to get people to work at McDonalds after 7, especialy when you don't get a lot of traffic.  There are some restraunts that still are open, but most of those close down at 10 or 11.  I only know of 3 places that deliver after 11, and they're all pretty far away and just happen to deliver down in the Loop.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What is happening Jdvn1? I haven't seen you in a while. Is all well?



 Oh, yeah. It's just been a really busy semester. I'm mostly just keeping up with PbP. I drop by the Hive whenever I can but haven't been posting much here.

This is also why my posts per day rate is dropping.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, yeah. It's just been a really busy semester. I'm mostly just keeping up with PbP. I drop by the Hive whenever I can but haven't been posting much here.
> 
> This is also why my posts per day rate is dropping.



That explains why Rystil blew by you without much Hiving.  That and some gal named Rita.

Still curious where Kemrain went, she didn't even stop in her birthday thread.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain has been PbPing. I am surprised that she didn't pop in on her birthday thread tough.  God, I hope it isn't that we aren't good enough for her anymore.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, yeah. It's just been a really busy semester. I'm mostly just keeping up with PbP. I drop by the Hive whenever I can but haven't been posting much here.
> 
> This is also why my posts per day rate is dropping.



Glad to at least hear that you are doing okay. Hope your load lightens soon.


----------



## Ashwyn

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Gog, I hope it isn't that we aren't good enough for her anymore.



I really doubt that's it. Especially in your case.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I really doubt that's it. Especially in your case.



Yeah, I really miss hiving with Kemrain, she is fun to chat with.


----------



## Ashwyn

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, I really miss hiving with Kemrain, she is fun to chat with.



Yeah, same here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Yeah, same here.



At least we have each other.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Kemrain has been PbPing. I am surprised that she didn't pop in on her birthday thread tough.  God, I hope it isn't that we aren't good enough for her anymore.



I doubt it's the second part.  I do PbP first, here second, though my PbPs are being cut down.


----------



## Ashwyn

Frukathka said:
			
		

> At least we have each other.



I feel so sorry for you.


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I feel so sorry for you.



That your Sweetest Day Icon?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I feel so sorry for you.



Your funny.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> That your Sweetest Day Icon?



Where did it go? How come we don't have one?


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> That your Sweetest Day Icon?



Who did what now?


----------



## Bront

Frukathka  said:
			
		

> Where did it go? How come we don't have one?





			
				Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Who did what now?



You know, Sweetest day, coming up on the 15th, designed to suck out more money from your wallet in the name of Hallmark?  I figured Ashwyn's Avatar was for that.


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> You know, Sweetest day, coming up on the 15th, designed to suck out more money from your wallet in the name of Hallmark?  I figured Ashwyn's Avatar was for that.



Never heard of it.


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Never heard of it.



Check your calander.  Been around for a while.

This Might Help 

*Disclaimer*
I have not visited the above site, simply found it on a search.


----------



## Sniktch

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> If you want someone sniffing your ass, get a dog. Or go away. I don't care.




Did I say that?  Eh?  No, I didn't; I merely made an observation.  Don't try to interpret what you obviously don't understand.

Incidentally, Lady_A, that was not intended as an insult.



			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> So? Do I give a frack? No. I don't. You don't mean jackcrap to me, petty twit.




Hmm, but you continue to respond.  You either care or are enjoying this, and I'm willing to wager it's the former.

So go ahead, keep talking.  Eventually you're bound to say something intelligent.   

At least you seem to have learned from your parents' mistake.


----------



## Bront

Um, hello to you too


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Yay!  Not like I was insulted anyway just amused...  I know deep in your heart you are begining to love me... Heheheee


----------



## Sniktch

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Yay!  Not like I was insulted anyway just amused...  I know deep in your heart you are begining to love me... Heheheee




How could you not love such a cunning linguist?  And naked and on fire as a bonus!


----------



## Dungannon

Is Lady A flaming again?  I guess I shoulda got the flame-retardant panties for her then...


----------



## Sniktch

When did she stop?  She's been on fire ever since I met her.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> Strangely, in downtown Chicago, it's hard to find any place that's open after 7 PM or on the weekends.  So says a 3rd shift worker in Chicago.




That's the way it is here.... the downtown empties after about 5-7PM when all the office workers leave.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Yeah, same here.






			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> At least we have each other.




Ok. I see both of you "came out of the closet"... Seemingly at the same time....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> You know, Sweetest day, coming up on the 15th, designed to suck out more money from your wallet in the name of Hallmark?  I figured Ashwyn's Avatar was for that.




Glad I don't have a reason to spend money for "sweetest day"... don't have any.... unless you're talking about candy....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> Um, hello to you too




Yeah... I think someone pissed in his baby formula is why he's so cranky.....


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Is Lady A flaming again?  I guess I shoulda got the flame-retardant panties for her then...



When did I start wearing panties?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> When did I start wearing panties?



 Scandal!


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> When did I start wearing panties?



*doesn't say anything*


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Glad I don't have a reason to spend money for "sweetest day"... don't have any.... unless you're talking about candy....



*Hands out Twizzlers to the Hive*


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> *doesn't say anything*



 *reads Ashwyn's thoughts*  "That is so totally, incredibly hot."


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> You know, Sweetest day, coming up on the 15th, designed to suck out more money from your wallet in the name of Hallmark?  I figured Ashwyn's Avatar was for that.



How come it isn't on my calendar?


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> When did I start wearing panties?



Apparently you do in the visions in someone's mind...


----------



## Ashwyn

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *reads Ashwyn's thoughts*  "That is so totally, incredibly hot."



Hey! Get out of there!*whap*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ok. I see both of you "came out of the closet"... Seemingly at the same time....



No, no! Put it back, _PUT IT BACK_!











 ROFL!!!!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How come it isn't on my calendar?



 Because I took it.  Becuase I am mean.  *makes her most meany face*  Grr.


----------



## Ashwyn

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Because I took it.  Becuase I am mean.  *makes her most meany face*  Grr.



Did you take mine, too? Because it isn't on mine either.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Did you take mine, too? Because it isn't on mine either.



 I took all of them.  I hate Sweetest Day - it fills me with anger and rage.


----------



## Ashwyn

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I took all of them.  I hate Sweetest Day - it fills me with anger and rage.



Oh, so you don't want the present I got you then? Ok, I'll just give it to my dog.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Oh, so you don't want the present I got you then? Ok, I'll just give it to my dog.



 *eyes get big*

You got me a present?  I never knew you felt that way, Ashwyn!


----------



## Dungannon

You're not supposed to give chocolate to dogs, Ash.  Here, give it to me.


----------



## Dungannon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> When did I start wearing panties?



They were special ordered for you with the corset.  You mean you didn't get them? :\   I'll have to have a word with the tower gnomes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Um, I wan't there ever. It doesn't meant that someone took it. How does one steal words off of a calendar, and BTW I still have my calendar -->


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I took all of them.  I hate Sweetest Day - it fills me with anger and rage.



Well I guess I should just give the present I got for you to my cat.


----------



## Ashwyn

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *eyes get big*
> 
> You got me a present?  I never knew you felt that way, Ashwyn!



Well, I am like the nicest teddy bear in the world  

So I shouldn't give your present away then?


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How come it isn't on my calendar?



Read the link I posted earlier.  Apparently it's a Midwestern/Greatlakes thing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Read the link I posted earlier.  Apparently it's a Midwestern/Greatlakes thing.



Oh, well. I guess that explains it.


----------



## Dungannon

Bront said:
			
		

> Read the link I posted earlier.  Apparently it's a Midwestern/Greatlakes thing.



Yeah, them midwesterners are suckers, they'll fall for anything.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Bront said:
			
		

> Read the link I posted earlier.  Apparently it's a Midwestern/Greatlakes thing.



 That's poo.  I'm from the Midwest (South Dakota) and I've never heard of it... and I just did an informal survey of all of my midwestern friends that are currently online and none of them know what it is either.

I think you're making this up to try to get people to buy you things.


----------



## Bront

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I took all of them.  I hate Sweetest Day - it fills me with anger and rage.



Ok, No more sugar for you!


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, No more sugar for you!



She can get some sugar from me anytime she wants.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, No more sugar for you!



 I need the sugar.  I'm writing a paper and I want to get done before 3am!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> She can get some sugar from me anytime she wants.



 Giggity-giggity.  

((Should that be spelled Giggity or Giggidy?))


----------



## Angel Tarragon

<pours sugar into a heaping glass of water and hands it to QD>

Here you go, have a blast!


----------



## Ashwyn

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Giggity-giggity.
> 
> ((Should that be spelled Giggity or Giggidy?))



I think either way works, depends on subtext.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> That's poo.  I'm from the Midwest (South Dakota) and I've never heard of it... and I just did an informal survey of all of my midwestern friends that are currently online and none of them know what it is either.
> 
> I think you're making this up to try to get people to buy you things.



Actually I know about it, but I worked at a florist shop for 3 years.  They also used to use it as a marketting thing in middle and high school for the school board...it's just a money maker.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Frukathka said:
			
		

> <pours sugar into a heaping glass of water and hands it to QD>
> 
> Here you go, have a blast!



 While I can't say that it is fun, writing late into the night always makes me feel like an honest-to-goodness college student (which I don't always feel like as I live far from campus and am married).


----------



## Bront

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I need the sugar.  I'm writing a paper and I want to get done before 3am!



You want caffine, not sugar.  Drink a Pepsi or 8.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Bront said:
			
		

> You want caffine, not sugar.  Drink a Pepsi or 8.



 Diet Cherry Vanilla Dr. Pepper is my friend.  *looks as the various cans strewn about her desk*  Mmmm!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I need the sugar.  I'm writing a paper and I want to get done before 3am!



 That reminds me of me yesterday


----------



## Bront

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> While I can't say that it is fun, writing late into the night always makes me feel like an honest-to-goodness college student (which I don't always feel like as I live far from campus and am married).



I thought that was what wild frat/sarority parties are for?


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That reminds me of me yesterday



You like started at 3 AM, that's different


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> You like started at 3 AM, that's different



 Well the 3 AM and the paper due the next day were both constants


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Bront said:
			
		

> I thought that was what wild frat/sarority parties are for?



 *shakes head*  Not my scene.  My college experience (back in the day when I lived in the dorms) was pretty much defined by late-night Half Life playing.  God bless Crossfire.

Those were the good old days!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Time has no meaning in college.


----------



## Bront

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *shakes head*  Not my scene.  My college experience (back in the day when I lived in the dorms) was pretty much defined by late-night Half Life playing.  God bless Crossfire.
> 
> Those were the good old days!



In my day, it was Quake Demo and Techmo Bowl, but yeah.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Bront said:
			
		

> In my day, it was Quake Demo and Techmo Bowl, but yeah.



  I'm a youngster!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I found myself aching for The Oregon Trail last night. God, I wish I had the game, and a platform to run it on.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I found myself aching for The Oregon Trail last night. God, I wish I had the game, and a platform to run it on.



There's a version of it that runs on Windows out there. I think I saw it at Target.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> There's a version of it that runs on Windows out there. I think I saw it at Target.



Cool!    I'm going to have to see if there is one at my Target.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Or just try Amazon or something...


----------



## Bront

Target Search for Oregon Trail


----------



## Steve Jung

Bront said:
			
		

> In my day, it was Quake Demo and Techmo Bowl, but yeah.



In my day it was Tetris in black and white. We had to play with punch cards and we liked it.


----------



## Bront

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> In my day it was Tetris in black and white. We had to play with punch cards and we liked it.



My father was lucky enough to have been given a copy of the Origional Tetris when he visited Moscow in the late 80's early 90's.  He got to meet Gorbie too.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

'Tis 2:06 in the AM and I am proud to say that I have completed my paper and am going to SLEEP!


----------



## Ashwyn

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> 'Tis 2:06 in the AM and I am proud to say that I have completed my paper and am going to SLEEP!



Yay! Sleep well!


----------



## Bront

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> 'Tis 2:06 in the AM and I am proud to say that I have completed my paper and am going to SLEEP!



Wait! Take us with you!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

'-v-'


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> '-v-'



What is that?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> What is that?



That is me sitting in my chair looking at the hivemind thread.


----------



## Sniktch

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yeah... I think someone pissed in his baby formula is why he's so cranky.....




Darth, why do you consistently break the fourth rule of life?

"If you don't have a sense of humor, DON'T TRY TO BE FUNNY!"

I'm not cranky, Ms. Queenbee - not by any stretch.  I just don't like you.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Yeah, them midwesterners are suckers, they'll fall for anything.




That's what happens when they're all alone and the buffalo won't come near anymore.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Actually I know about it, but I worked at a florist shop for 3 years.  They also used to use it as a marketting thing in middle and high school for the school board...it's just a money maker.




Yeah... 'cause who really gives a frack?

Goes off to give Richard a virtual hug for funsies....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I found myself aching for The Oregon Trail last night. God, I wish I had the game, and a platform to run it on.




I used to play that alot after class in HS before time for my bus to show up so I could go home. I had a copy of it one time.... it's picky about what platform it'll run on....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> In my day it was Tetris in black and white. We had to play with punch cards and we liked it.




I played lots of Tetris when I was in college back in '88-'92. Spent lots of quarters that way. I have a copy of it that I should reload back on the comp and play.... 'tis fun. Especially the one version where you can drop bombs down on the blocks.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I played lots of Tetris when I was in college back in '88-'92. Spent lots of quarters that way. I have a copy of it that I should reload back on the comp and play.... 'tis fun. Especially the one version where you can drop bombs down on the blocks.



 I have Tetris on my phone.  Keeps me entertained... but drains my battery.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That is me sitting in my chair looking at the hivemind thread.




For the sake of the deities of the Triad: GO TO BED!!!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> For the sake of the deities of the Triad: GO TO BED!!!



 Pish posh!  Sleeping is for fools!


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I played lots of Tetris when I was in college back in '88-'92. Spent lots of quarters that way. I have a copy of it that I should reload back on the comp and play.... 'tis fun. Especially the one version where you can drop bombs down on the blocks.



 I played a lot of TetriNet and got really good at that, which improved my Tetris game too.


----------



## Ashwyn

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Pish posh!  Sleeping is for fools!



I have not sleeped yet tonight, so it's still thursday night for me!


----------



## Jdvn1

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Pish posh!  Sleeping is for fools!



 Fools and tired people.


----------



## Jdvn1

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I have not sleeped yet tonight, so it's still thursday night for me!



 I don't think you can warp the Space-Time continuum in this manner.


----------



## Sniktch

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Pish posh!  Sleeping is for fools!




Look who you're talking to.


----------



## Jdvn1

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Because I took it.  Becuase I am mean.  *makes her most meany face*  Grr.



 This is the least scary thing I've heard all year.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> For the sake of the deities of the Triad: GO TO BED!!!



You can't make me. +x'x+


----------



## Sniktch

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You can't make me. +x'x+




That's the spirit, Fru.  You don't have to listen to that self-absorbed fleshbag.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> That explains why Rystil blew by you without much Hiving.  That and some gal named Rita.
> 
> Still curious where Kemrain went, she didn't even stop in her birthday thread.



 Yeah, but his ppd has always been higher than mine, though.

I haven't seen Kemrain on AIM recently either. If sie's been PbPing, it's at least good to know sie's okay.

Oh, and:
*She?!* Is Kemrain _that_ ambiguous?!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Sniktch said:
			
		

> That's the spirit, Fru.  You don't have to listen to that self-absorbed fleshbag.



Hey, thanks! Thanks!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I have not sleeped yet tonight, so it's still thursday night for me!



 I'm running on *very little* sleep.  Whenever I go to bed late (like last night), I don't really sleep b/c I'm scared that I'm not going to wake up in time to do the stuff I need to get done the next day.

I HATE having stuff to do!! I just want to go to sleep!!!


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Glad to at least hear that you are doing okay. Hope your load lightens soon.



 Hopefully after this semester.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> This is the least scary thing I've heard all year.



 I don't know what you're talking about.  I am the most intimidating person ever.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hopefully after this semester.



 We could start a "this semester sucks, I can't wait for next semester" club!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I'm running on *very little* sleep.  Whenever I go to bed late (like last night), I don't really sleep b/c I'm scared that I'm not going to wake up in time to do the stuff I need to get done the next day.



Don't you have an alarm clock? I've got one that sounds like a construction vehicle giving off its warning sound when backing up.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> We could start a "this semester sucks, I can't wait for next semester" club!



Personally, I can't wait for every semester!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Don't you have an alarm clock? I've got one that sounds like a construction vehicle giving off its warning sound when backing up.



 I do - it's totally irrational.  But I keep like jumping up doing the "OMG!  What time is it?!"


----------



## Sniktch

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I don't know what you're talking about.  I am the most intimidating person ever.




I'm shaking in my boots.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I do - it's totally irrational.  But I keep like jumping up doing the "OMG!  What time is it?!"



Oh man, that is terrible.


----------



## Ashwyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I don't think you can warp the Space-Time continuum in this manner.



I can do whatever I want, I am the greatest teddy bear in the whole wide world!  


			
				Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I'm running on *very little* sleep.  Whenever I go to bed late (like last night), I don't really sleep b/c I'm scared that I'm not going to wake up in time to do the stuff I need to get done the next day.
> 
> I HATE having stuff to do!! I just want to go to sleep!!!



Me too. I have had lots of nights like those, I just can't handle it at all. That's kind of why I stayed up all night, I have cleaning to do. But I am so tired and weak right now I don't have the energy to clean. But I was too anxious to get to sleep. Stupid self-defeating behavior or something.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I can do whatever I want, I am the greatest teddy bear in the whole wide world!



You get an an E for effort.


----------



## Sniktch

Dude, Ashwyn has crazy ninja powers.


----------



## Ashwyn

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I don't know what you're talking about.  I am the most intimidating person ever.



You don't intimidate me. I saw you do that one thing. You know, THAT thing.


----------



## Sniktch

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> You don't intimidate me. I saw you do that one thing. You know, THAT thing.




That's not to be discussed outside of that place.  You know, THAT place.


----------



## Ashwyn

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Dude, Ashwyn has crazy ninja powers.



You're right. I made mean evil people go away from a friend twice today. With my MIND.


----------



## Sniktch

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> You're right. I made mean evil people go away from a friend twice today. With my MIND.




What people and what thread?   

Edit:  Need more coffee.  I thought you said thread, not friend.


----------



## Jdvn1

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> We could start a "this semester sucks, I can't wait for next semester" club!



 Cool idea! But what would we do? Sit around and wait two or three months? Not getting homework done isn't conducive to not taking these classes again.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Don't you have an alarm clock? I've got one that sounds like a construction vehicle giving off its warning sound when backing up.



 I have two alarm clocks! I slept through both this morning.


----------



## Jdvn1

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I can do whatever I want, I am the greatest teddy bear in the whole wide world!





			
				Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I don't know what you're talking about.  I am the most intimidating person ever.



I believe these two things to the same extent.


----------



## Ashwyn

Sniktch said:
			
		

> What people and what thread?
> 
> Edit:  Need more coffee.  I thought you said thread, not friend.



Maybe I made you think I said thread. Wooohohwohowhowhowhoooo.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You get an an F for F-fort.



Variation on the same thing.


----------



## Ashwyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Variation on the same thing.



Don't taunt the Ashwyn. Especially when he's tired.


----------



## Jdvn1

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Maybe I made you think I said thread. Wooohohwohowhowhowhoooo.



 Do all ninja powers involve the word, "Woohohwohowhowhowhoooo"?


----------



## Jdvn1

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Don't taunt the Ashwyn. Especially when he's tired.



 I only quoted Fru!


----------



## Sniktch

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Maybe I made you think I said thread. Wooohohwohowhowhowhoooo.




You have no power over me.

[Johnny the Homicidal Maniac]

F YOU, MR. BEAR!  YOU SPEAK LIES!  LIIEEESSSS!!!!!

[/Johnny]


----------



## Sniktch

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Do all ninja powers involve the word, "Woohohwohowhowhowhoooo"?




No; only Ashwyn's.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

"Boinga to the oinga," said Shemoinga.


----------



## Jdvn1

Sniktch said:
			
		

> No; only Ashwyn's.



 In that case, I recommend he do it much quieter. It's not very ninja if everyone knows you're trying to be ninja.


----------



## Sniktch

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Don't taunt the Ashwyn. Especially when he's tired.




_*Pulls out his seam ripper and waves it in the bear's direction.*_

Queenie's not here to save you this time.


----------



## Sniktch

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> In that case, I recommend he do it much quieter. It's not very ninja if everyone knows you're trying to be ninja.




But he studied ninjitsu at the clown college.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Sniktch said:
			
		

> But he studied ninjitsu at the clown college.



Whoa. Did he study Piriatsiu as well?


----------



## Ashwyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Do all ninja powers involve the word, "Woohohwohowhowhowhoooo"?



It's not a word. It's a way of life. It is the essence of Ninja. 


			
				Sniktch said:
			
		

> _*Pulls out his seam ripper and waves it in the bear's direction.*_
> 
> Queenie's not here to save you this time.



Queenie is always here. We are all always here. And I have no seams anymore, so that will do nothing to me.

*pulls out giant rat trap* 

What could I do with this, I wonder?


----------



## Jdvn1

Sniktch said:
			
		

> But he studied ninjitsu at the clown college.



 He sneaks up on you in the night, hiding in the shadows. When you least expect it, you better watch out--a pie to the face.


----------



## Jdvn1

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> It's not a word. It's a way of life. It is the essence of Ninja.



Does that mean you won't tell me the etymology?


----------



## Ashwyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Does that mean you won't tell me the etymology?



You can't be told. You have to figure it out for yourself.


----------



## Sniktch

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Queenie is always here. We are all always here. And I have no seams anymore, so that will do nothing to me.




When did you become seamless?   

I didn't want to say it, but Queenie actually gave me permission to pull out some of your stuffing.


----------



## Ashwyn

Sniktch said:
			
		

> When did you become seamless?
> 
> I didn't want to say it, but Queenie actually gave me permission to pull out some of your stuffing.



Now it is you who speaks lies. Of course, you always did that.


----------



## Sniktch

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Now it is you who speaks lies. Of course, you always did that.




Oh, yeah?  Ask her.     And you're a fine one to talk.  Call me black, will you?


----------



## Jdvn1

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> You can't be told. You have to figure it out for yourself.



 Will you take guesses? Is it Latin?


----------



## Sniktch

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Will you take guesses? Is it Latin?




No, it's an obscure language called "Wankerese."


----------



## Jdvn1

Sniktch said:
			
		

> No, it's an obscure language called "Wankerese."



 You seem like you might be fluent.


----------



## Sniktch

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You seem like you might be fluent.




 Touche.  

But really, the same could be said of ANYONE who posts to a Hivemind thread.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Cool idea! But what would we do? Sit around and wait two or three months? Not getting homework done isn't conducive to not taking these classes again.



 I just want an excuse to not be studying.

YARG!  School sucks!

... I need a clone to go to school for me right now to meet with my thesis mentor.  Quick, someone create a clone for me!!


----------



## Crothian

Do one think everyday that annoys Odo


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Sniktch said:
			
		

> No, it's an obscure language called "Wankerese."



 *steals that line*  I'll be using this sometime this weekend.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I only quoted Fru!



You did more than quote me, you changed the quote.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Sniktch said:
			
		

> No, it's an obscure language called "Wankerese."



It is the language of the Bundy's on Peg's side of the family.


----------



## Sniktch

Crothian said:
			
		

> Do one think everyday that annoys Odo




Crothian, when did you start drinking?


----------



## Dungannon

Afternoon all.  Yeah, I'm stuck working OT on a Friday. *sigh*


----------



## Jdvn1

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Touche.
> 
> But really, the same could be said of ANYONE who posts to a Hivemind thread.



 I can't argue with that.


----------



## Jdvn1

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I just want an excuse to not be studying.
> 
> YARG!  School sucks!



I come up with tons of excuses every day!  School does suck, though. Just give me my degree already! I'm more qualified than most graduates anyway! Bah.


			
				Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> ... I need a clone to go to school for me right now to meet with my thesis mentor.  Quick, someone create a clone for me!!



Clones take some time to make. Just ask Jdvns 2-100.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You did more than quote me, you changed the quote.



 But not very much! 

Maybe I should just plead the fifth.


----------



## Crothian

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Crothian, when did you start drinking?




I'm living in an Amish Paradise


----------



## Crothian

a skunk was badgered, the result were strong


----------



## Sniktch

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I can't argue with that.




You know what, Jdvn1, I like you.  You're not like the other people, here in the trailer park.   



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm living in an Amish Paradise


----------



## Jdvn1

Sniktch said:
			
		

> You know what, Jdvn1, I like you.  You're not like the other people, here in the trailer park.



Are we suppoed to go to rap now and pretend to be Eminem?


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Are we suppoed to go to rap now and pretend to be Eminem?




Answer me one question: * Is the Federation in the house?!?!*  Aw, yeah!  I want all the Klingons in the house to say HO!  We're gonna kick it Roddenberry style, here we go!

Can we rock? What's up, Spock?
Can we rock? What's up, Riker?
Can we rock? What's up, Quark?
Can we rock? What's up, Doctor?


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

>



I was hoping the answer would be "no" actually.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I was hoping the answer would be "no" actually.




I got more geek raps, cause we all know there is nothing better then a white geek rapping!!


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> I got more geek raps, cause we all know there is nothing better then a white geek rapping!!



 I think you should answer Sniktch's question now.


----------



## Sniktch

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Are we suppoed to go to rap now and pretend to be Eminem?




Um, no.   

That's from the Dead Milkmen.  Very different than white geeks rapping.  It's white geeks who don't know how to play instruments playing punk...


----------



## Dungannon

I hate Fridays.    Naturally I come in early for some OT and others feel the need to leave so now I'm here getting slammed with call after call.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think you should answer Sniktch's question now.




which one?  he has so many.....


----------



## Crothian

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Um, no.
> 
> That's from the Dead Milkmen.  Very different than white geeks rapping.  It's white geeks who don't know how to play instruments playing punk...




I didn't know punk people knew how to play instruments......


----------



## Sniktch

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think you should answer Sniktch's question now.




It's OK.  He's definitely on something and I'm not sure I want the answer anymore...


----------



## Sniktch

Crothian said:
			
		

> I didn't know punk people knew how to play instruments......




Exactly.  Curiously enough the Milkmen took lessons on their instruments after one album and they were never very good again.


----------



## Crothian

Sniktch said:
			
		

> It's OK.  He's definitely on something and I'm not sure I want the answer anymore...




I'm just listening to music.  I've only had one soda today and nothing too odd....other then the music.


----------



## Dungannon

Hey Crothian, maybe you can answer this for me.  When I first drove through Ohio back in '99 they were doing construction on I-70 between Indiana and Columbus.  Last week, six years later, they are _still_ doing construction on I-70 between Indiana and Columbus.  What're they doing, importing the asphalt one truck at a time from Outer Mongolia?


----------



## Crothian

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Hey Crothian, maybe you can answer this for me.  When I first drove through Ohio back in '99 they were doing construction on I-70 between Indiana and Columbus.  Last week, six years later, they are _still_ doing construction on I-70 between Indiana and Columbus.  What're they doing, importing the asphalt one truck at a time from Outer Mongolia?




Its two differnt projects.  There was no construction there in 2003 or 2004 when I drove it to Gen Con.


----------



## Sniktch

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm just listening to music.  I've only had one soda today and nothing too odd....other then the music.




Whatever you say, man.  Like I could say much about anyone else having the odd drink or smoke...


----------



## Crothian

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Whatever you say, man.  Like I could say much about anyone else having the odd drink or smoke...




I know, but I never do.  All this is me normal


----------



## Sniktch

Heh.  I know, Croth, I know.  Just playin' around.


----------



## Crothian

Bulbous Bouffant


----------



## Sniktch

Carcinogenic Chrysalis


----------



## Crothian

Dare to be Stupid


----------



## Sniktch

Excellent!


----------



## Crothian

we got every kind of critter
we got every kind of pest
but treat them all like equals 
just like any other guest


----------



## Sniktch

I thought we were being alphabetical again...


----------



## Crothian

Sniktch said:
			
		

> I thought we were being alphabetical again...




just becasue I didn't notice that doesn't mean we aren't


----------



## Sniktch

Kriky, chief!  So what do we do now? [/Penfold]


----------



## Dinkeldog

Remember, just because this is a Hivemind thread does not suspend the rules on being polite toward one another.


----------



## Dungannon

Man, Dinkel, couldn't you see you were supposed to start that admonition with the letter L?


----------



## Bront

Nevermind that, where's the party?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Bront said:
			
		

> Nevermind that, where's the party?



 Last I heard, it was in Rel's pants.  But - he doesn't post in the Hive.


----------



## Bront

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Last I heard, it was in Rel's pants.  But - he doesn't post in the Hive.



I think they had to move that party off Enworld, since it's not grandma safe.


----------



## Ashwyn

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Last I heard, it was in Rel's pants.  But - he doesn't post in the Hive.



I don't wear pants.


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I don't wear pants.



More room to party in?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

So, who likes short shorts?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I don't wear pants.



You say that like it might be true...but I know it to be a lie...however if we are talking about ME...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> You say that like it might be true...but I know it to be a lie...however if we are talking about ME...



So do you wear sweats instead? It has got to be getting cold up there in Michigan this time of the year.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

No sweats, no...and it is not cold enough to cut glass yet, no.  At least not for me, but I stay warmer then most for a skinny thing.


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> You say that like it might be true...but I know it to be a lie...however if we are talking about ME...



Pants wear me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Pants wear me.



Ah-ha!


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> No sweats, no...and it is not cold enough to cut glass yet, no.  At least not for me, but I stay warmer then most for a skinny thing.



You're welcome to share your glass cutting talents with us at any time


----------



## Jdvn1

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Um, no.
> 
> That's from the Dead Milkmen.  Very different than white geeks rapping.  It's white geeks who don't know how to play instruments playing punk...



 I guess 8 Mile wasn't too close, then?


----------



## Jdvn1

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> Remember, just because this is a Hivemind thread does not suspend the rules on being polite toward one another.



 Is this in reference to something that I missed?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Yes I think so.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Is this in reference to something that I missed?



There was some... snippyness a bit further back, I would guess it's in reference to that.

Apparently my Cat wants to go to work with me, she's trying to climb in my bag.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Pish posh!  Sleeping is for fools!




Sleep: Something I don't get much of on the weekend.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I do - it's totally irrational.  But I keep like jumping up doing the "OMG!  What time is it?!"




I've done the "OMG, did the alarm go off? I sure don't recall it...."


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Afternoon all.  Yeah, I'm stuck working OT on a Friday. *sigh*




Don't feel bad. At least you don't have to work weekends.... working weekends suck.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Not working at all also sucks.


----------



## Bront

We were having network and phone issues at work today 

ESPN wasn't updating fast enough so we were on a bridge listening to someone hold a phone up to a TV


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I am so confused by that whole post...


----------



## Bront

You must not have been trying to find out about the White Sox & Angels game.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Would it help if I said that I didn't know who it was that was playing?  Is it the last game or something?  I don't watch baseball at all...


----------



## Bront

Ahh.

The Chicago White Sox are now in the World Series for the first time since 1959 (I believe the first time for either team since then, but not sure about the Cubs).  It's a big deal here.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Hehehe...I don't live that far away I just don't pay any attention to baseball really so that explains my lack of knowledge on the issue.  I hadn't realized they were that close to being in the big show.


----------



## Bront

I'm a big White Sox fan (Probably behind the Bears as far as favorite teams).  Mostly since I found out my 2nd Cousin was a Pitcher for them (Floyd Banister), and I met the 2 sons of one of their outfielder (One of which now plays for the Cubs, Jerry Hairiston Jr) who were in my grade school classes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

What the?!    



Okay, who stepped on the duck?


----------



## Bront

The men walk into a bar.

The fourth one ducks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> The men walk into a bar.
> 
> The fourth one ducks.



A baseball bat connects to the heads of the other three.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> A baseball bat connects to the heads of the other three.



That's rude, what did they do to you?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> That's rude, what did they do to you?



They beat me senseless and made off with my wallet, which had about $40 in it. I was going to use that money to buy D20 Future.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> They beat me senseless and made off with my wallet, which had about $40 in it. I was going to use that money to buy D20 Future.



So they were saving you from yourself?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

_*No.*_ The beat me senseless. They left many injuries on my body. An then they _stole_ my wallet.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*No.*_ The beat me senseless. They left many injuries on my body. An then they _stole_ my wallet.



_Ow._ What does this have to do with stepping on ducks? I think I'm lost.


----------



## Jdvn1

Wow, Rystil is the #3 poster. Not too much longer until he becomes #2.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> _Ow._ What does this have to do with stepping on ducks? I think I'm lost.



Nothing. That is the nature of the hivemind.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> We were having network and phone issues at work today
> 
> ESPN wasn't updating fast enough so we were on a bridge listening to someone hold a phone up to a TV






			
				Lady Acoma said:
			
		

> I am so confused by that whole post...






			
				Bront said:
			
		

> You must not have been trying to find out about the White Sox & Angels game.




Or cared.... 


Baseball=so not my thing.

I didn't even watch football. Got off work and crashed. Only had 3 hours of sleep after the concert Sat night.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Nothing. That is the nature of the hivemind.




*whacks Fru with a funoodle*   

That's what you get for freakin' us out like that......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> *whacks Fru with a funoodle*
> 
> That's what you get for freakin' us out like that......



<does a funny little dance and passes out>

God, I am exhasuted......must...stay...up..


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> <does a funny little dance and passes out>
> 
> God, I am exhasuted......must...stay...up..




Are you trying to be like my boss who was nearly at work for 24 hours?   He did about 21.5 of those before he finally went, presumably, home. Looked like he was drunk or drugged....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Are you trying to be like my boss who was nearly at work for 24 hours?   He did about 21.5 of those before he finally went, presumably, home. Looked like he was drunk or drugged....



No. I need to get my body back on the 'up during the day and asleep at night' routine so that I can go with my parents to Glendale on Wednesday.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Wow, Rystil is the #3 poster. Not too much longer until he becomes #2.



 Nah, it'll be a while--Hypersmurf has over 1,000 up on me


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nah, it'll be a while--Hypersmurf has over 1,000 up on me



 Oh, that's not _so_ long. What, a week?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nah, it'll be a while--Hypersmurf has over 1,000 up on me



I can't even count that high yet...


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I can't even count that high yet...



 How many things have you burned?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No. I need to get my body back on the 'up during the day and asleep at night' routine so that I can go with my parents to Glendale on Wednesday.




That's better than whatever his excuse for staying up that long....


----------



## Steve Jung

Hidey ho everyone. I am back from my sojourn to Charm City. How are you doing?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> How many things have you burned?



Never enough!


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Never enough!



 Well, post two more times and maybe you can count that high.


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hidey ho everyone. I am back from my sojourn to Charm City. How are you doing?



 I'm a little disappointed in the Astros losing today, but not overly so. Other than that, kinda tired. You?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, post two more times and maybe you can count that high.



Oookkkkkaaaaaaayyyyyyy, but I want to drag mine out over a long time since I am a girl and can do that.


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Oookkkkkaaaaaaayyyyyyy, but I want to drag mine out over a long time since I am a girl and can do that.



 Since when have you had patience?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

You're right, I must make a bad liar.


----------



## Steve Jung

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm a little disappointed in the Astros losing today, but not overly so. Other than that, kinda tired. You?



A bit tired too, but that's from the drive.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That's better than whatever his excuse for staying up that long....



Well, I've done it. I woke up at 11:30 pm. I should have no problem lasting until at least 4pm, and 16 hours is the typical day for me. With any luck I'll be able to stay up till 8 pm. Looks like I'm Glendale! Woo-Hoo!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, post two more times and maybe you can count that high.




And I see that she can.....


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> You're right, I must make a bad liar.



 The flames change color when you lie.


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> A bit tired too, but that's from the drive.



 Charm City is Baltimore, right? You drive there often?


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And I see that she can.....



 You aren't surprised, are you?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You aren't surprised, are you?




Should I be?


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Should I be?



 I don't think so. But you can be if you want to be.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I think we should all be surprised...it makes for more fun...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I think we should all be surprised...it makes for more fun...




I thought that would be best left for flaming nudity.....


----------



## Jdvn1

After having so much flaming nudity, it has lost its surprise, I think...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> After having so much flaming nudity, it has lost its surprise, I think...




We need more newbies. So they can be surprised by flaming nudity...


----------



## Jdvn1

Is there anything new you can do with flaming nudity?


----------



## Steve Jung

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Charm City is Baltimore, right? You drive there often?



Got it in one. I've been going there every year since 2000. A bunch of fans of the late, lamented TV show_ Homicide: Life on the Streets_ gather there to hang out and do stuff together.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Is there anything new you can do with flaming nudity?




Maybe you should ask the Mistress of Flaming Nudity herself.....


----------



## Lady_Acoma

There is always more you can do with flaming nudity, but I am far to tired to think up any at the moment...stupid insomnia.


----------



## Steve Jung

Still not sleeping?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

No, I think my body hates me...  *sigh*


----------



## Steve Jung

Is there nothing you can do about it?


----------



## ReignMan

Saw this and thought of Lady A - Link originally posted by Cthulhu's Librarian in the Star Wars thread!

"I ONLY SUPPORT GAY MARRIAGE
IF BOTH CHICKS ARE HOT
There's nothing hotter than two chicks making out, unless it's two chicks making out while they're on fire."


http://www.tshirthell.com/hell.shtml


----------



## Bront

I'm back   I'm sore, but I'm back.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm back   I'm sore, but I'm back.



Now can we see your front?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

ReignMan said:
			
		

> Saw this and thought of Lady A - Link originally posted by Cthulhu's Librarian in the Star Wars thread!
> 
> "I ONLY SUPPORT GAY MARRIAGE
> IF BOTH CHICKS ARE HOT
> There's nothing hotter than two chicks making out, unless it's two chicks making out while they're on fire."
> 
> 
> http://www.tshirthell.com/hell.shtml




 

With all the sheep jokes I've sent and said to my friend, Bill, I found the perfect tee for him: Baa Means No!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm back   I'm sore, but I'm back.





Sounds like T-M-Frickin'-I right there!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Sounds like T-M-Frickin'-I right there!



He was beaten by one of his tenants.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> He was beaten by one of his tenants.




Ouch. That's not good.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

ReignMan said:
			
		

> Saw this and thought of Lady A - Link originally posted by Cthulhu's Librarian in the Star Wars thread!
> 
> "I ONLY SUPPORT GAY MARRIAGE
> IF BOTH CHICKS ARE HOT
> There's nothing hotter than two chicks making out, unless it's two chicks making out while they're on fire."
> 
> 
> http://www.tshirthell.com/hell.shtml



My god you are my new best friend EVER!


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> He was beaten by one of his tenants.



We got into a scuffle, and I torqued my knee.  It wasn't a beating.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Next time say it was done in a different kind of action, less sympathy but more respect...  *nods helpfully*


----------



## Steve Jung

Bront said:
			
		

> We got into a scuffle, and I torqued my knee.  It wasn't a beating.



How's it feel now?


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Next time say it was done in a different kind of action, less sympathy but more respect...  *nods helpfully*



How about we got into a fight because I confronted him about stealing money from me and he didn't like being confronted about it, and he tried to throw me down the stairs after nearly putting a hole in the cieling.  I probably should have gone about confronting him better, but I never said I was perfect.


			
				Steve Jung said:
			
		

> How's it feel now?



It gets worse as the day goes on, and I don't have any drugs with me to help (They somehow didn't make it into my bag going to work).  I can move it at least, which is an improvement over monday when it happened.


----------



## Kemrain

No posts since the early morning. wow. Not what I'd expect.

How y'all doin'? Just stopping by to see how the Hive is. What's new?

- Kemrain the Here Again.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Kemrain!  We have been wondering where you have been and if you are alright!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Kemrain said:
			
		

> No posts since the early morning. wow. Not what I'd expect.
> 
> How y'all doin'? Just stopping by to see how the Hive is. What's new?
> 
> - Kemrain the Here Again.



 *waves*  Howdy-do!

Just on my way out to go to sleep... night, Hive!


----------



## Steve Jung

Bront said:
			
		

> How about we got into a fight because I confronted him about stealing money from me and he didn't like being confronted about it, and he tried to throw me down the stairs after nearly putting a hole in the cieling.  I probably should have gone about confronting him better, but I never said I was perfect.
> 
> It gets worse as the day goes on, and I don't have any drugs with me to help (They somehow didn't make it into my bag going to work).  I can move it at least, which is an improvement over monday when it happened.



Damn. Can you evict the guy? I hope it feels better soon.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> No posts since the early morning. wow. Not what I'd expect.
> 
> How y'all doin'? Just stopping by to see how the Hive is. What's new?
> 
> - Kemrain the Here Again.



 You weren't here to post! Where've you been? You missed your birthday thread and I defended your ambiguosity.


----------



## Bront

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Damn. Can you evict the guy? I hope it feels better soon.



He graduates in 2 months and then he's gone, so I'm being a bit lenient, trying to get him to turn things around, but we have a written zero tolerance contract now, so hopefully things can go up hill, though the past few days haven't been as positive as they could be.


----------



## Bront

Kemrain said:
			
		

> No posts since the early morning. wow. Not what I'd expect.
> 
> How y'all doin'? Just stopping by to see how the Hive is. What's new?
> 
> - Kemrain the Here Again.



Welcome back.  Hive's been kind of dead of late


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Dang zombies wandering around here...


----------



## Jdvn1

Yeah, what are those zombies thinking? They should be on fire!


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Dang zombies wandering around here...



Accoring to the Onion, Pittsburgh is unprepared for a full-scale zombie attack.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Accoring to the Onion, Pittsburgh is unprepared for a full-scale zombie attack.



 Have you seen the Zombie Survival Guide? It's a pretty funny book.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Have you seen the Zombie Survival Guide? It's a pretty funny book.



Well, there goes my great american novel idea...


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, there goes my great american novel idea...



 Novel? Go for it. This is like a comical how-to book.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Novel? Go for it. This is like a comical how-to book.



I might, though I'm generaly too lazy to write something.

I probably would do something other than a zombie book actualy.  Maybe an adult romance book.  Or maybe both...


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> I might, though I'm generaly too lazy to write something.
> 
> I probably would do something other than a zombie book actualy.  Maybe an adult romance book.  Or maybe both...



 Don't forget the flames.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Don't forget the flames.



Nah, that makes the book hard to read when it's on fire.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Nah, that makes the book hard to read when it's on fire.



 It's not hard, it's _challenging_.


----------



## Kemrain

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Kemrain!  We have been wondering where you have been and if you are alright!



I'm fine. I've been on EN World, just elsewhere. PbP and rules, mostly. PbP got busy, and with only 3 games. I'm not a posting heavyweight at all.







			
				Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *waves*  Howdy-do!



Heya, Queenie. How'd the fast food craving turn out?







			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You weren't here to post! Where've you been? You missed your birthday thread and I defended your ambiguosity.



Well that makes sense. Like I've said, I've been around, but some of the 'Oldschool Hivemind' folks kinda scared me off. I missed my birthday thread?! Now I feel like a heel. Sorry guys. I shoulda looked. I just, never figured y'all'd bother to check when my birthday was. Thanks.







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Welcome back.  Hive's been kind of dead of late



Well, let's see if I can't help fix that.

- Kemrain the Return'd!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm fine. I've been on EN World, just elsewhere. PbP and rules, mostly. PbP got busy, and with only 3 games. I'm not a posting heavyweight at all.



You coulda been a contenda!







			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well that makes sense. Like I've said, I've been around, but some of the 'Oldschool Hivemind' folks kinda scared me off. I missed my birthday thread?! Now I feel like a heel. Sorry guys. I shoulda looked. I just, never figured y'all'd bother to check when my birthday was.



A _heel_?! Is Kemrain _that_ ambiguous?! ... Oh, wait.







			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well, let's see if I can't help fix that.
> 
> - Kemrain the Return'd!



Maybe it should be Fixer of Threads?


----------



## Kemrain

We have yet to see if I'm successful.

And I think I've seen the Zombie Survival Guide. Was it made by the ones who made the Worst Case Survival Guide?

I should find that zombie infection scenario simulator. It was cool.

- Kemrain the Unununundead.


----------



## Jdvn1

Yeah, it's one of those books. We sell it at my store. 

- Jdvn1 the Seller of Funny Books.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Kemrain!  We have been wondering where you have been and if you are alright!




Yeah! It's about time sie has returned to us!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Dang zombies wandering around here...




Better than that Tammy Fae Bakker look-alike clone I saw yesterday at work.....     

I was itchin' for some of Richard's meds to wipe that from the brain.....  :\ 

It coulda been worse.... coulda been that damn BK guy.... Then it'd be time for a big-ass SMITE EVIL ON HIS UGLY CANDY ASS!!!     

Can't stand him. ICK! ::shudder::


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> Accoring to the Onion, Pittsburgh is unprepared for a full-scale zombie attack.




     

Sends out a dedication of "Zombie" by The Cranberries to Pittsburgh....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Like I've said, I've been around, but some of the 'Oldschool Hivemind' folks kinda scared me off.




They got on my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 nerves too!   



> I missed my birthday thread?! Now I feel like a heel. Sorry guys. I shoulda looked. I just, never figured y'all'd bother to check when my birthday was. Thanks.Well, let's see if I can't help fix that.
> 
> - Kemrain the Return'd!




What's friends for if not to check for birthdays?


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> They got on my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nerves too!



They were scary. I hid under a rock for a while.







			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> What's friends for if not to check for birthdays?



 Don't forget the beatings. And the beating. And the beatings, and beatings, and, oh, the beatings.

- Kemrain the Bruised.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> They were scary. I hid under a rock for a while. Don't forget the beatings. And the beating. And the beatings, and beatings, and, oh, the beatings.
> 
> - Kemrain the Bruised.




I finally ignored that one little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when he made that last little comment about trying for posting abuse on me...   I think that was why the mod came in and told people to chill.... I mean, c'mon! Virtual whacking with ball bats?!?! Yeesh! And I coulda unloaded one of these on him.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :


----------



## Jdvn1

How're your PbP games going, Kemrain?


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> :



I want forty of these.


----------



## Kemrain

That looks like one of the least appitizing beverages I've ever seen. How many fingers does that (I'm guessing) guy have? 3? Wow.. Just.. Wow..

- Kemrain the 4 Fingered.


----------



## Jdvn1

He has at least four fingers.

He looks kind of scary, though.


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> They got on my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nerves too!



Um, I'm an old-school Hiveminder.


----------



## Jdvn1

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Um, I'm an old-school Hiveminder.



 But you're also a new-school Hiveminder.


----------



## Kemrain

But you're not a poopiehead, Ashwyn. That's the difference.

- Kemrain the Knowing.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> But you're not a poopiehead, Ashwyn. That's the difference.
> 
> - Kemrain the Knowing.



 Yeah, he's a teddyhead!


----------



## Ashwyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> But you're not a poopiehead, Ashwyn. That's the difference.
> 
> - Kemrain the Knowing.


----------



## Kemrain

So, have any of you heard of a band called Avenged Sevenfold? I recently picked up some of their songs off of iTunes and I'm rather happy with them. I might get the rest of the album. Their guitar reminds me of old videogame midis, and it's nice and hard and heavy with very dark themes and lots of anger.  Good stuff!

- Kemrain the Avenged Se7enfold.


----------



## Ashwyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> So, have any of you heard of a band called Avenged Sevenfold? I recently picked up some of their songs off of iTunes and I'm rather happy with them. I might get the rest of the album. Their guitar reminds me of old videogame midis, and it's nice and hard and heavy with very dark themes and lots of anger.  Good stuff!
> 
> - Kemrain the Avenged Se7enfold.



I have not heard of them, no. But it sounds like I'd like them.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Kemrain said:
			
		

> But you're not a poopiehead, Ashwyn. That's the difference.
> 
> - Kemrain the Knowing.



 *giggles*  Hehehe.  Poop is funny.


----------



## Ashwyn

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *giggles*  Hehehe.  Poop is funny.



You're fun to have around, you know that?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> You're fun to have around, you know that?



 Why thank you.   

((spending 5 hours reading newspapers on microfilm from 1832 makes you a little loopy)).


----------



## Ashwyn

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> ((spending 5 hours reading newspapers on microfilm from 1832 makes you a little loopy)).



I would imagine so.


----------



## Kemrain

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *giggles*  Hehehe.  Poop is funny.



 My (character's) son came up with a disturbing concept revolving around poop. Take an undead cow and eat it. Digest and pass it. Since it's undead, it's still moving and trying to moo.

"Moop."

- Kemrain the "I'd swear it came from her side of the family, if she wasn't half Angel."


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Ah look gone for a few hours and then I am to far behind to bother to go back a quote to catch up...THIS is the Hivemind.


----------



## Bront

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Why thank you.
> 
> ((spending 5 hours reading newspapers on microfilm from 1832 makes you a little loopy)).



Perhaps you should have hidden the Microfilm first, worked it like a spy movie to aleviate the boredem.


----------



## Bront

Because celebration can't help but spill over into other threads:

*GO WHITE SOX!!!*


----------



## Jdvn1

*STOP WHITE SOX!!!*


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> *STOP WHITE SOX!!!*



Strangely enough, we've been waiting longer


----------



## Cyberzombie

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *giggles*  Hehehe.  Poop is funny.



 You wouldn't think it was so funny if you were around flying elephants.


----------



## Bront

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> You wouldn't think it was so funny if you were around flying elephants.



Would that be a UPO? (Unidentified pooping object)


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Strangely enough, we've been waiting longer



Nu-uh! We've been waiting _since the dawn of time!!!_


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> You wouldn't think it was so funny if you were around flying elephants.



 Gosh, Cyberzombie, why not?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Um, I'm an old-school Hiveminder.




You're not the one that comment was aimed at.   

You're cool. They're not!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> So, have any of you heard of a band called Avenged Sevenfold? I recently picked up some of their songs off of iTunes and I'm rather happy with them. I might get the rest of the album. Their guitar reminds me of old videogame midis, and it's nice and hard and heavy with very dark themes and lots of anger.  Good stuff!
> 
> - Kemrain the Avenged Se7enfold.




I have. Although right now, don't ask me what song I know of theirs....


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You're not the one that comment was aimed at.
> 
> You're cool. They're not!



Can we knock it off with the slight insults being thrown around?  You may not enjoy some of their tactics on the boards but those people are my friends and I really am not enjoying this.  On either side.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Can we knock it off with the slight insults being thrown around?  You may not enjoy some of their tactics on the boards but those people are my friends and I really am not enjoying this.  On either side.




If they leave me alone, I'll leave them alone. If they continue, I ignore them.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Nu-uh! We've been waiting _since the dawn of time!!!_



Not my fault you couldn't get a team sooner.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

*sighs*

Drinking is good.


----------



## Del

_*pours a glass of vodka and mixes in half orange juice*_

Who wants one?


----------



## Bront

Del said:
			
		

> _*pours a glass of vodka and mixes in half orange juice*_
> 
> Who wants one?



Needs Peach Schnaps.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Not my fault you couldn't get a team sooner.



 Not my fault Houston's been waiting longer for a World Series title.


----------



## Jdvn1

Del said:
			
		

> _*pours a glass of vodka and mixes in half orange juice*_
> 
> Who wants one?



 Needs more vodka.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Not my fault Houston's been waiting longer for a World Series title.



Years before you had a team don't count, so Chicago's been waiting longer, and sadly, even with 2 different teams.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Years before you had a team don't count, so Chicago's been waiting longer, and sadly, even with 2 different teams.



 Why do you decide what counts and what doesn't? I disagree!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Bront said:
			
		

> Needs Peach Schnaps.



 I need peppermint schnapps!  I'm drinking hot cocoa on the first chilly day of the year and it has no peppermint-y alcohol-y goodness!  *grumbles*


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I need peppermint schnapps!  I'm drinking hot cocoa on the first chilly day of the year and it has no peppermint-y alcohol-y goodness!  *grumbles*




I've only had a cup of hot tea earlier at lunch. It's nippy here too.


----------



## Ashwyn

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I need peppermint schnapps!  I'm drinking hot cocoa on the first chilly day of the year and it has no peppermint-y alcohol-y goodness!  *grumbles*


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I've only had a cup of hot tea earlier at lunch. It's nippy here too.



 I drink about a half gallon of hot tea every day.  It's my life-line.  Mmmm.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Ashwyn said:
			
		

>



 THANKS!!


----------



## Ashwyn

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> THANKS!!



Anything to help out.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I drink about a half gallon of hot tea every day.  It's my life-line.  Mmmm.




If I drank that much, and coffee too, it'd just make me use the restroom more often...  :\


----------



## Steve Jung

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I need peppermint schnapps!  I'm drinking hot cocoa on the first chilly day of the year and it has no peppermint-y alcohol-y goodness!  *grumbles*



I had hot cocoa with Kahlua last night. Mmm.


----------



## Jdvn1

Um, whose idea was it to get Queen_D drunk?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Why are you questioning the idea?  Sounds like one of the best ones I have heard in awhile.


----------



## Ashwyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Um, whose idea was it to get Queen_D drunk?



It was her idea, I swear!


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Why are you questioning the idea?  Sounds like one of the best ones I have heard in awhile.



 You just say that because alcohol burns easier.


----------



## Jdvn1

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> It was her idea, I swear!



 Bah! She asked for a drink, not to get drunk.

What if Piglet gets lost in there?


----------



## Ashwyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What if Piglet gets lost in there?



He wouldn't care?


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Why do you decide what counts and what doesn't? I disagree!



Says Stats Inc who tracks most years since last world series


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Um, whose idea was it to get Queen_D drunk?



Drink all you want, but just don't smoke in the forums.  Enworld.org is a non-smoking web site.  If your computer is smoking, please extinguish it immedately.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> Drink all you want, but just don't smoke in the forums.  Enworld.org is a non-smoking web site.  If your computer is smoking, please extinguish it immedately.




To me, drinking's cheaper than smoking. I don't drink very much or very often. So, it's the cheaper (and HEALTHIER) of the two options.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> To me, drinking's cheaper than smoking. I don't drink very much or very often. So, it's the cheaper (and HEALTHIER) of the two options.



 I'm in the same boat - I might have a drink once a month... usually a glass of Merlot or a frufie girly drink if we go out to eat (preferably something pink ).  Unlike a lot of people I hang out with, I actually enjoy the taste of alcohol (except beer - EEEWW) and so gain great enjoyment from the drink or so that I have every month.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Also - I just got syrup all over my keyboard!  Mmm. French toast.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Says Stats Inc who tracks most years since last world series



I didn't ask who decides what matters.


----------



## Jdvn1

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Also - I just got syrup all over my keyboard!  Mmm. French toast.



 ... You might not want to eat your keyboard, though.


----------



## Kemrain

Though no one asked, I'll share anyways. I'm the sharing type of person.

I don't drink at all. I hate the taste of alcohol. I can't understand why anyone _would_ like it. It's just so gross.
But it's a good thing that I don't like it, given that I'm so prone to addiction. I get and kick my on again off again caffeine habit about 20 times a year, and it's for financial reasons only. I don't want to think about what taking up drinking, or worse, smoking, would do to my bank account. Or my health, for that matter. I may be out of shape, but I'm generally pretty healthy.

- Kemrain the Addictable.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Though no one asked, I'll share anyways. I'm the sharing type of person.
> 
> I don't drink at all. I hate the taste of alcohol. I can't understand why anyone _would_ like it. It's just so gross.
> But it's a good thing that I don't like it, given that I'm so prone to addiction. I get and kick my on again off again caffeine habit about 20 times a year, and it's for financial reasons only. I don't want to think about what taking up drinking, or worse, smoking, would do to my bank account. Or my health, for that matter. I may be out of shape, but I'm generally pretty healthy.
> 
> - Kemrain the Shared.



Fixed to be more 7.

It's good that you don't like alcohol. If everyone were drunk all the time, then who would run the country? ... Wait, that's not necessariliy different from...


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Fixed to be more 7.
> 
> It's good that you don't like alcohol. If everyone were drunk all the time, then who would run the country? ... Wait, that's not necessariliy different from...



 I'm not gonna go there. _I agree_, but I'm not gonna go there.

- Kemrain the Gone.


----------



## Sniktch

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I finally ignored that one little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when he made that last little comment about trying for posting abuse on me...   I think that was why the mod came in and told people to chill.... I mean, c'mon! Virtual whacking with ball bats?!?! Yeesh! And I coulda unloaded one of these on him....




I would so love for you to try.    

Kemrain, you scare too easy, man.  I'm generally friendly, unless provoked.


----------



## Sniktch

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Can we knock it off with the slight insults being thrown around?  You may not enjoy some of their tactics on the boards but those people are my friends and I really am not enjoying this.  On either side.




My apologies to you, Lady_A.  I did not realize that I was causing you discomfort, and that I regret.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm not gonna go there. _I agree_, but I'm not gonna go there.
> 
> - Kemrain the Gone.



 Which bit, the first, the second, or both?


----------



## Kemrain

Sniktch said:
			
		

> My apologies to you, Lady_A.  I did not realize that I was causing you discomfort, and that I regret.



 That's basically what I left over, too. I figure that if I want to get hurt, I can go to Nothingland. The Hive is supposed to be safe, like a nice padded room.

- Kemrain the Emotionally Fragile.


----------



## Jdvn1

Sniktch said:
			
		

> I would so love for you to try.
> 
> Kemrain, you scare too easy, man.  I'm generally friendly, unless provoked.



Gendered pronoun ignored because of genericness.

I figured you were friendly, but I stuck around past the beatings too.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That's basically what I left over, too. I figure that if I want to get hurt, I can go to Nothingland. The Hive is supposed to be safe, like a nice padded room.
> 
> - Kemrain the Emotionally Fragile.



 It'd be great if everyone had a padded room to play around in.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Which bit, the first, the second, or both?



 The second. I go to the first all the time. I like the first. The first is my friend.

- Kemrain the Very Se7en.


----------



## Ashwyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> The second. I go to the first all the time. I like the first. The first is my friend.
> 
> - Kemrain the Very Se7en.



That's good to know.

- Ashwyn the First


----------



## Sniktch

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Gendered pronoun ignored because of genericness.
> 
> I figured you were friendly, but I stuck around past the beatings too.




Admit it, you liked the beatings.


----------



## Kemrain

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> That's good to know.
> 
> - Ashwyn the First



 I'll take it. I do like you Ashwyn. You're both adorable and unspeakably horrible at the same time. Like a plush Cthulhu.

- Kemrain the Mad Arab.


----------



## Ashwyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'll take it. I do like you Ashwyn. You're both adorable and unspeakably horrible at the same time. Like a plush Cthulhu.
> 
> - Kemrain the Mad Arab.



You ain't seen nothing yet.  

And i like you too.


----------



## Sniktch

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> You ain't seen nothing yet.
> 
> And i like you too.




I'd take his word for it.  I've seen Ashwyn in the PLUSH, and I was scarred.


----------



## Dungannon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That's basically what I left over, too. I figure that if I want to get hurt, I can go to Nothingland. The Hive is supposed to be safe, like a nice padded room.
> 
> - Kemrain the Emotionally Fragile.



Okay, I understand.

_*begins padding his hongsticks*_
  

Now lets get back to the usual frivolity & mindless drivel that made us famous.


----------



## Ashwyn

Sniktch said:
			
		

> I'd take his word for it.  I've seen Ashwyn in the PLUSH, and I was scarred.



Hey, I told you not to open the door.


----------



## Kemrain

Sniktch said:
			
		

> I'd take his word for it.  I've seen Ashwyn in the PLUSH, and I was scarred.



 You mean, you saw his stitching and everything? And you're not blind?! 

- Kemrain the Amazed.


----------



## Ashwyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You mean, you saw his stitching and everything? And you're not blind?!



Because I'm so brightly hot, right?


----------



## Steve Jung

I thought you got rid of your stitching, Ashwyn.


----------



## Ashwyn

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I thought you got rid of your stitching, Ashwyn.



I did, and now you see why. There's a lot of perverts out there like the Rat there.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Sniktch said:
			
		

> I'd take his word for it.  I've seen Ashwyn in the PLUSH, and I was scarred.



You got scarred? Man, I wouldn't want to see those burn marks.

<runs away to avoid being beaten with a stick>


----------



## Steve Jung

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I did, and now you see why. There's a lot of perverts out there like the Rat there.



Yeah, he's nothing at all like the others around here.


----------



## Bront

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Though no one asked, I'll share anyways. I'm the sharing type of person.
> 
> I don't drink at all. I hate the taste of alcohol. I can't understand why anyone _would_ like it. It's just so gross.
> But it's a good thing that I don't like it, given that I'm so prone to addiction. I get and kick my on again off again caffeine habit about 20 times a year, and it's for financial reasons only. I don't want to think about what taking up drinking, or worse, smoking, would do to my bank account. Or my health, for that matter. I may be out of shape, but I'm generally pretty healthy.
> 
> - Kemrain the Addictable.



Some alcoholic beverages are ok.  I like the occasional mixed drink, or a Mike's Hard lemonade, but Beer, some wine, and most straight drinks are pretty nasty.  If I have more than a single drink, it's a rare occasion, and even the single drink is less than once a month.

But I understand staying away, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I did, and now you see why. There's a lot of perverts out there like the Rat there.



I thought Perverts made the world go round?


----------



## Kemrain

Bront said:
			
		

> I thought Perverts made the world go round?



 Seven makes the world go 'round. And I'm just sayin' what he said.

- Kemrain the Deliciously Redundant.


----------



## Jdvn1

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Admit it, you liked the beatings.



I've had better.


----------



## Sniktch

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I've had better.




Please elaborate.


----------



## Jdvn1

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Please elaborate.



 Eric's Grandma won't let me.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Eric's Grandma won't let me.



 Is it a bad thing that my mind becomes filled with things I'm not allowed to say because of that sentance?

- Kemrain the Filthy.


----------



## Ashwyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Is it a bad thing that my mind becomes filled with things I'm not allowed to say because of that sentance?
> 
> - Kemrain the Filthy.



You and me both.


----------



## Kemrain

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> You and me both.



 But, that doesn't even answer the question!!

- Kemrain the 'Sploded Head.


----------



## Ashwyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> But, that doesn't even answer the question!!



Yes, it is bad, and you should be punished!


----------



## Kemrain

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Yes, it is bad, and you should be punished!



 Punished like, the Punisher punished, or punished like wicked naughty Zoot punished?

- Kemrain the Enquiring Mind.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Is it a bad thing that my mind becomes filled with things I'm not allowed to say because of that sentance?
> 
> - Kemrain the Filthy.



 Depends. How many of the things are related to yesterday's conversation about glass?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Depends. How many of the things are related to yesterday's conversation about glass?



 *Whistles innocently* I have no idea what you're talking about.. *cough*Yes*cough*

- Kemrain the Dirty, Filthy, Rotten...


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> *Whistles innocently* I have no idea what you're talking about.. *cough*Yes*cough*
> 
> - Kemrain the Dirty, Filthy, Rotten...



 All right, then, now it depends on your definition of "bad."



Y'know, how it depended on definition in that quote by a certain Bill.


----------



## Ashwyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Punished like, the Punisher punished, or punished like wicked naughty Zoot punished?
> 
> - Kemrain the Enquiring Mind.



Let me put it this way, you'd like it very much.


----------



## Kemrain

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Let me put it this way, you'd like it very much.



 Ah, I think I follow you.. Eye eye, wink wink, nudge nudge, say no more...

- Kemrain the Hoping Ashwyn isn't Just Hiding the Guns.


----------



## Ashwyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Ah, I think I follow you.. Eye eye, wink wink, nudge nudge, say no more...



Follow me follow me, that's good squire.


----------



## Sniktch

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Eric's Grandma won't let me.




Nah, Eric's Grandma has been upgraded to version 3.5, and as such, no longer has an Innuendo skill.  So you should be safe as long as you're not blatant.


----------



## Jdvn1

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Nah, Eric's Grandma has been upgraded to version 3.5, and as such, no longer has an Innuendo skill.  So you should be safe as long as you're not blatant.



 But she does have Sense Motive! Just because Innuendo is no longer a skill doesn't mean that you can't do it anymore.


----------



## Ashwyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> But she does have Sense Motive! Just because Innuendo is no longer a skill doesn't mean that you can't do it anymore.



Innuendo is illegal in some states, you know.


----------



## Kemrain

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Innuendo is illegal in some states, you know.



 And here I was going to say that was clever. Illegal indeed!

- Kemrain the Scofflaw.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Scofflaw.





Scofflaw is such a cool word! Do you know its etymology?


----------



## Ashwyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Scofflaw.



I want to be a scofflaw.


----------



## Jdvn1

In case you were curious:
http://www.yourdictionary.com/wotd/wotd.pl?word=scofflaw


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I'm in the same boat - I might have a drink once a month... usually a glass of Merlot or a frufie girly drink if we go out to eat (preferably something pink ).  Unlike a lot of people I hang out with, I actually enjoy the taste of alcohol (except beer - EEEWW) and so gain great enjoyment from the drink or so that I have every month.




Mostly, I'd have to drive home after a party so I have to watch how much I drink. That and I can't afford it.... And yes, beer IS nasty! The last drink I had was a frozen strawberry daquiri at the Def Leppard/Bryan Adams concert 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Though no one asked, I'll share anyways. I'm the sharing type of person.
> 
> I don't drink at all. I hate the taste of alcohol. I can't understand why anyone _would_ like it. It's just so gross.
> But it's a good thing that I don't like it, given that I'm so prone to addiction. I get and kick my on again off again caffeine habit about 20 times a year, and it's for financial reasons only. I don't want to think about what taking up drinking, or worse, smoking, would do to my bank account. Or my health, for that matter. I may be out of shape, but I'm generally pretty healthy.
> 
> - Kemrain the Addictable.




I have one friend who's just like you. He hates the taste of most alcoholic beverages. Which is good, since he can drive his wife home after she's had a few....

And another friend who hasn't touched a beer in I don't know how long.... he even refused a free beer at a friend's house at the 4th of July cookout. But then, one time he did tell me that he drank to excess at one time.... to kill the pain of quite a few emotional things....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> I thought Perverts made the world go round?




It's probably what makes it spin FASTER.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

*Liquor Warnings*

With all this talk of alcohol that's been going on..... here's a little joke....   



> Liquor Warning
> 
> Liquor manufacturers have accepted the Government's suggestion that the following warning labels be placed immediately on all varieties of alcohol containers:
> 
> WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may leave you wondering what happened to your clothes.
> 
> WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may make you think you are whispering when you are not.
> 
> WARNING: The consumption of alcohol is a major factor in dancing like an idiot.
> 
> WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may cause you to tell your friends over and over again that you love them.
> 
> WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may cause you to think you can sing.
> 
> WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may lead you to believe that ex-boyfriends are really dying for you to telephone them at four in the morning.
> 
> WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may make you think you can logically converse with members of the opposite sex without spitting.
> 
> WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may create the illusion that you are tougher, smarter, faster and better looking than most people.
> 
> WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may lead you to think people are laughing WITH you.
> 
> WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may cause pregnancy.
> 
> WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may be a major factor in getting your butt kicked.
> 
> WARNING: the crumsumpten of alcohol may Mack you tink you kan tpye reel gode.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Liquor Warning
> 
> Liquor manufacturers have accepted the Government's suggestion that the following warning labels be placed immediately on all varieties of alcohol containers:
> 
> WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may leave you wondering what happened to your clothes.



I had them laundered today, thank you very much.




			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may make you think you are whispering when you are not.



But I never whisper.   




			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> WARNING: The consumption of alcohol is a major factor in dancing like an idiot.



I don't even know how to dance, much less like an idiot.




			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may cause you to tell your friends over and over again that you love them.



I think they'd hightail at Warp 9 if those words came out of my mouth.




			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may cause you to think you can sing.



Don't need to be drunk to sing, I already know how. I wouldn't have made it into high school ensemble if I didn't.




			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may lead you to believe that ex-boyfriends are really dying for you to telephone them at four in the morning.



Um, I'm straight.




			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may make you think you can logically converse with members of the opposite sex without spitting.



If I am aroung members of the opposite *gender*, I never touch alcohol.




			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may create the illusion that you are tougher, smarter, faster and better looking than most people.



Yeah, right. If anything it just makes me feel like puking.




			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may lead you to think people are laughing WITH you.



Most of the time people are laughing AT me, so why would I think otherwise even when drinking?




			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may cause pregnancy.



Not if you're a guy, it is phyiologically impossible.




			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> WARNING: The consumption of alcohol may be a major factor in getting your butt kicked.



If a foot even came near my butt I'd snap it backwards.




			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> WARNING: the crumsumpten of alcohol may Mack you tink you kan tpye reel gode.



I can that someone's been at the bottle.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Fru said:
			
		

> I don't even know how to dance, much less like an idiot.




Me neither. 



			
				Fru said:
			
		

> I had them laundered today, thank you very much.




Find all your socks?   Those usually get lost more than anything....



			
				Fri said:
			
		

> Don't need to be drunk to sing, I already know how. I wouldn't have made it into high school ensemble if I didn't.




Can't sing. At least not well enough to sing in front of others. Unless being drowned out in church.   



			
				Fru said:
			
		

> I can that someone's been at the bottle.




 
I've seen worse when my friend's been on his pain meds.....


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Innuendo is illegal in some states, you know.



Isn't that that Hispanic band that was on I think ABC on Saturday Mornings in the '80s?


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It's probably what makes it spin FASTER.....



Cool, does that mean that time is going faster like in Superman?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I've seen worse when my friend's been on his pain meds.....



  Now, that really is bad!


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Now, that really is bad!



I've seen interesting main med induced issues.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> In case you were curious:
> http://www.yourdictionary.com/wotd/wotd.pl?word=scofflaw



 How lovely, it's from Massachusetts. Just like me. How appropriate.

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Jdvn1

I'm weird in that I like etymologies. "Scofflaw" has a weird one, which makes it cool to me. How many words have won contests?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm weird in that I like etymologies. "Scofflaw" has a weird one, which makes it cool to me. How many words have won contests?



 It's not wierd. They're pretty neat. Words are great. Language is such a wonderful thing. I should really go back to school and get an English degree or learn a foreign language.

- Kemrain the Monophone.


----------



## Kemrain

Speaking of being a Monophone, if you're interested in learning some Japanese, check this site out and download one of their games! They rock!

- Kemrain the Learning Katakana.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Now, that really is bad!




Yup.Sometimes can be funny as well...



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> I've seen interesting main med induced issues.




So have I. From the same person. Pain meds can really eff with someone's head.... :\


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> It's not wierd. They're pretty neat. Words are great. Language is such a wonderful thing. I should really go back to school and get an English degree or learn a foreign language.
> 
> - Kemrain the Monophone.



 I have a theory that the more difficult a language you speak (linguists call certain languages more difficult than others), the more of your brain you use, so the more intelligent you are.

I have no evidence to back it up, though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I have a theory that the more difficult a language you speak (linguists call certain languages more difficult than others), the more of your brain you use, so the more intelligent you are.
> 
> I have no evidence to back it up, though.



Really? Wow!


----------



## Jdvn1

Well, it'd lead to the conclusion that the people in certain countries are more intelligent than in other countries. There are stereotypes to this effect, but I don't think any of the stereotypes enforce the theory. Moreover, a stereotype means nothing.

Are the Koreans more intelligent than the Spaniards? I think the theory leads to some conclusions that just aren't true.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I have a theory that the more difficult a language you speak (linguists call certain languages more difficult than others), the more of your brain you use, so the more intelligent you are.
> 
> I have no evidence to back it up, though.



So, by using english, we're near the top?


----------



## Dungannon

I took two years of Spanish in high school.  I'd love to pick it up again and relearn it.


----------



## Aeson

I seem to have little time to post or read here these days. Have I missed anything?


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> I seem to have little time to post or read here these days. Have I missed anything?



Just the usuall nonsense.  Welcome back.


----------



## Steve Jung

Nothing beyond the standard drivel.


----------



## Bront

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Nothing beyond the standard drivel.



Why can't we ever seem to have non-standard drivel?  Or is that the standard drivel for us?


----------



## Steve Jung

Bront said:
			
		

> Why can't we ever seem to have non-standard drivel?  Or is that the standard drivel for us?



I think that's the usual drivel. Standard drivel is another thing completely.


----------



## Bront

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I think that's the usual drivel. Standard drivel is another thing completely.



Which is not to be confused with Regular drivel?  Is there a manual somewhere?


----------



## Steve Jung

Bront said:
			
		

> Which is not to be confused with Regular drivel?  Is there a manual somewhere?



Perhaps your implant is missing the FAQ module. The different types of drivel are defined in there. Standard, regular, usual, customary.


----------



## Dungannon

And on certain special occasions, we will have _unusual_ drivel.


----------



## Bront

Dungannon said:
			
		

> And on certain special occasions, we will have _unusual_ drivel.



What about the rare drivel?

I only remember that interesting drivel was not allowed.


----------



## Steve Jung

Dungannon said:
			
		

> And on certain special occasions, we will have _unusual_ drivel.



Ah, but the celestial bodies have not aligned yet. Soon, soon.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> So, by using english, we're near the top?



I'm not sure how to measure difficulty of languages (I've heard English is difficult from people who speak romantic languages, so I don't know how much that says) but I've heard the most difficult language is Mandarin.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dungannon said:
			
		

> And on certain special occasions, we will have _unusual_ drivel.



 Oh, yes. And watch out for those dangerous times when we have _peculiar_ drivel.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how to measure difficulty of languages (I've heard English is difficult from people who speak romantic languages, so I don't know how much that says) but I've heard the most difficult language is Mandarin.



Other than the oriental languages, English one one of the hardest due to the size of the vocabulary and large number of exceptions.


----------



## Aeson

Me talk english good. Them teachers says I do.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Me talk english good. Them teachers says I do.




I is edumacated.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Other than the oriental languages, English one one of the hardest due to the size of the vocabulary and large number of exceptions.



Except when...


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Except when...



Exactly 

On a side note - Yippie to new LCD monitors   (I finaly broke down and replaced my old monitor)


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> Exactly
> 
> On a side note - Yippie to new LCD monitors   (I finaly broke down and replaced my old monitor)





Cool.

Now the guys at work need to work on the refresh rate on the monitor there.... it flickers. I couldn't look at it for too long.


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Cool.
> 
> Now the guys at work need to work on the refresh rate on the monitor there.... it flickers. I couldn't look at it for too long.



LCDs are nice about that, no flicker.  Just need to make sure the Brightness is adjustes correctly.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> LCDs are nice about that, no flicker.  Just need to make sure the Brightness is adjustes correctly.





I'm just glad I don't have to use that monitor. Mine works just fine for a several year old, off-brand model.   Granted, it's a CRT monitor, not an LCD one. That may be the next one. I'd sure have more room on this poor, poor desk of mine....


----------



## Aeson

I want a LCD monitor. The Great Pumpkin forgot to bring it last night.


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'm just glad I don't have to use that monitor. Mine works just fine for a several year old, off-brand model.   Granted, it's a CRT monitor, not an LCD one. That may be the next one. I'd sure have more room on this poor, poor desk of mine....



Yeah, I'm impressed by how much better my desk looks with it now.  I can actualy type looking at the screen straight on now.


----------



## Bront

What, is everyone Dehivedrated?


----------



## Steve Jung

*Ding* We are experiencing a lull. *Ding* The Hive goes through these period from time to time. How have you been?


----------



## Bront

Good.  I think everyone else is hungover from Holloween.  How've you been Steve?


----------



## Steve Jung

Bront said:
			
		

> Good.  I think everyone else is hungover from Holloween.  How've you been Steve?



Not bad. No trick-or-treaters showed up at my place. Then again I didn't get home until 8 PM.  I started playing Civ II again. Damn addictive game.


----------



## Bront

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Not bad. No trick-or-treaters showed up at my place. Then again I didn't get home until 8 PM.  I started playing Civ II again. Damn addictive game.



I feel good that I don't own a copy of any Civ game anymore.  I may end up picking one up, but I have a bunch of other games to finish up with first.


----------



## Steve Jung

Bront said:
			
		

> I feel good that I don't own a copy of any Civ game anymore.  I may end up picking one up, but I have a bunch of other games to finish up with first.



I've heard mostly good things about Civ IV. What games are you playing now?


----------



## Bront

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I've heard mostly good things about Civ IV. What games are you playing now?



X-Men Legends, Baten Kaitos, Final Fantasy: Dawn of Souls, and Kingdom Hearts: Chain of memories.  Once I get it back, I'll probably play Metroid: Prime again with the Fusion Suit now that I have a GBA and a cable.


----------



## Steve Jung

Whoa. That's a lot of games on your plate. It's getting late, so I bid you goodnight.


----------



## Bront

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Whoa. That's a lot of games on your plate. It's getting late, so I bid you goodnight.



Yeah, I got the 2 Gamecube ones for a B-day present, and bought the GBA games for a trip I took to have something to do while I was traveling.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, I got the 2 Gamecube ones for a B-day present, and bought the GBA games for a trip I took to have something to do while I was traveling.



 Gamecube = win.

I'm a huge fan of SSBM and Eternal Darkness, and a few others.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Gamecube = win.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of SSBM and Eternal Darkness, and a few others.



Cool.

I'm pondering Paper Mario and Tales of Symphona as my next 2 games, but not sure.  Something fast paced is always nice on those systems as well.  X-men Legends 2 might be a choice, but I have no problem waiting for game prices to drop.

My cat, of all the paces she could sleep, has chosen my pants on the bed.  I realy don't understand her sometimes.


----------



## Aeson

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Not bad. No trick-or-treaters showed up at my place. Then again I didn't get home until 8 PM.  I started playing Civ II again. Damn addictive game.



We had 5 show up this year last year it was 10. At one time we had 50 or 60 come but that was a long time ago.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool.
> 
> I'm pondering Paper Mario and Tales of Symphona as my next 2 games, but not sure.  Something fast paced is always nice on those systems as well.  X-men Legends 2 might be a choice, but I have no problem waiting for game prices to drop.
> 
> My cat, of all the paces she could sleep, has chosen my pants on the bed.  I realy don't understand her sometimes.



Tales of Symphonia is an excellent game.

Let me put it this way--I don't own a Gamecube (I claim to be the best SSBM player that doesn't own one). But I _do_ own a memory card, a Wavebird, and Eternal Darkness. Why? Because Eternal Darkness is an excellent game that didn't sell very well, so I want to have an opportunity to play it anywhere (at any Gamecube, whereas everyone has SSBM). Hence, I don't need to buy anything else, really.

The next purchase I'd consider? Tales of Symphonia. It's just that essential.

Then again, ToS is a really fun multiplayer game (fun single player game, but multiplayer is always more fun), and I haven't played Paper Mario (although I do hear it's good). I just don't expect Paper Mario to be an essential.


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I started playing Civ II again. Damn addictive game.



Very addictive. And, I think, better than Civ III (and probably IV). I just didn't like what they did to the game when Civ III came out.

I still enjoy a game of Civ I every once in a while (and that I have CivNet makes it all the better).


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool.
> 
> I'm pondering Paper Mario and Tales of Symphona as my next 2 games, but not sure.  Something fast paced is always nice on those systems as well.  X-men Legends 2 might be a choice, but I have no problem waiting for game prices to drop.
> 
> My cat, of all the paces she could sleep, has chosen my pants on the bed.  I realy don't understand her sometimes.



 ToS is a fun real-time RPG--probably has the best real-time RPG battle system since the Seiken Densetsu series, and that is including Square Enix's SO:TtEoT.  The plot is extraordinarily predictable, though.  Oh well, at least there are two characters named for the brothers of the goddess Nike (Kratos and Zelos).


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> What, is everyone Dehivedrated?




Busy. 

Just spent 5 minutes fixing the horrid grammar in my friend Richard's bio for our con. I basically swiped the one somebody did for another con and fixed the grammar in it. Don't know who did it but he said he didn't do it....   

And work dragging me down. And having to run errands for my aunt.... she's pissed that Episode III isn't available on VHS. She's wanting to do physical harm to George Lucas for the stunt, as she's not able to finish her set of the movies and she doesn't want to switch over to DVD.....  :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> We had 5 show up this year last year it was 10. At one time we had 50 or 60 come but that was a long time ago.




You scared them away.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> My cat, of all the paces she could sleep, has chosen my pants on the bed.  I realy don't understand her sometimes.





Mine always pick what I'm working on and plop right down on it for a snooze. Or try to get on the clothes I'm gonna wear. Usually those times when I have to be around the friend who's allergic to cats.....  :\


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Tales of Symphonia is an excellent game.
> 
> Let me put it this way--I don't own a Gamecube (I claim to be the best SSBM player that doesn't own one). But I _do_ own a memory card, a Wavebird, and Eternal Darkness. Why? Because Eternal Darkness is an excellent game that didn't sell very well, so I want to have an opportunity to play it anywhere (at any Gamecube, whereas everyone has SSBM). Hence, I don't need to buy anything else, really.
> 
> The next purchase I'd consider? Tales of Symphonia. It's just that essential.
> 
> Then again, ToS is a really fun multiplayer game (fun single player game, but multiplayer is always more fun), and I haven't played Paper Mario (although I do hear it's good). I just don't expect Paper Mario to be an essential.





			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> ToS is a fun real-time RPG--probably has the best real-time RPG battle system since the Seiken Densetsu series, and that is including Square Enix's SO:TtEoT. The plot is extraordinarily predictable, though. Oh well, at least there are two characters named for the brothers of the goddess Nike (Kratos and Zelos).



Generaly, I am the only one who plays, so mutli-player tends to be out, but it's good to know.  And predictable plot doesn't make a game any less fun, it's how it plays, and it's good to hear it plays well.  Probably my next pickup.  That, or the Zelda Collection (Rare find, but it's out there)


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Mine always pick what I'm working on and plop right down on it for a snooze. Or try to get on the clothes I'm gonna wear. Usually those times when I have to be around the friend who's allergic to cats.....  :\



She loves my bed, or my office chair in the bedroom.  It's nice to have her in the room, so i don't mind when I sleep durring the day.  At night though, she likes to try to wake people up around 4-5 in the morning so she can go out, so that gets old fast.

And her sleep on clothing is only a recient thing she's picked up.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Well, it's a lot less fun if you only have one person, but you could probably get by playing just Lloyd.  The real trick is winning solo in the colisseum with Raine (the healer) .  Also, you may need to mess with the instructions to Raine's AI to keep her from wasting all her MP healing everyone to full against easy monsters.  What you can do is assign hotkeys for the spells you want the other characters to use, though it works better with a real player--have the cat help


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, it's a lot less fun if you only have one person, but you could probably get by playing just Lloyd.  The real trick is winning solo in the colisseum with Raine (the healer) .  Also, you may need to mess with the instructions to Raine's AI to keep her from wasting all her MP healing everyone to full against easy monsters.  What you can do is assign hotkeys for the spells you want the other characters to use, though it works better with a real player--have the cat help



She tries to help, though it's more her trying to get me to scratch her by rubbing my hands while I'm working the controller.  She has toyed with a controler once, so maybe...


----------



## Steve Jung

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Very addictive. And, I think, better than Civ III (and probably IV). I just didn't like what they did to the game when Civ III came out.
> 
> I still enjoy a game of Civ I every once in a while (and that I have CivNet makes it all the better).



Ironically I meant Civ III and mistyped.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> She tries to help, though it's more her trying to get me to scratch her by rubbing my hands while I'm working the controller.  She has toyed with a controler once, so maybe...



 Honestly, a cat could play Raine better than the AI (based on B. F. Skinner's experiments to get rats to hit buttons for food), though the AI does a pretty good job for the non-casters, at least as far as not being suicidal.  A cat might be able to do Genis too if you don't have the ability to speed-cast by tapping the button rapidly, but she might not use the right element of magic for the boss you're fighting .


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Must buy new games now...no money but must buy new games...


----------



## Steve Jung

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Must buy new games now...no money but must buy new games...



That's gonna be a hard thing to do. Make a Will save, please.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Critical failure!  Does that mean that I steal them?!?!


----------



## Steve Jung

Not sure. Gotta look that up in the books.


----------



## Bront

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> That's gonna be a hard thing to do. Make a Will save, please.



I thought it was a wealth check?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I thought it was a wealth check?



 Oh yeah, those Wealth Check / Purchase DC things are funny in d20 Modern.  I wish I had a 5% chance of purchasing something really awesome which causes no ill effects to me financially except penalties on my next roll in real life


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, those Wealth Check / Purchase DC things are funny in d20 Modern.  I wish I had a 5% chance of purchasing something really awesome which causes no ill effects to me financially except penalties on my next roll in real life



Welcome to abstract financing.


----------



## Steve Jung

Bront said:
			
		

> I thought it was a wealth check?



The Will save was to see if she' d try to buy a game without cash.


----------



## Bront

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> The Will save was to see if she' d try to buy a game without cash.



Ahh.  There are probably other ways of paying...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Ahh.  There are probably other ways of paying...



 Yup, flame-induced nudity is an ancient currency to which any man can relate.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, flame-induced nudity is an ancient currency to which any man can relate.



That often results in nudity induced flaming... which while similar, can be quite unique.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> That often results in nudity induced flaming... which while similar, can be quite unique.



 Is that where someone announces they are naked while typing to a message board and then everyone else in the thread starts making ad hominem attacks and saying "Put some pants on, dude!" ?...

And then the original poster says "What do you mean dude?  I'm a girl!"  and then everyone stops?


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Is that where someone announces they are naked while typing to a message board and then everyone else in the thread starts making ad hominem attacks and saying "Put some pants on, dude!" ?...
> 
> And then the original poster says "What do you mean dude?  I'm a girl!"  and then everyone stops?



That sounds about right.

There was a thread about that a few months back in fact.


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Ironically I meant Civ III and mistyped.



 Blasphemer! 

I've played a little bit of Civ III and didn't like that different nationalities had clearly different advantages. When I play games, I like starting on an even playing field.

Also, Settlers were easier in Civ II.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Honestly, a cat could play Raine better than the AI (based on B. F. Skinner's experiments to get rats to hit buttons for food), though the AI does a pretty good job for the non-casters, at least as far as not being suicidal.  A cat might be able to do Genis too if you don't have the ability to speed-cast by tapping the button rapidly, but she might not use the right element of magic for the boss you're fighting .



 Oh, it's not hard to get Raine not to use up all her MP, though. All the characters seems suicidal sometimes, even 1P.


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Must buy new games now...no money but must buy new games...



 Well, Bront apparently needs someone to help him out so why don't you visit him? 

He may have a no-fire rule, though.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You scared them away.



I did scare one girl many years ago. I was dressed up in a costume and stood by the front door. As she walked up I began to move toward her. She started to cry and ran for her mom who was laughing and had to get the candy for the girl. I hadn't worn a costume since. I did plan to wear it this year but could not find the thing.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> I did scare one girl many years ago. I was dressed up in a costume and stood by the front door. As she walked up I began to move toward her. She started to cry and ran for her mom who was laughing and had to get the candy for the girl. I hadn't worn a costume since. I did plan to wear it this year but could not find the thing.



 What in the world sort of costume did you have?!


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What in the world sort of costume did you have?!



It was a black and red robe. I don't even think I had a mask. 

I am a naturally scary looking man. I'm 6'1 and weigh over 300 lbs. I get two reactions from small children. Hysterical crying or laughs. Ironically I get very similar reactions from women


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, Bront apparently needs someone to help him out so why don't you visit him?
> 
> He may have a no-fire rule, though.



I think my GF has a no other naked women rule.


----------



## Jdvn1

Happy D&D Day!


----------



## demiurge1138

Happy D&D Day? I'm more excited about the whole Kill Your PCs Week! I mean, now it's sanctioned!

Demiurge in.


----------



## Bront

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Happy D&D Day? I'm more excited about the whole Kill Your PCs Week! I mean, now it's sanctioned!
> 
> Demiurge in.



I was voting for Kill your PCs month, though my FtF group hasn't met in weeks and might not meet this month either.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Bront said:
			
		

> I think my GF has a no other naked women rule.



Aw, but I like girlfriends....


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Aw, but I like girlfriends....



I don't think she does, nothing personal of course.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> It was a black and red robe. I don't even think I had a mask.
> 
> I am a naturally scary looking man. I'm 6'1 and weigh over 300 lbs. I get two reactions from small children. Hysterical crying or laughs. Ironically I get very similar reactions from women




 @ Aeson

 

Both my ex-bf and my friend Richard are 6'1". Weird. I'd be more afraid of Richard tho, due to his being a combat vet and all.... My ex-bf may have served in 'nam, but he wasn't in the middle of the fighting like Richard was....


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> @ Aeson
> 
> 
> 
> Both my ex-bf and my friend Richard are 6'1". Weird. I'd be more afraid of Richard tho, due to his being a combat vet and all.... My ex-bf may have served in 'nam, but he wasn't in the middle of the fighting like Richard was....




Your supposed to laugh with me not at me. 

How old is your ex? 

I just have a scary look about me I guess. 

I'll tell you a secret...... my name is Richard also.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> Your supposed to laugh with me not at me.
> 
> How old is your ex?
> 
> I just have a scary look about me I guess.
> 
> I'll tell you a secret...... my name is Richard also.



I'm 6'4" and 275 give or take 15 (Been a while since I checked).  The only time I had a child tell someone I was scary looking was when I worked at K-Mart about 10 years ago. (Literaly, I was at work in the Garden Center, and I heard the kid say to his mommy "Mommy, that's a scary man")


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Your supposed to laugh with me not at me.




And ruin all the fun?   



> How old is your ex?




Now, he's 59



> I just have a scary look about me I guess.




I guess so....  



> I'll tell you a secret...... my name is Richard also.




*screams* NOT ANOTHER ONE!!!! ARRGGGHHH!!! 

Note: that makes 6 guys named Richard that I know.....      

Another poster on this board (and one I've picked on quite a bit...  ), my friend Richard, a dealer, a con staffer, a customer......... and now you...... I hope all of you guys aren't together in the same room..... it'd be hard figuring out which one I'm referring to.....   

Maybe I'm glad my ex's name is Gordon..... that's easier to keep up with...


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Your pain amuses me.


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> *screams* NOT ANOTHER ONE!!!! ARRGGGHHH!!!
> 
> Note: that makes 6 guys named Richard that I know.....



I know over 20 Johns, and game with 2 Mikes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Over 2,600 posts and this thread is still alive and kickin', well kickin' anyway.


----------



## Jdvn1

2600 posts where?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> 2600 posts where?



My bad. I messed # of views with # of replies.


----------



## Jdvn1

Oh, okay! I was very confused there.

The Hive is eternal anyway.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My bad. I messed # of views with # of replies.



Don't scare me like that!


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> *screams* NOT ANOTHER ONE!!!! ARRGGGHHH!!!
> 
> Note: that makes 6 guys named Richard that I know.....
> 
> Another poster on this board (and one I've picked on quite a bit...  ), my friend Richard, a dealer, a con staffer, a customer......... and now you...... I hope all of you guys aren't together in the same room..... it'd be hard figuring out which one I'm referring to.....
> 
> Maybe I'm glad my ex's name is Gordon..... that's easier to keep up with...





I think Richard is almost as common a name as John.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think Richard is almost as common a name as John.



Yes, but you get Richard, Rich, and Dick out of it.  For John, you get the occasional Johnathon, but that's about it.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> Yes, but you get Richard, Rich, and Dick out of it.  For John, you get the occasional Johnathon, but that's about it.



PLEASE. NEVER use the name DICK when refering to me. I can not stand that name.

I often hear Jack being used for John. How about Johnny?


----------



## Steve Jung

Heeeere's Johnny.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> PLEASE. NEVER use the name DICK when refering to me. I can not stand that name.
> 
> I often hear Jack being used for John. How about Johnny?



Strangely, the only "Johnny" I know is my cousin's step son.  And don't know any Jacks, at least I can't think of any.  Just a lot of Johns.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

*peeks in*  Good morning, Hive!!  Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## Bront

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *peeks in*  Good morning, Hive!!  Hope you're all doing well.



Doing better.  It's a wonder what ibuprofen and a neoprene brace can do


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> I know over 20 Johns...





Are they all sitting in a row in the middle of a field?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> Yes, but you get Richard, Rich, and Dick out of it.  For John, you get the occasional Johnathon, but that's about it.





And all of them are usually called "Richard".... No shortening of their names that I know of.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> PLEASE. NEVER use the name DICK when refering to me. I can not stand that name.
> 
> I often hear Jack being used for John. How about Johnny?




I doubt there's any guy under about 50 that goes by the euphemism "Dick" anymore.... too many dirty connotations of that one....


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Are they all sitting in a row in the middle of a field?



At least I didn't pick them up off the street...


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And all of them are usually called "Richard".... No shortening of their names that I know of.



My family calls me Richie but everyone else calls me Richard. I have another Richard in my gaming group we call him Rich so there is no confusion. If every one I invited to play in this campaign showed up I would have 2 Richards, 2 Michaels and 3 Steves. Along with all the other players with nonsimilar names.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> At least I didn't pick them up off the street...



Were they using the john when you picked them up?


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> Were they using the john when you picked them up?



Of course not, don't be a d...  I'll be nice and not say it


----------



## Gez

Hello World!

[sblock]







			
				[url=http://www.nothingland.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19162]Myself[/url] at [url=http://www.nothingland.com/]Nothingland[/url] said:
			
		

> Here it works, there it doesn't.



Just testing stuff. Pay no attention. It's tagfu practice.[/sblock]


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> At least I didn't pick them up off the street...




Unless there's something about you we should know about.... and I'm sure your gf would like to as well......


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> My family calls me Richie but everyone else calls me Richard. I have another Richard in my gaming group we call him Rich so there is no confusion. If every one I invited to play in this campaign showed up I would have 2 Richards, 2 Michaels and 3 Steves. Along with all the other players with nonsimilar names.




If we have as many Richards as we're planning to have show up at our con in Feb, there'd be about 3-4 of them.... Richard Hatch, Richard the con worker, Richard, my friend who's an art guest there... (I'm sure I'm missing one..) and I'm gonna bug the one who posts on this board (a different one than you...) about showing up as well. Asked him last year but his budget was shot with no job and his son's b-day gift spending going over budget. You can come as well.   I'd told a friend of mine that if we have all those in one room, that I can call my friend by his last name as he was called when he was in the Navy.


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Unless there's something about you we should know about.... and I'm sure your gf would like to as well......



I don't know what you're talking about.    *Whistles innocently*


----------



## Lady_Acoma

*whistles a Seven song off key and off tune happily till falling over due to lack of sleep*

Moving sucks, can't be around much cause I only have a puter right now when I come home to my parents and I really don't want to do that a lot.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Enques Domino by Genesis in winamp.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> If we have as many Richards as we're planning to have show up at our con in Feb, there'd be about 3-4 of them.... Richard Hatch, Richard the con worker, Richard, my friend who's an art guest there... (I'm sure I'm missing one..) and I'm gonna bug the one who posts on this board (a different one than you...) about showing up as well. Asked him last year but his budget was shot with no job and his son's b-day gift spending going over budget. You can come as well.   I'd told a friend of mine that if we have all those in one room, that I can call my friend by his last name as he was called when he was in the Navy.



The other on the board you speak of would not be a Devine Being would it? Just curious.

I forgot the 2 Marks in the group also.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> The other on the board you speak of would not be a Devine Being would it? Just curious.




You could say that....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You could say that....



     :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> :\




What in the name of the Triad was that all about?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> What in the name of the Triad was that all about?



Utter confliction and confusion. I'm better now.

The Triad smiles. You can expect your package to arrive soon.


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *whistles a Seven song off key and off tune happily till falling over due to lack of sleep*
> 
> Moving sucks, can't be around much cause I only have a puter right now when I come home to my parents and I really don't want to do that a lot.



  Hope it gets better for you


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Utter confliction and confusion. I'm better now.
> 
> The Triad smiles. You can expect your package to arrive soon.




Quit hanging around with Illmater. He's the uncool one....


----------



## Jdvn1

I thought the Triad stuck together.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I thought the Triad stuck together.



Like PB&J or just the PB to the roof of your mouth.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I thought the Triad stuck together.





They do. Illmater just took all the pain and suffering when they all went out for beers on Friday and Saturday nights....

Hey, the Triad that drank together..... Well....um... you get the picture....


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> They do. Illmater just took all the pain and suffering when they all went out for beers on Friday and Saturday nights....
> 
> Hey, the Triad that drank together..... Well....um... you get the picture....



Should we be glad smell doesn't travel over the internet?


----------



## Kemrain

Good morning, Hive.

I'm working on a day off, which blows.

I've been gaming all week, which doesn't blow.  I've also been playin' the new(ish) Prince of Persia game, which is pretty awsome. Makes me yearn for Mobility and Spring Attack.

There are a lot of dumb people here today. Lots of jerks buying $1.25 coffee with $20's, making me not only give out one of every kind of bill but 3 of my precious quarters... Bastards.

So far, it's a pretty blah day. I have a 3 day weekend coming up, I _think_. Should be nice. Lots of yardwork, though, that'll blow.

We'll see where it takes me.

- Kemrain the So-So.


----------



## Aeson

The Hive has been Kemrain-less of late. Welcome back.


----------



## Kemrain

Thanks. I just can't get back into the swing of things. It's either too slow here or too fast all the time.

- Kemrain the Out of Pace.


----------



## Bront

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Thanks. I just can't get back into the swing of things. It's either too slow here or too fast all the time.
> 
> - Kemrain the Out of Pace.



Well, if we get more people here, even slow, things will pick up.  Just need to keep up when you can 

Welcome back though


----------



## Bront

*Blasts a fog horn*

Wake up!!!


----------



## Jdvn1

For me, I just haven't kept up with the conversation.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> For me, I just haven't kept up with the conversation.



There's not much been going on, because everyone seemed to split at the same time 

Oddly, for the same reasons, no conversation.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kind of a circular thing, there. Although, I've also been really, really busy. Most of my days involve Wake up-Go to place-Get home-Go to bed-Repeat.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Kind of a circular thing, there. Although, I've also been really, really busy. Most of my days involve Wake up-Go to place-Get home-Go to bed-Repeat.



Probably a good thing Chaos Effect has been slow then for you.  Still a shame though


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Having trouble sleeping again. Youd think after being awake for 19 1/2 hours, my body would be willing to shut down for the night.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Having trouble sleeping again. Youd think after being awake for 19 1/2 hours, my body would be willing to shut down for the night.



I've been working for almost that long, does that count?

A couple of suggestions, as a 3rd shift worker, as to how to sleep well.
1) Dark room (Very important for good sleep)
2) Background noise (Like a fan, something constant, but quiet)
3) Don't drink Caffine within 4 hours of going to bed
4) Be general consistant about when you get up and go to bed.  A consistant schedual will eventualy force your body's internal clock to allign itself, and you'll be general tired at the same time, and wake up at the same time, possibly eventualy before your alarm.
5) If you take a nap, don't do it for longer than 2 hours, but 1 hour is better.
6) If you can't sleep for an hour, get up and do something else for a bit and then try again, but give it an hour first.  Simply lay in bed, with your eyes closed, get comfortable, and relax.  It's too easy to lay in bed eyes open for an hour and then say "Oh, can't sleep"
7) Try to do something relaxing, and preferably somewhat brainless before bed.  Solitare on a computer, reading, stuff like that.
8) Never use the snooze for more than one time.  Too many times, and you'll learn to do it in your sleep, and never get up, and meanwhile, you're not getting much out of the 5-10 minutes you get extra from the snooze.

Most of those are personal things, but many do have hard science to back them up.  Hope they help


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I am realizing that I can't remember slepping, probably due to lack of REM sleep. If I had dreams, I'd know I had been sleeping. That is the worst. 

I did dream for about an hour or less a couple of  nights ago, but I had alot of trouble going back to sleep.

I leave my computer on consistently, so that covers the noise, and I wear a mask to get rid of any intruding light. 

It is disturbing that I can't remember sleeping.


----------



## Bront

Most people don't remember their dreams, and often don't realize they've slept other than waking up in a different position, disoriented, or even just with time being different.  (kind of like falling asleep in front of the TV, and waking up later to be confused about missing something or it being a different show).

I wouldn't worry about the dream part, that will take care of itself if you get enough sleep in time.  Just work on getting too sleep.


----------



## Rystil Arden

I can often remember my dreams, but the memory quickly fades if I don't write it down immediately except for a few dreams--they have strange plots that sometimes would make interesting adventure ideas if I would only write them down.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I can often remember my dreams, but the memory quickly fades if I don't write it down immediately except for a few dreams--they have strange plots that sometimes would make interesting adventure ideas if I would only write them down.



Yup, that's pretty much it.

Most of my truely vivid deams, strangely, come true.     Usually just snipits of things, though oddly, I remember one where I saw something in the dream, and thought to myself in the dream "Oh, wait, I saw this in a dream before.  I should think of something different.  No, that didn't work, dang it."  Oddly enough, it happened exactly like that 2 years later.

On a different note, should I make a 10,000 post thread when I hit that?  Looks like I'll be there in a week or two.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> *Blasts a fog horn*
> 
> Wake up!!!




I got up about 45 mins after that time. (4:52AM) Had to work. Was up for 20 hours on Sat between work and a gaming con. Crashed about 7:30PM Sun nite after dozing off during the 4th quarter of the Panthers game....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> There's not much been going on, because everyone seemed to split at the same time
> 
> Oddly, for the same reasons, no conversation.




I was gonna log on but about the same time I did, the laptop decided that an update I'd gotten required a reboot and then went and did something else. I was at a gaming con and the hotel had free wireless throughout the con space!   W00T!!


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Probably a good thing Chaos Effect has been slow then for you.  Still a shame though



Yeah, I know! I hope Mega's okay.


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I was gonna log on but about the same time I did, the laptop decided that an update I'd gotten required a reboot and then went and did something else. I was at a gaming con and the hotel had free wireless throughout the con space!   W00T!!



Sure... I was gonna, I almost, I forgot, I thought about... Bah, less excuses, more posting 

But welcome back


----------



## Kemrain

Slow day today. Didn't have much of a weekend. Not terribly happy today. Oh well.

I've nearly beat Prince of Persia Warrior Within, with the alternate ending no less. That's gotta be worth something.

Been outlining more stories, so I guess that's a good thing, too. They're not EN World material (they'd make Eric's Granny blush, then gawk, then stare, then probably froth at the mouth) but they're mine.  Hopefully we'll have more Game this week, because we had none overthe weekend.

I'm rambling. I'll stop.

- Kemrain the Bored Out of Hir Gourd.


----------



## Bront

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Slow day today. Didn't have much of a weekend. Not terribly happy today. Oh well.
> 
> I've nearly beat Prince of Persia Warrior Within, with the alternate ending no less. That's gotta be worth something.
> 
> Been outlining more stories, so I guess that's a good thing, too. They're not EN World material (they'd make Eric's Granny blush, then gawk, then stare, then probably froth at the mouth) but they're mine.  Hopefully we'll have more Game this week, because we had none overthe weekend.
> 
> I'm rambling. I'll stop.
> 
> - Kemrain the Bored Out of Hir Gourd.



Yeah, my weekend has been boring.  Gaming group fell appart at the last minute, GF is out of town, VCR broke last night.

I guess the only saving grace is I finaly got to flip through M&M 2.0 and create my Living Supers characters.  Just been tweeking them.

Anti-Granny stories?  Those are always fun.  Do you post them anywhere?


----------



## Kemrain

I do, but their deviancy and strangeness prohibits me from publically giving them out.

If you're interested in knowing more about them, drop me an email. My address is in my profile.

- Kemrain the Reachable.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I do, but their deviancy and strangeness prohibits me from publically giving them out.
> 
> If you're interested in knowing more about them, drop me an email. My address is in my profile.
> 
> - Kemrain the Reachable.





Pr0n alert!!!!


----------



## Bront

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I do, but their deviancy and strangeness prohibits me from publically giving them out.
> 
> If you're interested in knowing more about them, drop me an email. My address is in my profile.
> 
> - Kemrain the Reachable.



Undestandable.  Nothing wrong with being a bit more discrete about that kind of thing


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness is 1 away from 11k!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Thankfully I am sleeping and feeling refreshed more lately! Shew!


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thankfully I am sleeping and feeling refreshed more lately! Shew!



Great 

Sleep can help with a lot of things, including memory loss and depression.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Sleep can help with a lot of things, including memory loss and depression.



Well, memory loss was never really a big thing for me. I did have a small patch of depression though. Thankfully I've muddled through it.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, memory loss was never really a big thing for me. I did have a small patch of depression though. Thankfully I've muddled through it.



Forgetfullness, absentmindfullness, symptoms of forgetfullness.  And yes, I remember the depression post, hopefully more sleep will help you keep it away


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Forgetfullness, absentmindfullness, symptoms of forgetfullness.  And yes, I remember the depression post, hopefully more sleep will help you keep it away



 All of these things and more happen to me when I don't take my medication.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Hey how has the hive been doing while I have been gone?  Well I hope...I am just stopping in for a hello to let you know I am still alive, but don't have my own internet connection at my new place yet.  BUT!  I just got a new job today so I should hopefully be making enough to pay for it soon.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thankfully I am sleeping and feeling refreshed more lately! Shew!





Good.

*puts away ball bat*

*whistles innocently*


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Hey how has the hive been doing while I have been gone?  Well I hope...I am just stopping in for a hello to let you know I am still alive, but don't have my own internet connection at my new place yet.  BUT!  I just got a new job today so I should hopefully be making enough to pay for it soon.





That's good. Now to get 'net access.... High priority right along with cable TV.


----------



## Del

w00t!

Bandit Dawn is in the bag! A very good day. I'm sure others can empathize with the elation of getting a long project done.


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Hey how has the hive been doing while I have been gone?  Well I hope...I am just stopping in for a hello to let you know I am still alive, but don't have my own internet connection at my new place yet.  BUT!  I just got a new job today so I should hopefully be making enough to pay for it soon.



Yeah!

Good to hear things are going well


----------



## Steve Jung

Congrats on the new job Lady_Acoma.


----------



## Bront

Ok, for all you striving to be in management or IT, a good problem analisys report should not contain the phrase "I'm not sure" as the answer.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, for all you striving to be in management or IT, a good problem analisys report should not contain the phrase "I'm not sure" as the answer.



Is this from personal experience?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Hey how has the hive been doing while I have been gone?  Well I hope...I am just stopping in for a hello to let you know I am still alive, but don't have my own internet connection at my new place yet.  BUT!  I just got a new job today so I should hopefully be making enough to pay for it soon.



Good to hear from you again Lady A! Grats on the job and good luck on the new crib.


----------



## Jdvn1

What, is she pregnant?!

Ooh, _that_ crib... right...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What, is she pregnant?!
> 
> Ooh, _that_ crib... right...



You're bad.


----------



## Jdvn1

You haven't heard that playing with fire can get you pregnant?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You haven't heard that playing with fire can get you pregnant?



Only in Rhysia.


----------



## Jdvn1

Is Lady_A not from there?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Is Lady_A not from there?



Um, no. That is a different plane.


----------



## Jdvn1

Well, Lady_A isn't from _this_ plane, is she?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, Lady_A isn't from _this_ plane, is she?



Um, well she does look human.

Then again, so do I.


----------



## Jdvn1

Looks can be deceiving.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Looks can be deceiving.



Obviously.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Looks can be deceiving.





Quite. She's gotta be at least part fire genasi.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What, is she pregnant?!
> 
> Ooh, _that_ crib... right...




Now we know why you've been gone for awhile too.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Quite. She's gotta be at least part fire genasi.



Agreed.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Now we know why you've been gone for awhile too.....



ROFL!!!!!

OMG!

Oh, oh, ouch.....

Oh my sides.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What, is she pregnant?!
> 
> Ooh, _that_ crib... right...



Is that how she got the job? I keed I keed.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> ROFL!!!!!
> 
> OMG!
> 
> Oh, oh, ouch.....
> 
> Oh my sides.



I guess its a good thing you were not drinking anything at the time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I guess its a good thing you were not drinking anything at the time.



A VERY good thing!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Is that how she got the job? I keed I keed.




At least it isn't like a girl at work who I told that working didn't apply to her "laying down job"....


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Now we know why you've been gone for awhile too.....



Gosh, Darth, what ever would that be? 

Don't you make fun of Lady_A's and my internet-love-child.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Gosh, Darth, what ever would that be?
> 
> Don't you make fun of Lady_A's and my internet-love-child.



  Internet Love Child?!


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> Is this from personal experience?



I saw someone do it today, but not me personaly.  It was.... entertaining.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Internet Love Child?!



It was dark and we were drunk.

... At least, I _thought_ that was Lady_A...


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It was dark and we were drunk.
> 
> ... At least, I _thought_ that was Lady_A...



And someone thought ports in the front of the computer were good ideas...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It was dark and we were drunk.
> 
> ... At least, I _thought_ that was Lady_A...



Next time turn on a light. You'd be surprised as to what can happen in the dark.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It was dark and we were drunk.
> 
> ... At least, I _thought_ that was Lady_A...





At least until it started baaa-ing.....   

Then you knew for sure it wasn't her.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Gosh, Darth, what ever would that be?
> 
> Don't you make fun of Lady_A's and my internet-love-child.




"Secret Lovers/that's what you are"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> At least until it started baaa-ing.....
> 
> Then you knew for sure it wasn't her.



Someone has been listening to Weird Al's Dirty Deeds Done With Sheep.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> "Secret Lovers/that's what you are"



Not to those that frequent the hivemind though.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Someone has been listening to Weird Al's Dirty Deeds Done With Sheep.



That's not Weird Al's.  You probably got it from a file sharing place, where they lable a lot of parodys as done by Weird Al.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> And someone thought ports in the front of the computer were good ideas...



 Hey, that's one way to get connected.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> At least until it started baaa-ing.....
> 
> Then you knew for sure it wasn't her.



 Can you say that with certainty?


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, that's one way to get connected.



It's a USB port (Universal Serial Bus) not a UPB port (Universal Porn Bus)


----------



## Jdvn1

You know Lady_A would be the Firewire sort of person.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> That's not Weird Al's.  You probably got it from a file sharing place, where they lable a lot of parodys as done by Weird Al.




They do.

Richard told me that it was from Dr. Demento.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Can you say that with certainty?




I ain't gonna get into trouble if she doesn't like you thinking she's a sheep.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> It's a USB port (Universal Serial Bus) not a UPB port (Universal Porn Bus)





Depends on the comp you're using....JDVN's is a different type of comp than ours', with porn buses and all....


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Depends on the comp you're using....JDVN's is a different type of comp than ours', with porn buses and all....



 Is that really so bad?


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I ain't gonna get into trouble if she doesn't like you thinking she's a sheep.....



 Well, I don't think I can get into more trouble...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> It's a USB port (Universal Serial Bus) not a UPB port (Universal Porn Bus)



I accidentally took a UPB to Mexico once.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, I don't think I can get into more trouble...



Yeah, well I'd be careful. Just make sure the ARA keeps off your track.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I accidentally took a UPB to Mexico once.



 From what I hear, there are more coming _from_ Mexico.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> From what I hear, there are more coming _from_ Mexico.



Really?!    I thought those were medical vehicles, ground artillery and anti-aircraft guns.


----------



## Jdvn1

If Mexico had all of that in there, dont' you think their army would be a little better?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> If Mexico had all of that in there, dont' you think their army would be a little better?



An army needs soldiers to execute commands, without soldiers, nobody would be going anywhere.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I accidentally took a UPB to Mexico once.



Mexican Red Light District? Eww...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I accidentally took a UPB to Mexico once.





Just don't go for the water afterwards.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Really?!    I thought those were medical vehicles, ground artillery and anti-aircraft guns.





Are you sure you didn't take that left turn at Albequerque and end up in Iraq?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> Mexican Red Light District? Eww...





Where even the crabs have crabs....


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Just don't go for the water afterwards.



I think someone forgot to tell a British friend of mine not to drink the water. I would have but I didn't even know he was going to Mexico until he got back to Atlanta.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think someone forgot to tell a British friend of mine not to drink the water. I would have but I didn't even know he was going to Mexico until he got back to Atlanta.



It's like that in many countries, native bacteria and such.  It's just hightened in Mexico.


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Where even the crabs have crabs....



Guy 1: What did she say her name was?

Guy 2: Montezuma


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Mexican Red Light District? Eww...



It was one of those Girls Gone Wild Buses.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Just don't go for the water afterwards.



Duly noted.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Are you sure you didn't take that left turn at Albequerque and end up in Iraq?



HEY!!!   











 

My grandparents live in Albuquerque.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It was one of those Girls Gone Wild Buses.  :\



That's potentialy a different story.

As long as it's not Girls Gone Wild, Green Bay.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> An army needs soldiers to execute commands, without soldiers, nobody would be going anywhere.



 I guess they don't have much of those either.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I guess they don't have much of those either.



No Mexican Air force either?


----------



## Knight Otu

That's... Unorthodox...




Well, it's the Hive, so the unorthodox is actually a tradition.


----------



## Bront

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> That's... Unorthodox...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's the Hive, so the unorthodox is actually a tradition.



Unothodox Hive... that a new The LE games supliment?


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> That's... Unorthodox...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's the Hive, so the unorthodox is actually a tradition.



 ... Does that make us Lawful or Chaotic?


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Does that make us Lawful or Chaotic?



Chaotic Lawful.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Chaotic Lawful.



 Thanks for clearing that up Mr. Union.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Thanks for clearing that up Mr. Union.



I wonder if I should write up a PrC by that title, and see how many people get it.


----------



## Jdvn1

By the title "Mr. Union"? That's be a silly name. 

Actually, Knight of the Union could be an interesting name for a PrC. What would it do?


----------



## Knight Otu

Unite?  [not to be misread as untie]

Haven't given it much thought, honestly. If you want to take a stab at it, though...?


----------



## Jdvn1

Can I make it a one level PrC? 

I suppose I could try it, but I need a cohesive idea for it. Maybe a Lawful Paladin-type PrC? Maybe his intent is to stop wars? Maybe it's to bring all nations/religions into his own? I don't know.


----------



## megamania

Automatic feat-  Leadership


----------



## megamania

mafia ties also?


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> mafia ties also?



 Is this an Italian PrC? What's the idea here?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil passed Hyp for the #2 top poster on the boards!

He's still nowhere close to Cro, but that's quite an accomplishment.

I recently passed Darkness for #14, and even if Bront passes me up before I increase again, I don't think I'll be out of the top 15 for a long time.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> That's potentialy a different story.
> 
> As long as it's not Girls Gone Wild, Green Bay.



Girls in Parkas are HOT!.


----------



## Aeson

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Chaotic Lawful.



I'm Chaotic Lawful.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm Chaotic Lawful.



 Somehow, that doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> HEY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grandparents live in Albuquerque.




I love all those old Bugs Bunny cartoons where he mentions of taking that wrong turn at Albuquerque....


And Weird Al made a super-LONG song about it too....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Girls in Parkas are HOT!.





Yeah they would be.... unless the temp's at subzero.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Rystil passed Hyp for the #2 top poster on the boards!
> 
> He's still nowhere close to Cro, but that's quite an accomplishment.
> 
> I recently passed Darkness for #14, and even if Bront passes me up before I increase again, I don't think I'll be out of the top 15 for a long time.





I'm at the top of page 3.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yeah they would be.... unless the temp's at subzero.....



Well it is Green Bay.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Rystil passed Hyp for the #2 top poster on the boards!
> 
> He's still nowhere close to Cro, but that's quite an accomplishment.
> 
> I recently passed Darkness for #14, and even if Bront passes me up before I increase again, I don't think I'll be out of the top 15 for a long time.



 Bwahahaha! (I think)


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Well it is Green Bay.




Which I avoid as it's too cold for my North Carolina blood.....


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'm at the top of page 3.



 Congrats!  I remember those days...


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bwahahaha! (I think)



 It was kind of a congratulatory post.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Which I avoid as it's too cold for my North Carolina blood.....



I would like to go north. I'm from Georgia but I like the snow and cold weather.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Rystil passed Hyp for the #2 top poster on the boards!
> 
> He's still nowhere close to Cro, but that's quite an accomplishment.
> 
> I recently passed Darkness for #14, and even if Bront passes me up before I increase again, I don't think I'll be out of the top 15 for a long time.



Bah, you're in this posting thing for all the wrong reasons.  It's not the rank.

It's the money 

Haven't you tried the Pay by Post section?


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Bah, you're in this posting thing for all the wrong reasons.  It's not the rank.
> 
> It's the money
> 
> Haven't you tried the Pay by Post section?



 I don't do it for the rank per se, I just find it interesting. Now, especially, more interesting than post count.


----------



## Aeson

I'm catching up to Torm in the rankings.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Well it is Green Bay.



What, are you _packin_?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Girls in Parkas are HOT!.



I agree completely. Of course, if they weren't wearing one, I'd parka all over her!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What, are you _packin_?



You don't really want to know.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You don't really want to know.



Maybe I do, maybe I do.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I agree with vompletely. Of course, if they weren't wearing one, I'd parka all over her!



Sorry this is a pun zone. I'm afraid I'll have to give you a ticket.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Maybe I do, maybe I do.



I'm not packing. I'm staying right here for the holiday.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sorry this is a pun zone. I'm afraid I'll have to give you a ticket.



I afraid you'll just have to write me up officer. I just had one too many funs at Rosie's.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not packing. I'm staying right here for the holiday.



Well, if you put it that way. I'll be in The Swamp all day. Sorry, Frank your not invited. Margaret on the other hand, is.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, if you put it that way. I'll be in The Swamp all day. Sorry, Frank your not invited. Margaret on the other hand, is.



Are you watching MASH again?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Are you watching MASH again?



Well, what do you know, you hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, what do you know, you hit the nail on the head.



Should I be upset you called me Frank. I don't like Frank Burns. I would rather have been BJ or even Winchester. Heck I'd take Klinger over Frank.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Should I be upset you called me Frank. I don't like Frank Burns. I would rather have been BJ or even Winchester. Heck I'd take Klinger over Frank.



Okay, than you don't have to Frank with me.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Okay, than you don't have to Frank with me.



I'll be Aeson with you. I stab you in the back and take your stuff and blame it on the other party members.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'll be Aeson with you. I stab you in the back and take your stuff and blame it on the other party members.



Well, you failed to hit me, cause I am still alive.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, you failed to hit me, cause I am still alive.



I didn't say I killed you.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Are you watching MASH again?



 We all should watch MASH!


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> We all should watch MASH!



Yes they should. I wish there was a MASH like comedy on these days. Except My Name IS Earl all other comedies are not so comedic.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> We all should watch MASH!



The Monster Mash?  That was last month.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yes they should. I wish there was a MASH like comedy on these days. Except My Name IS Earl all other comedies are not so comedic.



 Alan Alda in MASH is how I still think of him. Whenever I see recent pictures of him (like on his book, which I really want), it surprises me.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Alan Alda in MASH is how I still think of him. Whenever I see recent pictures of him (like on his book, which I really want), it surprises me.



I love the man but I think he could play a Lich without much help from a makeup artist.


----------



## Jdvn1

Is that a good thing or a bad thing?

Maybe we can get him for D&D III....


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Is that a good thing or a bad thing?
> 
> Maybe we can get him for D&D III....



D&D III - The search for Spock a director ?


----------



## Jdvn1

D&D III: We Can Only Get Better.


----------



## Aeson

D&D III: At least we're not Matrix III


----------



## Angel Tarragon

D&D III: A Lost Hope


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> D&D III: A Lost Hope



That may not be true. I think they're closer to getting it right. The second one wasn't so bad. I think they need to drop Bruce Payne. Bring Ridley,Marina and Norda back. Along with better writing and direction I think the movie could work. If I were to form the party from the two movies I would take Ridley, Marina, Norda, Lux and Dorian. I'm not sure who the director would be but I am so tired of Peter Jackson.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> That may not be true. I think they're closer to getting it right. The second one wasn't so bad. I think they need to drop Bruce Payne. Bring Ridley,Marina and Norda back. Along with better writing and direction I think the movie could work. If I were to form the party from the two movies I would take Ridley, Marina, Norda, Lux and Dorian. I'm not sure who the director would be but I am so tired of Peter Jackson.



My only problem with the second one (so far, haven't been able to sit through all of it yet, not a lot of time) is the lack of non-human races in the party/villiage (Oooh, one elf out of how many people?) and the odd use of makup for some of the characters (What's the green lines on that guys head for?)


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I would like to go north. I'm from Georgia but I like the snow and cold weather.





I like snow and cold weather. Just not -30 cold weather!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm catching up to Torm in the rankings.




ooooooo.........

I passed him long ago.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> D&D III - The search for Spock a director ?





Looking for Spock would be easier.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> D&D III: We Can Only Get Better.





As written by Howard Jones?


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Looking for Spock would be easier.



in D&D?  Wow.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> in D&D?  Wow.



 All it takes is Spelljamming!


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> All it takes is Spelljamming!



Been there, done that.  Fire Bad!


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Been there, done that.  Fire Bad!



 Details?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Been there, done that.  Fire Bad!



Fire good!


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Fire good!



 ... Where _is_ Lady_A?


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Details?



Ask Rystil


			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Fire good!



Not in the Phlagiston


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Ask Rystil



Do I really want to?


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Where _is_ Lady_A?



She moved no internet access, and may have a job.


----------



## Jdvn1

Oh, that's potentially good for her.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, that's potentially good for her.



I'm hoping it is.

However, she is not someone to bring on a spelljammer ship.


----------



## Jdvn1

Hm, I'm in kind of a conundrum.

Anton, a LN Ranger in one of my LEW games, is told about an innkeeper's daughter, who has been taken by a dragon. He's second level. Dragons scare him. Moreover, the daughter is likely already dead. Why would he want to go after the daughter or even her corpse?

He follows Halina, who is a god of fertility and birth and crops and such. The girl serves as food for the dragon. That crop has been used.

I really wanna go, "Oh, hope your luck turns up," and leave, but I don't want to come off as a jerk either.


----------



## Bront

I think the 'I'm sorry for your loss' comes off well, because I think he would be sorry for the Father loosing her daugher, even if it was in the circle of life.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Well, he said it was a little dragon


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, he said it was a little dragon



Gotta dream boy
Gotta song
Paint your dragon
And come along


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Ask Rystil
> Not in the Phlagiston



Thats true!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, he said it was a little dragon



Hatchling?


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hatchling?



we can hope....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> we can hope....



Here is hopping. Er, wait, hoping.


----------



## Bront

I realy should run a musical western D&D game called Paint your dragon...


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> I think the 'I'm sorry for your loss' comes off well, because I think he would be sorry for the Father loosing her daugher, even if it was in the circle of life.



 Oh, he's definitely sorry that the Father lost his daughter. He's not sorry the dragon got his meal. I just worry that the "I'm sorry for your loss" and not doing anything to help is too insensitive, but maybe not.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, he said it was a little dragon



Little what? Dragon, yes. Any smart PC knows his own mortality, especially at lower levels. "Dragon" is not something a lot of characters take lightly. 

Building on that, why risk my neck for an already-dead daughter? At least, I can't fathom a reason why the dragon would have delayed eating her. Moreover, the dragon has full right to eat this girl-crop. Especially after she's dead.

The only reason to have the corpse is to confirm the death, which I already don't doubt. After the death would be confirmed, the dragon would go back to his feast. But why would I do this? If I had incentive up front, I might go to the dragon to say, "Excuse me, I'd like to confirm the death of the girl you took. Is that her head there? Thank you. Could I show it to her father real quick? I'll bring it back--you can tag along if you like. I just want to show the father that she's really dead."

And why would I want to kill this dragon? He was just hungry, as all hunters are. I don't particularly want to try dragon meat.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> I realy should run a musical western D&D game called Paint your dragon...



If you do you can count me in as a player.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> If you do you can count me in as a player.



Can you sing?


----------



## Jdvn1

His Bard can.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Can you sing?



As a matter of fact I did make Ensemble cut in high school.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> As a matter of fact I did make Ensemble cut in high school.



Do you look like Lee Marvin or Clint Eastwood?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

What do you think?


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What do you think?



Maybe Lee...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Maybe Lee...



Okay......


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Little what? Dragon, yes. Any smart PC knows his own mortality, especially at lower levels. "Dragon" is not something a lot of characters take lightly.




Yeah. Tell that to my ranger who had a fear of lightning bolts from the blue that killed him in 2 *ZOTS*.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yeah. Tell that to my ranger who had a fear of lightning bolts from the blue that killed him in 2 *ZOTS*.....



Blue dragon or natural lightning?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Blue dragon or natural lightning?





Blue dragon.


----------



## Knight Otu

Dragons seem to be en vogue at the moment. I wonder if my players in Slaves of the Dragon have pieced together what Eskaron is (not that I would confirm any guess here). I suspect at least some have, but no one has said so yet.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Blue dragon.



Ouch. Even a wyrmling stands a better chance at surving an assault from a party of 4 3rd level PCs. If it has a con of 17 and the Maximize Breath Metabreath feat, that is trouble for sure!


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> ooooooo.........
> 
> I passed him long ago.



I passes him the other day. He has now passed me. I should have posted some yesterday.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> My only problem with the second one (so far, haven't been able to sit through all of it yet, not a lot of time) is the lack of non-human races in the party/villiage (Oooh, one elf out of how many people?) and the odd use of makup for some of the characters (What's the green lines on that guys head for?)



I agree but it might be tough to make halflings. LOTR didn't even get it right all the time.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I like snow and cold weather. Just not -30 cold weather!



When do you get your first good snow in NC? We almost never get a good snow around my house.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> I agree but it might be tough to make halflings. LOTR didn't even get it right all the time.



I want Gnomes!

Or at least a half-orc.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I passes him the other day. He has now passed me. I should have posted some yesterday.



Who passed who know?


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Who passed who know?



I just passed Jester and am #17 behind Darkness and Morris.  Apparently today (By 12 posts before this one)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> I just passed Jester and am #17 behind Darkness and Morris.  Apparently today (By 12 posts before this one)



Ah. I have a good feeling that I will hit the 10k mark around New Years give or take 3 or 4 days.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ah. I have a good feeling that I will hit the 10k mark around New Years give or take 3 or 4 days.



Sweet.  It's a shame 5th level sucks.  No feats, no atributes, most classes don't get a BAB, no saves, if it weren't for 3rd level spells, no one would realy like 5th level.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> I want Gnomes!
> 
> Or at least a half-orc.



That would be cool. But it looked like they had a half or full Orc. Just not in the party.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> Sweet.  It's a shame 5th level sucks.  No feats, no atributes, most classes don't get a BAB, no saves, if it weren't for 3rd level spells, no one would realy like 5th level.



Fireball.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> Fireball.



That's a 3rd level spell, therefore was already covered


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Fireball.





			
				Bront said:
			
		

> That's a 3rd level spell, therefore was already covered



Empowered Fireball.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Sweet.  It's a shame 5th level sucks.  No feats, no atributes, most classes don't get a BAB, no saves, if it weren't for 3rd level spells, no one would realy like 5th level.



At 3rd level I took Energy Substitution (Electricity) So that certainly helps my offensive capabilities.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> That's a 3rd level spell, therefore was already covered



Well that's the stereotypical 3rd level spell.


----------



## Knight Otu

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Empowered Fireball.



Which isn't usually available to 5th level characters.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Which isn't usually available to 5th level characters.



Whoops!

Quickened Fireball.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whoops!
> 
> Quickened Fireball.



Nice try


----------



## Aeson

Silent, still, extended and empowered fireball.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I passes him the other day. He has now passed me. I should have posted some yesterday.





Yup. He tried to catch up to me at that time but finally couldn't.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> When do you get your first good snow in NC? We almost never get a good snow around my house.




Sometime in January. January and February are our big "snow months" where we get the most snow. Sometimes we get some in March and rarely in April. But usually after Feb, we're usually "out of the woods".

And I've seen Georgia get snow where we didn't. Most of ours has to come up from there for us to get any measurable snow. If it tries to come over the Appalachians, the mountain counties get all of it and we may, emphasis on "may" get a flurry or a dusting out of it. But our big ones come from the southwest.

Edit: You have a better chance of getting snow than Torm does. He's too far east.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Silent, still, extended and empowered fireball.




Nice try again.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Sometime in January. January and February are our big "snow months" where we get the most snow. Sometimes we get some in March and rarely in April. But usually after Feb, we're usually "out of the woods".
> 
> And I've seen Georgia get snow where we didn't. Most of ours has to come up from there for us to get any measurable snow. If it tries to come over the Appalachians, the mountain counties get all of it and we may, emphasis on "may" get a flurry or a dusting out of it. But our big ones come from the southwest.
> 
> Edit: You have a better chance of getting snow than Torm does. He's too far east.




It snowed in May last year. It was just a flurry. Most of the time that is all we get. I think the most we ever got was a foot. At least that is in my 30 years


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> It snowed in May last year. It was just a flurry. Most of the time that is all we get. I think the most we ever got was a foot. At least that is in my 30 years





Last winter, we got 15 inches. My sister who lives about 20 miles southwest of us got 17 inches. And I still had to get to work!   

This time of year, we'd be lucky to get a flurry.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nice try again.



Thanks. I'm not one to give up.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Last winter, we got 15 inches. My sister who lives about 20 miles southwest of us got 17 inches. And I still had to get to work!
> 
> This time of year, we'd be lucky to get a flurry.



If the weather prevents my mom from going to work a Sheriff's Deputy will come pick her up to take her to work. The county needs someone in the computer room 24/7. As far as I know that never happened.

I'm not expecting much snow either.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> If the weather prevents my mom from going to work a Sheriff's Deputy will come pick her up to take her to work. The county needs someone in the computer room 24/7. As far as I know that never happened.
> 
> I'm not expecting much snow either.





We had a girl who lived 2 mins away who couldn't get to work. But I had to drive in from four miles away and one guy WALKS about 6 miles from near the other side of town to get to work.... No matter the weather, he's there. Usually walking. Unless this other guy's off his other job and brings him in...

But fast food stops for nothing. Not even hurricanes. Betcha we'd have still been working had there been a hurricane roaring overhead.... Done that during a tornado warning (on the other side of town a circular pattern in the cloud) which we didn't know anything about and were sitting in the glassy dining area as the power was out.... I think that was the time a tornado ripped up a part of the other side of town from us.....


----------



## Jdvn1

Today is my EN World Birthday!


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Today is my EN World Birthday!



What does that call for? Do we get cake?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> What does that call for? Do we get cake?





Ooooo..... virtual cake.......


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ooooo..... virtual cake.......



Virtual calories also.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup. He tried to catch up to me at that time but finally couldn't.



Only because I had a day of fun planned with my family and had to get ready for it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Today is my EN World Birthday!



Happy EN World Birthday!

<puts on party hat>

<turns up the music>

<starts gettin' jiggy>


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ooooo..... virtual cake.......



With no transfatty acids! Yippee!


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> Virtual calories also.



Is that like virtual post count?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Is that like virtual post count?



How does that work? Is it still adding to a regular postcount? If not, count me in favor of against it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Send some cake over, I won't turn it down.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Is that like virtual post count?



 Aren't postcounts virtual anyway?

So roughly 11,200 posts in one year... when I started, I wasn't sure if 10,000 in a year was feasible.  Shows how much I learned!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Aren't postcounts virtual anyway?
> 
> So roughly 11,200 posts in one year... when I started, I wasn't sure if 10,000 in a year was feasible.  Shows how much I learned!



 The real question:  is 20000 in a year feasible?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The real question:  is 20000 in a year feasible?



 ... I was hoping that question wouldn't come up. 

You have about three months to find out!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... I was hoping that question wouldn't come up.
> 
> You have about three months to find out!



 Well, 60*365 > 20000, so it's certainly possible, I s'pose


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, 60*365 > 20000, so it's certainly possible, I s'pose



 But the question is of _feasibility_. Even you haven't been consistent all this time. Your average is down from earlier in the summer.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> But the question is of _feasibility_. Even you haven't been consistent all this time. Your average is down from earlier in the summer.



 That's true.  I'd guess that since the year mark for me lies just after winter break, though, that that will give me an artificial boost just when I would need it for 20k in a year.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's true.  I'd guess that since the year mark for me lies just after winter break, though, that that will give me an artificial boost just when I would need it for 20k in a year.



 Does that mean the "job" thing was a one-time thing? 

That was during the last extended break.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The real question:  is 20000 in a year feasible?



I thought you were attending MIT, how is you have all this free time to GM your multiple Spelljamming games? You sir, are a machine.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The real question:  is 20000 in a year feasible?



It is if you post more IC 

Nah, definately can't complain about your IC posting.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I thought you were attending MIT, how is you have all this free time to GM your multiple Spelljamming games? You sir, are a machine.



He's developing automated GM bots using Java script.  So technicaly he's doing schoolwork.

Or at least that's what he tells his Prof


----------



## Aeson

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The real question:  is 20000 in a year feasible?



I bow before your greatness. The Prince of posts.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Does that mean the "job" thing was a one-time thing?
> 
> That was during the last extended break.



 Jobs are for summer


----------



## Rystil Arden

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I thought you were attending MIT, how is you have all this free time to GM your multiple Spelljamming games? You sir, are a machine.



 The secret is that I haven't been posting for as much of an extended time on most days--but when I do come on, I post lots and lots of times in a short time


----------



## Knight Otu

Aeson said:
			
		

> I bow before your greatness. The Prince of posts.



*Count* of posts. If/when he gets there.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Jobs are for summer



 Ah, I must've missed that memo. So why are my weekends always so busy?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The secret is that I haven't been posting for as much of an extended time on most days--but when I do come on, I post lots and lots of times in a short time



 Plus you get email updates of the things you need to post to, right? This means you don't have to go searching around to check your threads.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Count* of posts. If/when he gets there.



 I think he can do it, barring any big things suddenly taking up a bunch of time.


----------



## Knight Otu

Oh, I think so, too, but don't tell him I said so!   

Side note - did you see my Dragon post a little up-thread?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Count* of posts. If/when he gets there.



 Yes, count would be appropriate


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Oh, I think so, too, but don't tell him I said so!
> 
> Side note - did you see my Dragon post a little up-thread?



 The one about how they are in vogue and how you've given out Eskaron clues to see if they figure him out?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Plus you get email updates of the things you need to post to, right? This means you don't have to go searching around to check your threads.



 This is quite true.  I can't get the new Eudora to work like the old one though--that'd be nice if I could (it used to give me a chiming sound every time an ENWorld thread was updated).


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Oh, I think so, too, but don't tell him I said so!
> 
> Side note - did you see my Dragon post a little up-thread?



 I don't think so, no.


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The one about how they are in vogue and how you've given out Eskaron clues to see if they figure him out?



Yup.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> This is quite true.  I can't get the new Eudora to work like the old one though--that'd be nice if I could (it used to give me a chiming sound every time an ENWorld thread was updated).



 Do you like the new one better?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ah, I must've missed that memo. So why are my weekends always so busy?



 I dunno   If I ever get a UROP, that'd probably eat up time, but right now I don't have enough time for one--I only have erratic holes where I am free, which is perfect for posting on ENWorld, but not really conducive for anything else


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> This is quite true.  I can't get the new Eudora to work like the old one though--that'd be nice if I could (it used to give me a chiming sound every time an ENWorld thread was updated).



The old one told the new one how much work that is, considering your posting rate.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Do you like the new one better?



 No.  But I can't get the old one for free on my new laptop because the MIT free downloads site doesn't have it anymore


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> The old one told the new one how much work that is, considering your posting rate.



 Bad Eudora!


----------



## Jdvn1

I haven't figured him out yet, I don't think. I have some loose theories, but I'm not comfortable with any of them. I guess we'll just find out in-character.

And, Rystil, I can't believe the innkeeper is an expert on dragons. It's the sort of thing I'd do solely to progress the story, but is still kind of a stretch.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I haven't figured him out yet, I don't think. I have some loose theories, but I'm not comfortable with any of them. I guess we'll just find out in-character.
> 
> And, Rystil, I can't believe the innkeeper is an expert on dragons. It's the sort of thing I'd do solely to progress the story, but is still kind of a stretch.



 He has reasons for being an expert on dragons, and they are actually rules-based reasons and not story-based:

As an alchemist, he took ranks in Knowledge: Arcana, and the game rules say that this makes you an expert on dragons too


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I dunno   If I ever get a UROP, that'd probably eat up time, but right now I don't have enough time for one--I only have erratic holes where I am free, which is perfect for posting on ENWorld, but not really conducive for anything else



 UROP?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Oh, KO, as the judge, should I email you a wrap-up of the hobgoblin encounter et al?  It's rather amusing, I think


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> UROP?



 Undergraduate Research Opportunity Program.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> The old one told the new one how much work that is, considering your posting rate.



 Eudora's going to quit!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Eudora's going to quit!



 Darn you, you lazy Nymph from the constellation Hyades, err author named Welty, err e-mail client!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No.  But I can't get the old one for free on my new laptop because the MIT free downloads site doesn't have it anymore



 I always keep old install files and such. Comes in handy for just this sort of situation. I don't know if I have Eudora, though... I only used it briefly.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He has reasons for being an expert on dragons, and they are actually rules-based reasons and not story-based:
> 
> As an alchemist, he took ranks in Knowledge: Arcana, and the game rules say that this makes you an expert on dragons too



 Right, but he's having to hit some decently high DCs there.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Darn you, you lazy Nymph from the constellation Hyades, err author named Welty, err e-mail client!



 All of the above!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Right, but he's having to hit some decently high DCs there.



 That's certainly true, although admittedly he's a decently leveled Expert who put his good stat from the standard array into Int, +1 for being Middle-Aged, so he's got a pretty good bonus.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> All of the above!



 Clearly!


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It's rather amusing, I think



For whom?


----------



## Jdvn1

Which means he could probably stand his own if he were to tag along with us to get his daughter back. Unless the highest level person in the town is the innkeeper (which would be a surprise), the town would also have a decent chance of fending off the dragon.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> For whom?



 Not the PCs.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Clearly!



 Or are they all the same?


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I haven't figured him out yet, I don't think. I have some loose theories, but I'm not comfortable with any of them. I guess we'll just find out in-character.



Maybe. I'll see if the group will talk about it. Wouldn't want you go in unprepared. It should be solveable with the clues I provided. But then again, I know.


----------



## Jdvn1

I keep forgetting stuff, is the problem. When we get back, I do intend on sharing information, though. I'll wait a bit longer to follow Veras-Re's lead as far as joining back with the party, but I didn't understand the last thing the old guy said.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Not the PCs.



Never.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> For whom?



 Lucas and Lena, I guess


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> but I didn't understand the last thing the old guy said.



Well, what he wanted to say is.... oops.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Which means he could probably stand his own if he were to tag along with us to get his daughter back. Unless the highest level person in the town is the innkeeper (which would be a surprise), the town would also have a decent chance of fending off the dragon.



 Well, the Expert class is hardly a pillar of might, and his Strength and Con are both bad, made worse by the -1 to all physical stats for being Middle-Aged.  The highest level local is one of the town blacksmiths--he's also an Expert, but he's Old, so he's not so fit either (-3 to all physical stats).  

The problem for the town is that they would have serious trouble hitting the dragon if it strafed them with fire breath while flying, since they don't really have many ranged weapons available.  Also, they were too afraid to fight back, which is always a plus for the dragon.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Or are they all the same?



 Nope, they're definitely different--though the e-mail was named after the author, and the author was named after the Nymph


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Well, what he wanted to say is.... oops.



 What _you_ wanted him to say what was he actually said, and that's all that matters.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, the Expert class is hardly a pillar of might, and his Strength and Con are both bad, made worse by the -1 to all physical stats for being Middle-Aged.  The highest level local is one of the town blacksmiths--he's also an Expert, but he's Old, so he's not so fit either (-3 to all physical stats).
> 
> The problem for the town is that they would have serious trouble hitting the dragon if it strafed them with fire breath while flying, since they don't really have many ranged weapons available.  Also, they were too afraid to fight back, which is always a plus for the dragon.



 Bah, they're afraid. The boy isn't afraid!


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, they're definitely different



That's just what they want you to think.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, they're definitely different--though the e-mail was named after the author, and the author was named after the Nymph



 The essence of Eudora is present in all three!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Bah, they're afraid. The boy isn't afraid!



 He's also in love--love makes people do crazy things


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The essence of Eudora is present in all three!



 Clearly so


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He's also in love--love makes people do crazy things



 Especially when combined with low Wis.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Especially when combined with low Wis.



 Quite so


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> That's just what they want you to think.



 I think "they" is actually "KO."


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think "they" is actually "KO."



That's grammatically incorrect. It should be are, not is.[/cluelessness]


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> That's grammatically incorrect. It should be are, not is.[/cluelessness]



 I think that depends on whether I'm talking about the people in "they" or the word "they."

Then again, that makes your original sentence grammatically incorrect, as then it'd have to be "wants."


----------



## Aeson

So who is the Queen of posts?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Aeson said:
			
		

> So who is the Queen of posts?



 That depends on whether or not Thanee is female


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Only because I had a day of fun planned with my family and had to get ready for it.





I guess he didn't have a fun day planned with his family......


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The real question:  is 20000 in a year feasible?





Depends on how much you're willing to give up with regards to school and the holidays just to make that goal....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> He's developing automated GM bots using Java script.  So technicaly he's doing schoolwork.
> 
> Or at least that's what he tells his Prof




About like Crothian uses posting bots to up his post count....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Not the PCs.




The PC's never like that kind of "fun"....


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> About like Crothian uses posting bots to up his post count....



Crothian doesn't need a bot he's a bot.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I guess he didn't have a fun day planned with his family......



Hey, my parents wanted to buy some Christmas dinnerware, then we saw Harry Potter at the Imax, and then we had dinner at The Olive Garden. It *WAS* fun!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> About like Crothian uses posting bots to up his post count....



He doen't post as much as he used to anymore.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> He doen't post as much as he used to anymore.



Crothian found a Crothette. They're off making Crothlings.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Crothian found a Crothette. They're off making Crothlings.



You are pretty bad! You reazlize that, right?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You are pretty bad! You reazlize that, right?



Because I'm bad I'm bad come on.
You know I'm bad I'm bad you know it.
You know I'm bad I'm bad come on you know.
And the whole world has to answer right now
just to tell you once again.
Who's bad..


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey, my parents wanted to buy some Christmas dinnerware, then we saw Harry Potter at the Imax, and then we had dinner at The Olive Garden. It *WAS* fun!





Sounds cool!   

Haven't see Harry Potter in the theater but have the previous 3 movies on DVD. Need to watch #3.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Crothian found a Crothette. They're off making Crothlings.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

>



Glad someone liked it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Because I'm bad I'm bad come on.
> You know I'm bad I'm bad you know it.
> You know I'm bad I'm bad come on you know.
> And the whole world has to answer right now
> just to tell you once again.
> Who's bad..



You and Michael Jackson, though he's worse.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You and Michael Jackson, though he's worse.



No, it's Weird Al who's Even Worse.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> No, it's Weird Al who's Even Worse.





Quoted for truthery!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> No, it's Weird Al who's Even Worse.



Did I say Even Worse?! I think not!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You and Michael Jackson, though he's worse.



I could be worse. Let me find a George Michael song.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> I could be worse. Let me find a George Michael song.



 No, that's okay.


----------



## Aeson

Oh my my this here Anakin guy
May be Vader someday later - now he's just a small fry
And he left his home and kissed his mommy goodbye
Sayin' "Soon I'm gonna be a Jedi"
"Soon I'm gonna be a Jedi"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I could be worse. Let me find a George Michael song.



Hey, I happen to like his work.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey, I happen to like his work.



I like Michael Jackson. I like Weird Al also.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I like Michael Jackson. I like Weird Al also.



  I like Weird Al too! My favorite songs of his are The White Stuff and I Want A New Duck.


----------



## Bront

I believe I lack only 2 Weird Al albumns (Not including his compilations).  UHF, and Even Worse.  I own his origional and Polka Party on LP (CD's were expensive for a kid on a $5 allowance), and all the others and Polka Party on CD.

In 3d
Dare to be Stupid
Off the Deep End
Bad Hair Day
Alapolooza
Running with Scissors
Poodle Hat


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I like Weird Al too! My favorite songs of his are The White Stuff and I Want A New Duck.



Do I want to know what happened to the old duck?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Do I want to know what happened to the old duck?



It did the opposite of what he wanted the new duck to do.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I did the opposite of what he wanted the new duck to do.



He wanted to play duck duck goose. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Knight Otu

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I did the opposite of what he wanted the new duck to do.



You're a duck?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Do ducks have the ability to maipulate a keyboard the way a human does? 

Man, I get dissed for leaving out a t.


----------



## Knight Otu

If they're from Disney... 
Happens to everyone some time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> If they're from Disney...
> Happens to everyone some time.



Yeah, well I'm not a duck drawn by disney..... :\


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, well I'm not a duck drawn by disney..... :\



 Do you want to be? I know people.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Do you want to be? I know people.



No thanks, I'd rather be drawn as a cute little mutant orange kitten (had the ability to speak and manipulate objects though not able to walk bipedally) I played as temporal wizard in a game of rifts........


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No thanks, I'd rather be drawn as a cute little mutant orange kitten (had the ability to speak and manipulate objects though not able to walk bipedally) I played as temporal wizard in a game of rifts........



 Why does that remind me of Garfield?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Why does that remind me of Garfield?



Garfield is a temporal wizard?   

Actually, think Oliver from Oliver and Company.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Garfield is a temporal wizard?
> 
> Actually, think Oliver from Oliver and Company.



 You're Oliver from Oliver and Company?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You're Oliver from Oliver and Company?



No. He was thy physical template for my Rifts character.

Sheesh.  :\


----------



## Jdvn1

Just teasing.

It's been a while since I played Rifts (one game a long time ago, as my first roleplaying experience), but I don't remember being able to play an animal.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Just teasing.
> 
> It's been a while since I played Rifts (one game a long time ago, as my first roleplaying experience), but I don't remember being able to play an animal.



I had access to TMNT & other strangeness. She was an awesome character.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Garfield is a temporal wizard?



Yes, yes he is.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Garfield is a temporal wizard?



Actually he is a Promethian Phase Mystic.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> Actually he is a Promethian Phase Mystic.



Nah, a temporal wizard is another name for itallian chef conisour.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Actually he is a Promethian Phase Mystic.



I had a feeling.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Nah, a temporal wizard is another name for itallian chef conisour.



Then how come my rifts character could actually time travel and not know how to cook Italian foods?!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Then how come my rifts character could actually time travel and not know how to cook Italian foods?!



But he cooked a mean Chow Mein.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Why does that remind me of Garfield?



Garfield is cute?!


----------



## Knight Otu

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Garfield is a temporal wizard?



Well, it would explain a few things...


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Garfield is cute?!



 He is at least to that female cat...


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> He is at least to that female cat...



Some people have odd tastes.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Some people have odd tastes.



 Especially cats.

I guess that's why they lick their own fur.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> But he cooked a mean Chow Mein.



No, she didn't, she never cooked anything.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Well, it would explain a few things...



Like what?


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Then how come my rifts character could actually time travel and not know how to cook Italian foods?!



Paladium 

Did he actualy TRY to cook Italian foods?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No, she didn't, she never cooked anything.



Well excuse me. I didn't lift the tail to find out he was a she.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Like what?



 Like the Answer.


----------



## Rystil Arden

You know, now that I read the post for the god Mongrel to find out what his holy symbol is and read Mongrel's _dog_ma, Scun's earlier actions strike me as incredibly ironic.


----------



## Jdvn1

Why's that?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Why's that?



 Well, Mongrel is a god whose symbol is an unusual stray dog, whose avatar is also a stray dog, and whose dogma basically entails treating strays and orphans kindly and as family


----------



## Jdvn1

Ah, with the kid?

Halina would like that teaching, I think--even strays and orphans are part of her crops.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ah, with the kid?
> 
> Halina would like that teaching, I think--even strays and orphans are part of her crops.



 Mmmm...orphans, tasty! 

Ya, that's the part I meant.  Basically, I can't think of an action that would go against more of Mongrel's dogma that I just read unless the render had actually been a normal dog that he CdGed


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Mmmm...orphans, tasty!



Hm, I should use that... 


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ya, that's the part I meant.  Basically, I can't think of an action that would go against more of Mongrel's dogma that I just read unless the render had actually been a normal dog that he CdGed



Yeah, Anton just doesn't quite understand Cade yet.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> Hm, I should use that...




Sure, it seems sort of fitting with Anton's slightly-more-grim take on Halina's bounty 



> Yeah, Anton just doesn't quite understand Cade yet.




Heck, when the Ranger with favoured enemy: Magical Beasts says you might want to think twice before killing the unconscious magical beast, I would listen, but I don't know why you pick out Cade specifically.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You know, now that I read the post for the god Mongrel to find out what his holy symbol is and read Mongrel's _dog_ma, Scun's earlier actions strike me as incredibly ironic.



Yes, very anti-mongrelesk in my oppinion.  That's why Vanitri is feeling so compassionate for the little girl.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Yes, very anti-mongrelesk in my oppinion.  That's why Vanitri is feeling so compassionate for the little girl.



 Yup.  It would be like if a cleric of Pelor raised a zombie to go scout out for traps, or if a cleric of Torm fled from battle against a dangerous-looking villain who was about to descend upon a defenseless town.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, Anton just doesn't quite understand Cade yet.



Um, what'd Cade do?  Did you mean Scun?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Um, what'd Cade do?  Did you mean Scun?



 Cade, Scun, same thing, right?   At least Laynie remembers who she doesn't like


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Cade, Scun, same thing, right?   At least Laynie remembers who she doesn't like



yeah, she didn't exactly like Cade, but at least he wasn't mean to doggies, and offered her a home raising doggies.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> yeah, she didn't exactly like Cade, but at least he wasn't mean to doggies, and offered her a home raising doggies.



 That's true...I wonder what'll happen next time Scun heads back to the RDI


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's true...I wonder what'll happen next time Scun heads back to the RDI



I just wonder what happens what is supposed to happen if clerics go against their dogma that often.  I'd talk to a judge about it.

Obviously, it's currently only a 1 time thing, but there could have been more, and obviously, in LEW, you need some backing to do more than simply not give him extra RP points.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I just wonder what happens what is supposed to happen if clerics go against their dogma that often.  I'd talk to a judge about it.
> 
> Obviously, it's currently only a 1 time thing, but there could have been more, and obviously, in LEW, you need some backing to do more than simply not give him extra RP points.



 Yup.  If it were my game and not LEW, through that and a few other things, many of the Good characters in IA would have lost their Good alignments and Scun would have had to Atone for violating the dogma in such a way.  But I don't really have that power, so I didn't do anything.  I still feel bad for Laynie and her poor doggie though.  And a little bit for poor Jiigral and Vriina and the hobgoblins...They never wanted to hurt anybody, except those evil orcs.


----------



## Bront

I don't know, the Hobgoblins seemed fairly evil to me, at least in how they were painted by the townsfolk, and how they acted in general.  I guess it's all in how you percieve things.  But the doggie on the other hand...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I don't know, the Hobgoblins seemed fairly evil to me, at least in how they were painted by the townsfolk, and how they acted in general.  I guess it's all in how you percieve things.  But the doggie on the other hand...



 Well, I did say I only felt a bit sorry for the hobgoblins (though there's more to it that the PCs will never know thanks to Tandi slitting all their throats and other things that helps me feel more sorry for them), but a lot more for the doggie.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, I did say I only felt a bit sorry for the hobgoblins (though there's more to it that the PCs will never know thanks to Tandi slitting all their throats and other things that helps me feel more sorry for them), but a lot more for the doggie.



Well, I'm sure it made sense for her at the time.  I only know my Alignment, and have attempted to play it as well as I can.  I view Cade as borderline paladin like, but not quite.  he's been a bit more vocal than I would have liked, but he's been sort of put into positions to do so.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, I'm sure it made sense for her at the time.  I only know my Alignment, and have attempted to play it as well as I can.  I view Cade as borderline paladin like, but not quite.  he's been a bit more vocal than I would have liked, but he's been sort of put into positions to do so.



 I could definitely see Cade as being the most Good in the group, although most of the characters were not good-aligned, so it isn't their fault.  Maybe Somac second.  It was particularly amusing when Scun and A'jardin had Vriina tell Somac a plan to secretly murder the doggie when the rest of the party didn't know, and Somac almost killed her for lying to try to break the party apart by suggesting that they would say such evil things 

Questionable ethics award goes to Scun for killing the doggie and also for his attempted Spear Coup de Grace of helpless sleeping hobgoblins


----------



## Bront

Well, the second question for Scun is reasonable enough given his allignment (Chaotic neutral, right?).

I'm just impressed with the munchkinness of many of the LEW characters.  How many of them have a level of fighter or barbarian here or there.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, the second question for Scun is reasonable enough given his allignment (Chaotic neutral, right?).
> 
> I'm just impressed with the munchkinness of many of the LEW characters.  How many of them have a level of fighter or barbarian here or there.



 Of the original 8, Somac, Scun, and Rillian have 1 level of Barbarian for the Rage, though Somac took more.  And Rillian, Cade, and Daggumit had Fighter.  In the Neo Seven, Scun and Rillian have Barbarian and Rillian, Cade, Thurgan, and Krug have Fighter.

But if you want to see some crazy things, wait til you see level 2 Zaeryl in action...Mmmm Construct II (The craziest thing ever is using a non-core feat combo to summon the Construct II at level 1, thus bringing in a CR 1 creature with 31 HP multiple times )


----------



## Bront

Yeah, but Cade is going straight fighter till he gets to Outrider, so that's not a big deal.  It's the dipping that drives me nuts.

BTW, Vasha is still waiting


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, but Cade is going straight fighter till he gets to Outrider, so that's not a big deal.  It's the dipping that drives me nuts.
> 
> BTW, Vasha is still waiting



 Does the Rogue1(for skill points and d6 SA)/Fighter1(for feat)/Barbarian1(for rage) Rillian make you mad too?


----------



## Rystil Arden

> BTW, Vasha is still waiting




Sorry, she'll have to wait a bit longer--sleepy time now 

P.S. I wonder if Vanitri's allowed to help Laynie if I consider it to be a branch of IA, and Cade is already in another branch.  Hmm...hopefully


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Does the Rogue1(for skill points and d6 SA)/Fighter1(for feat)/Barbarian1(for rage) Rillian make you mad too?



let me guess, next he's going ranger 2?  Or better yet, Paladin


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> let me guess, next he's going ranger 2?  Or better yet, Paladin



 I doubt Ranger2.  Paladin would be dumb because he'd lose Rage (duh ).  He should have clearly started as Monk2 for Evasion, Flurry, and Unarmoured AC, and then become a Chaotic Ex-Monk Barbarian because becoming nonlawful doesn't lose the Monk abilities


----------



## Bront

Ahh, so he's probably going Rogue 2 for evasion and tumble to 5, and eventualy dualist?

maybe Bard 2 for Inspire Courage


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sure, it seems sort of fitting with Anton's slightly-more-grim take on Halina's bounty



Maybe if he went crazy or something... 


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heck, when the Ranger with favoured enemy: Magical Beasts says you might want to think twice before killing the unconscious magical beast, I would listen, but I don't know why you pick out Cade specifically.



Scun, I mean. Too many characters!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Cade, Scun, same thing, right?   At least Laynie remembers who she doesn't like



 Everyone?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup.  If it were my game and not LEW, through that and a few other things, many of the Good characters in IA would have lost their Good alignments and Scun would have had to Atone for violating the dogma in such a way.  But I don't really have that power, so I didn't do anything.  I still feel bad for Laynie and her poor doggie though.  And a little bit for poor Jiigral and Vriina and the hobgoblins...They never wanted to hurt anybody, except those evil orcs.



 You could've asked the Judge about it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Paladium
> 
> Did he actualy TRY to cook Italian foods?



No, she never cooked anything!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Well excuse me. I didn't lift the tail to find out he was a she.



And I'm glad you didn't. You'd have pulled back a nub!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Like the Answer.



Oh! Well in that case......


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> And I'm glad you didn't. You'd have pulled back a nub!



Wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Wouldn't be the first time.



ROFL!!!!


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No, she never cooked anything!



Then you'll never know then, will you?


----------



## Steve Jung

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm just impressed with the munchkinness of many of the LEW characters.  How many of them have a level of fighter or barbarian here or there.



Charlarn has one level of ranger. Thank you very much.


----------



## Bront

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Charlarn has one level of ranger. Thank you very much.



Even 2 in Ranger is generaly a LOT less munchkiny.  It's 1-2 in Fighter, 1 or 2 in Barb, and then on to whatever your real class is.  Or worse, L1 in Rogue and then nothing else in Rogue, though that costs you a BAB point, which could be a big deal.

Not that I'm saying everyone who does that is munchkining it, but it can be pretty munchkiny.


----------



## Steve Jung

I have to figure out when he's taking that 2nd level in ranger to get two-weapon fighting. That way he can actually use Phyrah's favored weapon (shield bash). It ain't easy being a cleric.  With the seemingly slow pace of level gain in LEW, I feel taking levels in extra classes is a big deal. Charlarn's been around for about 21 months and is almost 5th level.


----------



## Bront

Yeah, that's why I've been fairly liberal with RP exp.  Though I've got a good group when i can get all 4 of the remaining 6 to post (Only seems to be a problem with one of them).

my guys are at about 1500 right now, and they started at 0, and everyone but the 4th level character has made a level, and he might make one by the end of he can stick around.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's why I've been fairly liberal with RP exp.  Though I've got a good group when i can get all 4 of the remaining 6 to post (Only seems to be a problem with one of them).
> 
> my guys are at about 1500 right now, and they started at 0, and everyone but the 4th level character has made a level, and he might make one by the end of he can stick around.



 Yup, Lasair is happy to get 1500 XP with very little fighting.  At level 3, she may take her first actual offensive combat power 

(OOC: And don't feel bad that IA gets very low RP XP, as the fighting XP is really high)


----------



## Bront

No, haven't felt bad about that.  Nor with it in LPNN, since it was dead for a bit.  Murder we got none, and were told to like it by the GM (She was nice about it, but apparently she doesn't award RP EXP)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> No, haven't felt bad about that.  Nor with it in LPNN, since it was dead for a bit.  Murder we got none, and were told to like it by the GM (She was nice about it, but apparently she doesn't award RP EXP)



 Yup.  I would give RP XP, but I feel that the standard combat XP can get ridiculously high, so instead of my usual plan of reducing combat XP and then awarding out my own, since I'm not allowed to reduce combat XP, I mainly just give that if it's a huge amount.


----------



## Bront

yeah, you tend to make fairly deadly encounters though too, so we earn it


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> yeah, you tend to make fairly deadly encounters though too, so we earn it



 Well, the encounters are more interesting that way


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, the encounters are more interesting that way



yes, though skin of your teeth encounters every time can get grating as well.  A good mix is good.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, the encounters are more interesting that way



 I think it's unrealistic if _all_ encounters are that way, though.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think it's unrealistic if _all_ encounters are that way, though.



 That's true.  In the case of the first encounter, I rolled a hard one on my chart of random encounters, and it could have been much easier.  The hobgoblins, you knew exactly what you were getting into, though


----------



## Jdvn1

We knew we were going to encounter a level 4 hobgoblin with a really high AC? I must've missed the memo.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> We knew we were going to encounter a level 4 hobgoblin with a really high AC? I must've missed the memo.



 You knew how many hobgoblins there were and saw them fighting against the render, at least--plus sword and shield enemies tend to be the sorts that are focusing on AC nowadays, thanks to the ridiculous Power Attack rules in 3.5 that the designers admitted they overbalanced because they thought that people would have trouble multiplying by 1.5 on the fly.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You knew how many hobgoblins there were and saw them fighting against the render, at least--plus sword and shield enemies tend to be the sorts that are focusing on AC nowadays, thanks to the ridiculous Power Attack rules in 3.5 that the designers admitted they overbalanced because they thought that people would have trouble multiplying by 1.5 on the fly.



 We affected that battle quite a bit, so the effectiveness of each individual group is a bit fuzzy, I think.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> We affected that battle quite a bit, so the effectiveness of each individual group is a bit fuzzy, I think.



 That is quite true.  More specifically, I meant the relative prowess of the hobgoblins could be determined by watching how well they hit and took hits on their turns, particularly when the party was attacking them in the beginning.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That is quite true.  More specifically, I meant the relative prowess of the hobgoblins could be determined by watching how well they hit and took hits on their turns, particularly when the party was attacking them in the beginning.



I figured out Jiigral (or whatever his name was) well before someone else complained about it.  Cade was fairly effective, but it's harder when a few others go down and he can't be mobile anymore.

Prep spells would have helped, but we had no input from the magic using characters till we were just about to start, which didn't help.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I've been gone since Friday afternoon, and this is all the activity in the hive?! Bah!

Perk up and post people! The Hive demands it!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've been gone since Friday afternoon, and this is all the activity in the hive?! Bah!
> 
> Perk up and post people! The Hive demands it!




Most everyone waited for your return.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Most everyone waited for your return.



The only problem is that no one knew I'd be gone, because I didn't anounce that I'd be gone until Sunday evening.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've been gone since Friday afternoon, and this is all the activity in the hive?! Bah!
> 
> Perk up and post people! The Hive demands it!



Who are you?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Who are you?



LOL! Thanks for the welcome back!


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> LOL! Thanks for the welcome back!



Always glad to welcome what's his face back.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Always glad to welcome what's his face back.



My face is all over the place, in my profile and in my sig!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My face is all over the place, in my profile and in my sig!



I know and its creepy. Those eyes seem to follow me around the room.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I know and its creepy. Those eyes seem to follow me around the room.



LOL. You're a funny guy Aeson, but I'm not the one with the all seing eye, that'd be Rystil.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> LOL. You're a funny guy Aeson, but I'm not the one with the all seing eye, that'd be Rystil.



Your right about Rystil. I'm not a funny as I want to be and I'm not funny enough to women to be attractive to them. I need some new materiel.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Your right about Rystil. I'm not a funny as I want to be and I'm not funny enough to women to be attractive to them. I need some new materiel.



Hang in there and don't give up hope. We all have our rough spots, but it is our faith, family and friends that help us see it through. Just be yourself. You'll find someone.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hang in there and don't give up hope. We all have our rough spots, but it is our faith, family and friends that help us see it through. Just be yourself. You'll find someone.



NO NO NO. Being myself is the problem. I need to be someone else. I think I want to be reveal.


----------



## Steve Jung

Aeson said:
			
		

> NO NO NO. Being myself is the problem. I need to be someone else. I think I want to be reveal.



How about Rel?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> NO NO NO. Being myself is the problem. I need to be someone else. I think I want to be reveal.



There is only one person you can be, and that is yourself. Imitation may be the highest form of flattery, but it is still imitation.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> NO NO NO. Being myself is the problem. I need to be someone else. I think I want to be reveal.



Eww, don't reveal yourself.  There are laws against that :\


----------



## Aeson

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> How about Rel?



Actually after seeing a pic of Queen D I want to be The Universe.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> Eww, don't reveal yourself.  There are laws against that :\



Revealing myself should be a capital crime.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Who are you?



 Who am I?


----------



## Aeson

I am the great I am.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Who am I?



What's my purpose in life?


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> What's my purpose in life?



_Is_ there a purpose in life?

I should continue posting to find out.


----------



## Knight Otu

Bront said:
			
		

> What's my purpose in life?



What's L.I.F.E.?


----------



## Bront

Bah, no one caught the Hitchikers Guide reference


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> What's my purpose in life?



To crush your enemies, see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentation of the women.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> Bah, no one caught the Hitchikers Guide reference



I must of missed that part in the movie.


----------



## Steve Jung

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Who am I?



Jean Valjean?


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Jean Valjean?



 Don't let my secret out!


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Don't let my secret out!



Don't worry your secret is safe with us. 

Now where did I put Inspector Javert's number.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Who am I?



Keyser Soze


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> I believe I lack only 2 Weird Al albumns (Not including his compilations).  UHF, and Even Worse.  I own his origional and Polka Party on LP (CD's were expensive for a kid on a $5 allowance), and all the others and Polka Party on CD.
> 
> In 3d
> Dare to be Stupid
> Off the Deep End
> Bad Hair Day
> Alapolooza
> Running with Scissors
> Poodle Hat





I've got all those. Also have the four-cd box set, Even Worse, and UHF (on tape). The rest are all on CDs. I tend to take Weird Al with me on road trips. Took 3 of his albums when I went to Florida (just got back!) in addition to a mix of other stuff.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Garfield is cute?!





The comic strip version, yes. 

The movie version just is NOT Garfield!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup.  It would be like if a cleric of Pelor raised a zombie to go scout out for traps, or if a cleric of Torm fled from battle against a dangerous-looking villain who was about to descend upon a defenseless town.




Talk about two priests who would get a smackdown on their asses by their deities if they did those things.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The only problem is that no one knew I'd be gone, because I didn't anounce that I'd be gone until Sunday evening.





And I didn't even announce that I was gonna be gone... it was crazy last week... packing and lots of driving for fun and sun and then come back to find out we may get frozen stuff on Thurs... and it ain't snow!


----------



## Jdvn1

Yahoo!

My friend doesn't have cancer!

Woot!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Talk about two priests who would get a smackdown on their asses by their deities if they did those things.....



 Something like that happened in my LEW game   But since GMs don't have so much power in LEW, no smackdown occurred .


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yahoo!
> 
> My friend doesn't have cancer!
> 
> Woot!



 Yay, that's always good news!    And my friends and family don't have cancer either, for the moment...


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yahoo!
> 
> My friend doesn't have cancer!
> 
> Woot!



Sweet!  Party time!


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Something like that happened in my LEW game   But since GMs don't have so much power in LEW, no smackdown occurred .



That's what e-mail and judges are for


----------



## Steve Jung

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yahoo!
> 
> My friend doesn't have cancer!
> 
> Woot!



That's good news.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yahoo!
> 
> My friend doesn't have cancer!
> 
> Woot!





::cheers::

That's great news!


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> ::cheers::
> 
> That's great news!



 I know!   

I was really worried for a while when the test was taking _way_ too long.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Who am I?



Jackie Chan?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And I didn't even announce that I was gonna be gone... it was crazy last week... packing and lots of driving for fun and sun and then come back to find out we may get frozen stuff on Thurs... and it ain't snow!



My weekend was fun. I stayed with a very good friend in Glendale for 3 days and 2 nights. Booze, Malts, Movies and DnD (2nd Edition, but I'll take whatever I can get).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Sweet!  Party time!



Will Smith voice: Can I wear a party hat?


----------



## Bront

All I can say is Yesterday = Ouch


----------



## reveal

Crap this is a long thread. Can somebody summarize the other 21 pages for me?


----------



## Jdvn1

Person: Stuff! Mindless stuff!
Other Person: Yep.
Person3: Sutff
Person: Sigh.
Other Person: Stuff! Mindless stuff!
Mr. T: I'm gonna pity you.


----------



## Knight Otu

reveal said:
			
		

> Crap this is a long thread. Can somebody summarize the other 21 pages for me?



Sure: Hivemind.


----------



## Sniktch

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Sure: Hivemind.




Thus, drivel.  Hey, Knight!   I was wondering if you noticed that I updated the old Land of Og game not so long ago - free Gug!


----------



## Jdvn1

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Thus, drivel.



Well, if you take 'Hivemind' and swap the letters around... and take some out... and put some in... then dump all the letters and put in "drivel" then you get "drivel"!

...


----------



## Knight Otu

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Thus, drivel.  Hey, Knight!   I was wondering if you noticed that I updated the old Land of Og game not so long ago - free Gug!



And propably stinky.  

I haven't actually. My subscription must have been purged in that accidental subscription purge some time ago.


----------



## Sniktch

I thought that might be the case, and since the update was just for you, I figured I'd let you know when I saw you pop in here.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Person: Stuff! Mindless stuff!
> Other Person: Yep.
> Person3: Sutff
> Person: Sigh.
> Other Person: Stuff! Mindless stuff!
> Mr. T: I'm gonna pity you.



Who's that cubed guy?  Sounds painful


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Only here randomly for like a month and you get so lost...when I finally get internet again I SO have to catch up again.


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Only here randomly for like a month and you get so lost...when I finally get internet again I SO have to catch up again.



Mmm, hive katchup...


----------



## Knight Otu

Bront said:
			
		

> Who's that cubed guy?  Sounds painful



Posting from work.


----------



## Bront

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Posting from work.



Not Deli prepared?


----------



## Aeson

reveal said:
			
		

> Crap this is a long thread. Can somebody summarize the other 21 pages for me?



trivial drivel. We needed you, Lady A and Kemrain to make it interesting.


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> trivial drivel. We needed you, Lady A and Kemrain to make it interesting.




I'm speechless. Good thing I have a keyboard.


----------



## Sniktch

Aeson said:
			
		

> trivial drivel. We needed you, Lady A and Kemrain to make it interesting.




Eh, I thought the first 6 pages had some interesting moments... well, at least until Darth put me on ignore.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My weekend was fun. I stayed with a very good friend in Glendale for 3 days and 2 nights. Booze, Malts, Movies and DnD (2nd Edition, but I'll take whatever I can get).




3 full days in Key West, a sunset cruise aboard a sailing vessel, dressing as pirates and getting "conscripted" into the Key West XMas parade (wasn't our original idea!) and some of the guys tried to "beg" (pirate-style) rum off some of the people watching. They got some rum from one couple and then a few beers. Then ran into a bar and bought some rum and cokes!   Went out to eat all the time, "bar crawling" each night.

No time in all that for D&D. But some D&D tomorrow night!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

reveal said:
			
		

> Crap this is a long thread. Can somebody summarize the other 21 pages for me?




Lots of craziness. Any more silly questions?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Only here randomly for like a month and you get so lost...when I finally get internet again I SO have to catch up again.




Yup. Since you've been gone, it's been flame-free. There's a prob there!


----------



## Kemrain

Well, I'm still here...

- Kemrain the Invisible.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well, I'm still here...
> 
> - Kemrain the Invisible.




INVISIBILITY PURGE!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> Crap this is a long thread. Can somebody summarize the other 21 pages for me?



The first word in your post summarizes it nicely.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Only here randomly for like a month and you get so lost...when I finally get internet again I SO have to catch up again.



You are missed. I do enjoy chattin' with you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> 3 full days in Key West, a sunset cruise aboard a sailing vessel, dressing as pirates and getting "conscripted" into the Key West XMas parade (wasn't our original idea!) and some of the guys tried to "beg" (pirate-style) rum off some of the people watching. They got some rum from one couple and then a few beers. Then ran into a bar and bought some rum and cokes!   Went out to eat all the time, "bar crawling" each night.
> 
> No time in all that for D&D. But some D&D tomorrow night!



Sounds like you had more fun than I did.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well, I'm still here...
> 
> - Kemrain the Invisible.



 What?? Where??


----------



## Aeson

reveal said:
			
		

> I'm speechless. Good thing I have a keyboard.



Would that be a first for you?


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well, I'm still here...
> 
> - Kemrain the Invisible.



I  must have failed my spot check.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> 3 full days in Key West, a sunset cruise aboard a sailing vessel, dressing as pirates and getting "conscripted" into the Key West XMas parade (wasn't our original idea!) and some of the guys tried to "beg" (pirate-style) rum off some of the people watching. They got some rum from one couple and then a few beers. Then ran into a bar and bought some rum and cokes!   Went out to eat all the time, "bar crawling" each night.
> 
> No time in all that for D&D. But some D&D tomorrow night!



I so wish I was there. Any pictures?


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What?? Where??



Right behind you. Don't turn around.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sounds like you had more fun than I did.




Betcha your's cost less than mine did....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I  must have failed my spot check.




Listen! I think I failed a spot check!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What?? Where??



<points>

Right there!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Betcha your's cost less than mine did....



Only $30, and the transportation was free!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Listen! I think I failed a spot check!



That must have been the sound of a d20 rolling a natural 1!


----------



## Kemrain

So what is up with the Hive folks?  I haven't been around because World of Warcraft is eating my time. I'm a little addicted, but I still do other things.

- Kemrain the "Shut up, I don't have a problem!" Fine.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> So what is up with the Hive folks?  I haven't been around because World of Warcraft is eating my time. I'm a little addicted, but I still do other things.
> 
> - Kemrain the "Shut up, I don't have a problem!" Fine.




I take it the SG-1 game didn't continue?


----------



## Sniktch

Kemrain said:
			
		

> So what is up with the Hive folks?  I haven't been around because World of Warcraft is eating my time. I'm a little addicted, but I still do other things.
> 
> - Kemrain the "Shut up, I don't have a problem!" Fine.




I've been traveling the world taking their heads and their power.  There can be only one.


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> I take it the SG-1 game didn't continue?



 Not so much. No worries, though. I have plenty to do, and that was a big time commitment.

- Kemrain the Disunhappy.


----------



## Kemrain

Sniktch said:
			
		

> I've been traveling the world taking their heads and their power.  There can be only one.



 Well, we all need a hobby.

- Kemrain the Looking Into Neck Protection.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well, we all need a hobby.
> 
> - Kemrain the Looking Into Neck Protection.



Not just a hobby but a career path unlike WOW. I Think all MMORPGs need warning labels.


----------



## Knight Otu

Sniktch said:
			
		

> I've been traveling the world taking their heads and their power.  There can be only one.



So that's why my neck's feeling funny!


----------



## Steve Jung

Sniktch said:
			
		

> I've been traveling the world taking their heads and their power.  There can be only one.



Ha, ha. You can't catch me, I'm the... Gingerbread... Man.


----------



## Bront

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well, I'm still here...
> 
> - Kemrain the Invisible.



Who said that?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I found it!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whoops, I forgot to mention that it was in the garage.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whoops, I forgot to mention that it was in the garage.



Kemrain was under your bed?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Kemrain was under your bed?



No, I found the yellow hammer my dad hid away from me.


----------



## Steve Jung

Why'd he hide it?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Why'd he hide it?



The butterflies told him to.


----------



## Steve Jung

Hunh. The butterflies tell me different things.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The butterflies told him to.



Because "No one suspects the butterfly"


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Always expect the unexpected when it comes to butterflies....


----------



## Jdvn1

I suspect Spanish butterflies.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I suspect Spanish butterflies.



Suspect or expect?


----------



## reveal

Bront said:
			
		

> Suspect or expect?




Nobody expects to suspect the suspection of the expectations of the Spanish butterflies!


----------



## Del

reveal said:
			
		

> Nobody expects to suspect the suspection of the expectations of the Spanish butterflies!




_*Releases the attack sparrow at the butterflies. Not sure how long this will take.*_


----------



## reveal

Del said:
			
		

> _*Releases the attack sparrow at the butterflies. Not sure how long this will take.*_




What's the air-speed velocity of that sparrow?


----------



## Del

reveal said:
			
		

> What's the air-speed velocity of that sparrow?




It can pull 2 Gs in a dive and .. oop!

That butterfly didn't make it ...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

_*Releases swarm of butterfly fey into the wild*_

Butterfly fey have damage reduction 20/Epic and can become ethereal at will.


----------



## Del

Pull up Sparrow One, pull up!!!


----------



## Aeson

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hunh. The butterflies tell me different things.



Do they tell you to smash people in the head with an ax or is that just me?


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> Do they tell you to smash people in the head with an ax or is that just me?




Do they ever tell you to do this? (NSFW)


----------



## Aeson

That is WRONG.


----------



## Bront

reveal said:
			
		

> Do they ever tell you to do this? (NSFW)



No wonder people are afraid of clowns.


----------



## Steve Jung

Aeson said:
			
		

> Do they tell you to smash people in the head with an ax or is that just me?



Mine prefer the mace.


----------



## Aeson

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Mine prefer the mace.



The spray just does not have that same thud unless you use the can and it has to be a big can even then.


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> The spray just does not have that same thud unless you use the can and it has to be a big can even then.




Whenever I use the spray I end up like Mike Wazowski.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Suspect or expect?



 Respect?


----------



## reveal

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Respect?




That means nothing to me.


----------



## Jdvn1

reveal said:
			
		

> That means nothing to me.



 (oo) What you want
(oo) Baby, I got
(oo) What you need
(oo) Do you know I got it?
(oo) All I'm askin'
(oo) Is for a little respect when you come home (just a little bit)
Hey baby (just a little bit) when you get home
(just a little bit) mister (just a little bit)

I ain't gonna do you wrong while you're gone
Ain't gonna do you wrong (oo) 'cause I don't wanna (oo)
All I'm askin' (oo)
Is for a little respect when you come home (just a little bit)
Baby (just a little bit) when you get home (just a little bit)
Yeah (just a little bit)

I'm about to give you all of my money
And all I'm askin' in return, honey
Is to give me my profits
When you get home (just a, just a, just a, just a)
Yeah baby (just a, just a, just a, just a)
When you get home (just a little bit)
Yeah (just a little bit)

------ instrumental break ------

Ooo, your kisses (oo)
Sweeter than honey (oo)
And guess what? (oo)
So is my money (oo)
All I want you to do (oo) for me
Is give it to me when you get home (re, re, re ,re)
Yeah baby (re, re, re ,re)
Whip it to me (respect, just a little bit)
When you get home, now (just a little bit)

R-E-S-P-E-C-T
Find out what it means to me
R-E-S-P-E-C-T
Take care, TCB

Oh (sock it to me, sock it to me,
sock it to me, sock it to me)
A little respect (sock it to me, sock it to me,
sock it to me, sock it to me)
Whoa, babe (just a little bit)
A little respect (just a little bit)
I get tired (just a little bit)
Keep on tryin' (just a little bit)
You're runnin' out of foolin' (just a little bit)
And I ain't lyin' (just a little bit)
(re, re, re, re) 'spect
When you come home (re, re, re ,re)
Or you might walk in (respect, just a little bit)
And find out I'm gone (just a little bit)
I got to have (just a little bit)
A little respect (just a little bit)


----------



## reveal

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> R-E-S-P-E-C-T
> Find out what it means to me
> R-E-S-P-E-C-T
> Take care, TCB




Ah. It makes sense now.


----------



## Jdvn1

reveal said:
			
		

> Ah. It makes sense now.



 You're welcome.


----------



## Bront

reveal said:
			
		

> Ah. It makes sense now.



True enlightenment and understanding comes from knowing the lyrics.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> True enlightenment and understanding comes from knowing the lyrics.



  I thought that true enlightenment and understanding came from being at peaces with yourself and knowing your places in the grand sheme of things.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I thought that true enlightenment and understanding came from being at peaces with yourself and knowing your places in the grand sheme of things.



 Being at Peaces with yourself sounds painful.

- Kemrain the Wincey.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Being at Peaces with yourself sounds painful.
> 
> - Kemrain the Wincey.



 Be one with the knife.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Be one with the knife.



 Yowch!

- Kemrain the "Going Down to the Knife District."


----------



## Bront

New Hivemind Thread!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Woohoo! Last post!


----------

